# LGBT General chit chat - PART 5



## Damelottie

New home 

​


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone! (just bookmarking!)
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

ooo new thread.. bookmarking!

Hope everyone is ok! Good luck with the scan lottie


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Bookmarking too!    for your scan tomorrow Lottie!   

CLP


----------



## nismat

CLP - I can't believe that Dylan & Thomas are about to celebrate their first birthdays! What plans do you have??


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

We are having a small tea party at Nanny's house with some of their little friends!    

CLP


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

I thought I'd jump onto the new thread with a bit of a me post. I hope no-one minds.

I started on metformin back in August and it started working quite quickly. I had a nice, 34 day ovulatory cycle straight away. However, after a couple of months its effectiveness seemed to stop and I stopped ovulating, having regular cycles and losing weight. It's taken since then to get an appointment with the specialist when I was hoping they'd up my dose. 

I had the appointment today and the news wasn't good. Basically, I'm already on the highest dose that they're willing to give me and it's not enough this time to give me regular cycles and get me ovulating. It is the same dose that had that effect for me last time, but then, I am 2.5 stone heavier this time. It seems that my extra weight might be what is stopping it from working effectively. Either that or I really do need more medical assistance this time in which case we'd be looking at taking a trip on clomid - but they won't let me try that until I've lost more weight. In other words, I'm too fat, full stop.

I was expecting it to be a brief and easy appointment. I go in, ask for my meds to go up, get a new prescription and then go away and wait for my body to respond. As it was when I realised I wasn't going to get that and in order for me to get anything I would have to lose 2.5 stone first I turned into a gibbering wreck and burst into tears in front of the poor chap. He was very gracious and promptly referred me to the fertility counsellor, an appointment I'm not sure whether I'll keep or not but one that is probably worth considering if that's all it takes to send me over the edge. I did manage to pull myself together to ask a few more sensible questions - we get all of this on the NHS, including the referral to the dietician and we'll continue to do so unless we need to go to IUI or IVF. I also asked what Rae's chances of conceiving might be at 41 and whether we'd be entitled to any tests to establish whether that was an avenue worth trying. She has regular cycles and isn't fat, so has two up on me, but it's not really the path we were planning on taking any more and if she were to get pregnant the risks are much higher in all kinds of ways. She'd get a full range of initial tests on the NHS though, which is great. She wasn't exactly jumping for joy at the prospect when I told her later... Oh well. Our ideal is still very much for me to carry again. The immensity of losing 2.5 stone is really quite daunting though.

So I'm probably going to be a big (literally) poster on the weight loss thread for a while. There's not going to be much else going on here until I've shed, oh, about 1/6 of my body weight. Bah. I've been asked to go back in three months with a goal to have lost 1.5 stone by then. Wish me luck!

So, that's us. How is everyone else doing?

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## Pinktink

Gina        lots of hugs for you. I think 1.5 stone in 3 months is definately achievable. Me and Lynn are doing weight watchers which is very easy to follow and go swimming or to the gym a few times a week - the weight is coming off at a sensible rate and you don't feel deprived or hungry. Good luck with whatever you decide, come and join us on the weight loss thread   

I'm all worried tonight  I want this cycle to work so much and am getting all scared about not having enough follies again   x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Gina I am so sorry that your appt brought you upsetting news.  I really wish you well with your dieting.  2 ladies I know did the crash diet Lighterlife an lost 3 stone and 6 stone in a few months for their IVF's, one has her baby and the other had EC this week
L x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Gina- Hun, I just wanted to send you a big  and   and just let you know as one larger PCOS lady to another, that it can be done! After my 2nd MC my consultant basically told me if I wanted a healthly baby I had better lose some weight! And three months later I returned to the clinic, starving but 25lbs lighter! (Metformin, Walking to work and No treats and a strict low carb diet   ) And had the ISCI cycle that resulted in our beautiful boys! 

I've lost some weight since the boys, but not back to my pre pg weight, so if my up coming FET is a BFN I'll see you over on the weight loss thread!  

Amber & Lynn-    honey, I'm sure you'll be fine! Every cycle is different!!   

 to everyone else!

CLP


----------



## nismat

*Gina * - sorry that the appointment was so disappointing, and that you've been set quite a large weight loss goal. Losing weight is hard - or at least finding the right mental attitude that will enable you to do so is the hardest bit! But I do agree with the others that you *can * do it, especially with such a motivating factor. I saw on the weight loss thread that you'd had salad for dinner last night - to my mind, this sounds like deprivation (especially mid-winter!), and for a "diet" to succeed, you need to have a positive attitude about it, and not feel like you're consuming dull food as penance. I'd also recommend the WeightWatchers plan; you can definitely follow it easily, eat enjoyable food _and _ lose weight without feeling like a complete martyr. Actually, when you follow the plan properly, you should start to feel great, both from being healthier and from not constantly feeling guilty about your weight/bad eating habits (or is that just my own experience talking/!). I can thoroughly recommend the most recent WW cookery book, Fabulous & Filling (because I wrote it! )

*Amber * - sorry to hear that you're feeling anxious  As CLP says, every single cycle is different, and your treatment this time will be massively influenced by the poor results last cycle. The clinic will be tailoring it much more specifically this time, and that can make a massive difference. With my long protocol cycle last May, I got only 1, maybe 2 viable follies even on max dosage stimms (which meant we didn't bother with EC, but converted to IUI). Following depressing news from the subsequent AMH test which indicated diminished ovarian reserve, they switched me to short protocol (still not expecting great shakes), and I got a very surprising 7 eggs!. I wasn't expecting it to work at all, so I'd done nothing to prepare myself for the cycle; the really good thing about it was that I didn't feel responsible for the succes/failure of the cycle - I had realised that actually I couldn't influence the outcome, and this really took the pressure off (as I'd always previously felt utterly responsible ). We can't control how our bodies will respond!!


----------



## Battenberry

Gina,     to you. Sorry your appointment didn't go as well as you'd expected. Sounds like some sound advice on here re the weight loss, hope it helps get you in 'the zone' and feeling positive soon. 
Good luck with this cycle Amber and Lynne   keeping everything crossed for you. 
Love B x x


----------



## MandMtb

Gina,   I am sorry about the dissapointment of your appointment and wish you all lots of motivation and luck with the weight loss. 

Pinktink, hoping this cycle goes really well   

Well we have good news, my smear came back normal! So MRSA swabs tomorrow and ordering our meds, so we should be all set for our first IVF cycle this month. I am now both scared and excited!!!!

S x


----------



## Battenberry

S - Woo hoo! Fab news.   xxx


----------



## snagglepat

S, that's great news. Fingers crossed for you that it all goes well now you've managed to get to this point. 

I'm sure they know what they're doing Amber, but I can only imagine how stressful it must be approaching the process again. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way.

Thanks for the hugs and positive thoughts folks, and for the weight loss tips. I've lost weight before so I know I can do it. The key for me is exercise, and fitting that in with a two year old is a lot more tricky than it used to be be when I worked on a uni campus with a gym on site. I already eat pretty healthily - I've trained in nutrition so I know the theory - I'm just a bit too inclined to snack on junk. I'll be following a low carb diet of my own devising with no processed sugars. It's one of the best ones for PCOS and it's worked for me before. And I'm upping the exercise. I've spent over an hour walking the dog today at a faster than usual speed and I'm off swimming with a friend tomorrow evening - Rae's giving me a night off. I'll get there. I just need to get over the humiliation of it being a doctor that sparked me into action rather than my own get-up-and-go. 

Oh, and I really rather like salad...

Tamsin, I'm sure your book is amazing. I keep meaning to have a look at one of yours. Have you done any with a good selection of low carb recipes?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Woohoo   AF has arrived early for once!  She musta known   , we always said we would start TTC#3 around the boys 1st birthday, LOL   she couldn't have been any closer if she tried!!!    

So I will be phoning our clinic first thing monday to arrange first scan!    Everything will be good to start!!!

All going well we will be joining the dreaded 2ww board before feb is over!!   

A very very excited CLP


----------



## Pinktink

woohoo for af!  that's great news hun, wishing you lots of luck for your FET     xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pink all going well we will be doing the 2ww together!

LOL, perhaps we will bump into you at the clinic again??  

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Woohoo first scan for FET at 2.30pm! Soooooooooooooooooo excited    

 to all the lovely FF's, back later for more detailed post!

CLP  

Hang on did I just say I was excited about the good old dildo cam


----------



## MandMtb

CLP, Yay to AF arriving, perfect timing as well   how did the scan go?

Pinktink, how is the downregging going? 

Well I got all my drugs today, bit concerned not got enough Busetrelin, as only have 1 x 5.5.ml Suprecur, compared to lots of Fositmon vials does this sound right for Short IVF? Surely there should be more as I was under the impression I had two injections a day fora while or am I being  

S x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hello ladies

Mand Mtb - Sorry have only ever done long protocol so not sure about amount of drugs for short (but I only used 2x 5.5ml burselin for long, if that helps)

Lynn & Amber-  for scan!

 everyone else!

Well scan went well, all ready to start HRT tomorrow!! Next scan on the 23rd to check lining and ET around the 2nd ish!  

CLP


----------



## Magic3s

Hello,

I am bookmarking the new thread and just letting you know that IUI didn’t work for us in January and will be back for one more at Coppenhagen in March. Until then I will try and lose a few pounds to give us a better chance. Gina’s post made me think about losing weight and CLP’s success story gave me the final push. So thanks girls! 

Bimbo


----------



## MandMtb

Bimbo sorry about your BFN   Good to see you have a PMA to focus on loosing weight until your next IUI in March. 

Still waiting for AF here... interesting the conversation of anon sperm donors came up in my office today, no one knows I am TTC but all are aware I am a lesbian so would obviously need sperm to concieve. Anyways I was quite shocked by people's reactions in the office, the majority said how they could never use a anon sperm donor and were talking about it really negatively. Only one colleague said she thought it was okay and would use an anon donor if she and her bf could not concieve in the future. One of my colleagues is also lesbain and she was saying how she could only consider using a known donor. Whilst I am aware that everyone TTC will have different views etc about donors, as demonstrated by the diversity of ways we all TTC on these boards but I was upset by the comments about anon donors - especially as we are just about to embark on IVF with an anon donor (so I may be highly sensitive at the moment of course   ) but also thought how are they going to react if/when I tell them about a BFP?!
Anyways I just wanted a little rant there sorry as it really did upset me - Guess I really will have to start thinking about what we will share and how we will deal with comments if we have a BFP and LO.

BTW has anyone been watching the 'one born every minute' programme on Channel 4? What are your views? On the website there are a couple lesbian couples so hopefully these will be shown on TV.

Love S x


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok,
quick update- babies came home from hospital feb 14th- best V- day ever. Babies are all doing well and me and dp love being triplet mums. My dp has been fantastic and is the best mum ever, I cant believe how our life has changed lol- but we love it. Babies all sleep for 3-4hrs and then wake for feed altogether then they all go ack to sleep and me and dp spend time 2getha. 
uploaded new pic to avatar, got 2 go 1 baby sucking his fingers lol must be that time already lol.
kelz xxxx


----------



## M2M

Hi ladies... and the new gents I saw on another thread...  

I've not been on here that much lately as haven't really had much news to report, but I hope you're all doing okay.  Really sorry to hear about the BFNs  and Kelz, your babies sound absolutely gorgeous. Wow.   

I've been feeling really down lately as I have got a sneaking suspicion I may have PCOS. I had my heart set on natural cycle IUI but it looks like it's probably not going to be that straightforward! My GP has been useless but he is now referring us at last to the local fertility clinic. We realised staying local would be the best option for us as the clinic is really close to where we work.

Does anyone have any PCOS success stories for me to cheer me up?  I may not have it but all the indicators are suggesting I probably do.

Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment and I really hope to be joining you soon.


----------



## Pinktink

Hey everyone,

we had our scan yesterday which was fab, I'm all downregged and ready to start stimms tomorrow. The scan also showed that the slightly polycystic looking ovary I had last cycle is totally normal now, and I had a much better number of antrall follicles. The sonographer and our consultant were really pleased and so were we. Starting on 300iu of gonal f with a scan on Tuesday to check that the little follies are growing as they should, fingers crossed all will be ok   xxx


----------



## Me and Her

Hi everyone,

M2M Sorry you are having a bad time. Atleast once you get to the clinic they will know what they are talking about! Hopefully it will then be good news. I asked my GP if I could have a blood test for CMV (for the donor matching) he had never heard of it! so we're having it done privately at the clinic.... more £s... He tried to tell me it was probably linked to HIV!!!

Kelz - Hi - just had to say you babies are gorgeous! Glad you are enjoying it - must be hard though! Well done to you both. 

Pinktink - Glad to hear it all going well with you. Do you get side effects from the Gonal F as I think this is what they are going to give to us?

Just a quick question - does anyone know of any clinics other that Bourn Hall that have a 'family reservation fee' where you pay a fee so that they reserve the same donor for any future children you want to have. I have looked at a few websites and there is no mention. Also, at those clinics that don't have this option have most people found that they could use the same donor, or is that donor usually no longer available?

Thanks for any help.

E. x


----------



## whisks

hi everyone

kelz - good to see you are all doing well, looks like you have three perfect babies  

pinktink - i'm so glad things are going better for you this time round, wishing you loads of luck for this cycle  

S - don't worry about other peoples opinions, i'm sure they won't judge you and that its just that they feel it wouldn't be right for them, i'm sure they will be very pleased for you when you get your bfp  

bimbo - so sorry hun about your bfn  


a quick update from me, i had my 7 week scan on tuesday and all is good, we have one little one and could see the heartbeat, it's so amazing to see, i saw my gp yesterday who already knew about my treatment and she was really pleased as is very supportive and gave me loads of information. so now waiting for the midwife to get in contact with me and might be having another scan in a couple of weeks.

sorry if i have missed anyone, i hope you are all doing well

love whisks xx


----------



## Pinktink

Me and her - I didn't have any last time, but I was on a dose that was much too low for me, so maybe that's why, I will let you know if I get any this time.

Thanks whisks, that is brilliant news about your scan, seeing the heartbeat for the first time must be amazing xxxx


----------



## Pinktink

Hello,

Honestly I think you need to change your GP if he's never heard of CMV!!  Idiot! Like HIV?!?!?

Bourn hall is the only clinic we found that had that fee and it was one of the reasons we didn't choose them. It felt like just a way to make money to me and I think this costs enough - although in their defence their sperm is cheaper than a lot of other clinics!

M2M - Sorry you are feeling down, Lots of people conceive easily with PCO - sometimes all it means is they put you on metformin which helps to stabilise your cycles - other people don't need anything.  

Kelz - sounds like you 5 are doing fantastic - hope you're recovering well from the c/section - have you taken them out anywhere yet?

Love to all

Lynn xx


----------



## whisks

me and her - i didn't get any side affects from the gonal f or menopur, except that is getting very bloated from the follies getting bigger and bigger, so not being able to do up top button of jeans but thats all.

whisksxx


----------



## Me and Her

Thanks Pinktink. The costs do add up quickly! Bourn Hall is the closest for us and we really liked the idea of ensuring the same donor for our second child , especially as my parner hopes to carry our second, and so we wanted the two children to have a genetic link. However we are dissappointed that Bourn don't do unmedicated IUI so we're considering changing clinics. But we really do want to be able to guarantee the same donor.

Thanks,

E.x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi E,

We are also both planning to carry and so I will be carrying second, we also want our babies to have a genetic link so we are planning for either me to carry any frosties from Amber's cycle or to reserve sibling sperm when we have successful conception - this is what most clinics do - when you have a successful pregnancy you can reserve (and pay for) a number of specimens from that donor to ensure you have siblings with the same paternal genes. As the HFEA counts the donations allowed in families (ie 10 per donor) the clinic are usually happy to do this as even if he completes his other 9 allocated families you can still use him as you have one of those 10 slots. That being said Bourn hall does have really good stats and a car park!! which if you use any of the harley street clinics like us you will soon learn to value  

How comes they don't do unmedicated IUI that seems weird - some other clinics I believe sell you straws of sperm in batches (I am sure someone on here paid a set amount for 10 straws) that were all from the same donor - I guess the only problem with this is not knowing how many you are going to need...

good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## lmb15

*Me and Her *- we had our treatment at Nurture in Nottingham last summer. I'm carrying our first baby, and Laura's going to try for subsequent babies. We bought 10 straws of sperm, ie a whole batch. Cost £1500 for all the sperm, plus £350 to store it for 10 years. We also wanted same donor for all our children, which is why we chose to do it that way. They used 2 straws for my IVF, so got 8 left (usually use 2 for IVF and 1 or 2 for IUI)
Nurture do unmedicated IUI and are exceptionally successful (2nd in country for IVF, best outside London). They're a fab clinic.
Best of luck!!

Lisa and Laura x


----------



## MandMtb

Kelz, your babies are beautiful hun, and you and DW really are amazing to be doing so well going from a family of 2 to 5 - hope your enjoying every minute of it hun! 

Pinktink, so please your all downregged, hope the stims go well and you get nice juicy follies at your next scan  

M2M,   that your feeling down.

Me to Her, hope your referral to the clinic comes through quickly! 

Whisks, so please the scan went well   thanks for the kind words too about my vent, have since calmed down! Was just a bit sensitive yesterday I guess. 

Love S x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Whisks- Congratulations on that magical first scan!!  

Kelz- They are beautiful, enjoy that together time while it lasts hun, once they gain weight, they are awake alot more!   LOL but once you get that first smile you won't care how    you feel! Being a multiple mum certainly is amazing!    

Pink- What time is your scan on tues? I'm there at 3.30pm!  

,   &   to everyone else!

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

Aww we'll just miss you! We are there are 2pm- I'm nervous already! Xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pink     I'm sure it will be fine! Just think  and keep visualising that HPT with two nice blue lines!!  

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks CLP     BFP here we come!


----------



## rosypie

me and her - pretty sure you can reserve sibling sperm wherever you go. or, if you buy your own sperm in, just make sure you have enough 

car parking - when we used lwc on harley st, i worked 5 mins up the road so just wandered down on my lunch break (which i took to fit appts) to have 'whatever' done. when we relocated up north we chose a clinic specifically for the fact it was 3 miles from the motorway and on a business park with loads of free parking, even though it was further away. battling my way to a city centre hospital and fighting for a parking space was not on my agenda at all. can't put a price on cost of car stress


----------



## leoaimee

hi bookmarking


----------



## Me and Her

Hi everyone,

thanks for all the info and suggestions. After a bit of researching it looks like Herts and Essex (which is our next nearest clinic) will do unmedicated IUI. They will also let us reserve sibling sperm after seeing a heartbeat on a scan. 

Its difficult to choose as we really like Bourn Hall and are already on the path with them and they are only 40 mins away. Going to H & E would mean twice the journey for every scan etc and starting again with a first consultation ... but they do do unmedicated cycles...

We are going to Bourn Hall for blood tests on wed so will talk to the nurses and see if there is any way they will do an unmedicated cycle. It just seems so silly that they won't let us choose. I am getting very frustrated ...  Otherwise I think we will seriously consider switching clinics.

Had a bad day today- the GP wouldn't do my other half's viral screening blood test without paperwork from the clinic (after she took the afternoon off) despite the fact that they happily did mine last week! Then I rang the clinic and they still haven't received our hsg and hormone results from the hospital, I have now rung them 3 times asking them to fax them over!

Sorry - that was all me me me... PMT is making all this seem a lot more annoying than it really is!!

Hope you are all OK.

Good luck for scan tomorrow Pinktink.

E. x


----------



## Pinktink

Thankyou E xxx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi guys 

Just to let you know our scan went ok today, 12 follicles were visible today and Amber's E2 level was 1217 - our consultant was happy with this and has upped our gonal f to 375 for the next two days to give them all a good boost. Amber's lining is already 8mm which they were happy with.

We are far too cautious after last time to count any chickens (or follicles) before they've hatched so lots of anxious watching and waiting but we seem to be in a good place for right now - fingers crossed

xxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey Amber & Lynn, Glad all is looking good so far    it continues that way! 

As for me apparently my lining is verging on being too good    it is already 14mm and they like it between 9-16mm for ET, but want me to be on the HRT for at least 10 days and have only had 7 days worth so far and apparently if it goes over 16mm, it could start to break down before ET can happen! but despite this I still have to continue HRT at the same dose??   until scan on friday! Am    its not all over by then!!  

 &  too all! 

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks CLP   We hope so too!     

We'll be keeping our fingers crossed for you that your lining stays at the level it's meant too. Lots and lots of luck for your scan on Friday   xxx


----------



## nismat

Amber & Lynn - looking good so far    

CLP - hope that your lining stays in the right limits  

Me and Her - Bourn Hall are known for not doing unmedicated IUIs - I think that because they are so used to treating male/female couples with fertility issues of one kind or another, they prefer to bring out the big guns early on! But I do think that they should exercise some discretion   Definitely worth making them be really clear about what their reasons are, for you as individual patients rather than a rule of thumb. Way back when I was first ttc, I knew of a lesbian couple who were at Bourn Hall, told that they had to go straight to injectible IUI and became pregnant with triplets on the first go! Huge shock all round (they hadn't really had the risks of multiples made clear to them I don't think). As an ongoing pregnancy, it eventually resolved itself to being twins, as one of the babies did not develop all that far. 
It's a tricky decision for you to make re: clinics - look at the success rate stats (and multiple births!) for both on the HFEA website. And of course weigh up whether the fact of being told what you can/can't do outweighs the convenience of BH's location for you. Try not to let the time factor of switching to another clinic (i.e. starting the process again) influence your decision; in the long run, it would only make a few months difference (and I know that this can seem unbearable when you want to start NOW!), but it's far more important to go with the clinic where you feel most at ease/least stressed.


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you Tamsin   we're just taking it one step at a time at the moment xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks - Tasmin, Lynn & Amber -I'm   good karma leads to good lining and a BFP! I'm so worried, more so than with my pre babies cycles    it doesn't make sense! Hormones  

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

It's impossible not to worry through all of it.      You get good news at your scan xxx


----------



## Steph29

Amber & Lynn : Glad everyrhing is going well for you guys so far   keeping everything crossed for you both hope you both get that BFP Fingers crossed!     

Hope everyone else is well 

Emax


----------



## jo36

Good luck to Amber and Lynn/ CLP with your upcoming treatments - hope they prove to be successful in every way.

And me? Well I feel the size of a house with only 2 and a half weeks left til EDD!! Really need for it all to be over now as I'm not sleeping at all (was in bed for 1hr last night!) and feel totally sleep deprived. Can't wait to meet our LO now...

Any news on Battenberry

Jo x


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Steph and Jo      xxx


----------



## Me and Her

Best of luck Amber & Lynn and CLP.

Nismat - thanks for your reply - you are completely right, its something we really need to think through. The thought of triplets is very scary!! 

We went for our donor matching blood tests today and the nurse was really nice. We explained our concerns about the medication and she said that she completely understood and would talk to the consultant as there didn't seem to be anything in our file that would suggest we couldn't give it a go. It was a real relief that she didn't say NO straight away and that she understood our concerns. We are not holding our breath as the consultant was quite certain that it wasn't something they would do. Have to ring in a couple of weeks to find out if our test results are back and if they have a matching donor so I will ask what their decision is then. So, fingers crossed and if they won't do it then I think we'll try Herts and Essex. On the positive side, if they do find a donor match and can offer us an unmedicated cycle we should be able to start in April!!! 

xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hello everyone 

Another good day for us (thank you god! ) had our bloodtest and scan - we're on day 6 of stimming now. I have 15 follies and my e2 levels are where they should be   cannot tell you how nice is it to know things are actually going to plan!! It's such a relief after the awfulness of last time..

Our consultant has put the gonal f up again to 412  - as she wants us to get as many eggs as (safely) we can, as we are sharing.

My lining is now 10 something mm - so coming up well  

Have another scan and bloodtest on Saturday to check everything is ok      that's all ok. 

Dr.V told us egg collection will most likely be next Friday - so one more week of stimming for us - I feel bad for Lynn, i'm SO hormonal    

xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Pinktink,

So pleased the stimming is going well, and looking like you will have a nice number of juicy follies for EC! 

We started down reg today and start stims tomorrow. Everything went really well at the clinic this morning, I was so happy and positive when we left but when I got to work that all changed. I got really stressed and then flipped out with my colleagues over a bin, so then stayed quiet for the rest of the day but started crying in the afternoon - they must think I have gone    

S x


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you S  

Sorry you've had a bit of a tough day     but congrats on starting stimming tomorrow xxx


----------



## lmb15

*Jo *- I'm with you on the tiredness front. I've never felt so exhausted in my entire life! I've got awful SPD which keeps me awake a lot of the night. Taking paracetamol and dihydrocodeine and wearing my pelvic brace but to no avail  On a positive note, only another week left at work. Can't wait to finish, just need to sleep!!! 2.5 weeks to go, eh? Bet you're so excited. Is Millie excited too? We can't wait to meet our little (or not so little if the scans are right) baby. Hope you get some sleep soon, what's keeping you awake? Is it SPD or just being generally pregnant and uncomfortable?

*Steph* - How are you two doing? Does it all seem real yet? I think it only hit home with us last week when we decorated the nursery! Hope it has been, and continues to be, a smooth pregnancy.

*Pinktink* - sounds like the stimming's going really well. You'll probably have even more follies by EC day. Not long to go now. Fingers crossed it's a BFP this cycle.

*CLP* - best of luck.

*Me and her* - hope you get to start in April

*MandMtb* - hope the stimming goes well and the hormones settle down!!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Lisa and Laura x


----------



## jo36

*Lisa* - my main problem is I get restless leg syndrome even when I'm not pregnant, so pregnancy just aggravates it even more. As soon as I sit or lie down my whole leg, and sometimes arms too, can't stop moving. Needless to say it is not helping my SPD at all, and I'm in more agony now than when I was still at work. Went to Dr's yesterday as I just feel I'm not coping with this lack of sleep. The thought of having to endure labour whilst having used up all my reserves scares me to death...I need sleep! She prescribed a very low-dose of Diazepam (2mg to be taken once at night only), but couldn't bring myself to take it last night in fear of harming bubs. You're a Dr, would you prescribe it to someone with only 2 weeks to go?? I've been reading too much about it on the net!!! 

Sorry to hear your suffering with exhaustion and pain too - but yay for giving up work next week!! I couldn't wait for that to happen!!  

Milly is soooo excited at the prospect of meeting her baby sister. We had a week or 2 where she was getting a bit jealous when we were decorating the nursery but it didn't last long...funniest quote was, "Mummy, whose radiator do you like the best? Mine or baby's?"!!!! So hilarious. I'm sure we'll experience more once LO is here, but its all normal as she's had us to herself for almost 5 and a half years! A bit of readjusting in order me thinks! 

These last few weeks are dragging for us, hope they trot along nicely for you two!

*Steph* - how are things with you two? Hope its all going well. 

Hi to everyone else...      

jo x


----------



## lmb15

*Jo* - sounds like you're having a rough time  As for the diazepam - it's one of those drugs that we only use in pregnancy if there's a clear reason eg controlling seizures. You can also have it if the benefits to the mum outweigh the risks to the baby. Regular usage or higher doses towards the end of pregnancy can cause breathing problems, low temperature and poor muscle tone in the new born baby. You've only been given a low dose, so should be ok.It's a tricky one 
There's another medication used for restless leg syndrome. As with most medications it's not been tested on pregnant women (can you imagine getting permission to do a drug trial on pregnant women?!!), but can be used if benefit outweighs risk. It's called Pramipexole. Some GPs would prescribe it, some wouldn't. I would if the restless legs were causing you to not sleep. Hope this helps a bit.
You've hopefully only got a couple of weeks to go. Fingers crossed it flies by . We're becoming very impatient and just want the baby to come!! I'm counting down the hours till i finish work now!!
Milly's comment made us laugh!! She's so cute.
Hope things get better, or at least go quickly 

Lisa x


----------



## little green

Hello - best of luck for everyone going through IVF/IUI at the moment. Keeping fingers crossed that it all works out for you guys!! We're now 13 weeks 4 days preggers after IVF, so it does work!


----------



## jo36

*Little Green* - congrats on the BFP  

*Lisa -* Thanks for the great info re. diazepam. It was pretty much what I found out with the use of the internet. I think if I wasn't quite so close to my due date I wouldn't be quite so worried but i really don't want LO being born with any of those awful symptoms. I'll have to see how utterly desperate I become in the next few days! Pramipexole - isn't that the drug prescribed for Parkinsons Disease?? I know there is one that is used for both sufferers. I'll definitely make enquiries about this one after LO is born, so thank you heaps.  

Jo xx


----------



## lmb15

*Jo* - yeah, it is used for Parkinsons, but also restless legs. It's not known to be harmful in pregnancy (no animal studies etc), but no info to say definitely ok (like most drugs!!). I'd use it when pregnant if restless legs were a problem. I probably wouldn't use diazepam near end of pregnancy for the same reasons as you.
Hope your little one's born soon, and that your horrible symptoms settle down straight away.

*Little Green* - congrats on the pregnancy, hope it all goes smoothly.

Lisa x


----------



## M2M

Hi everyone 

I'm soooo bad at keeping up with all the threads I've posted in.  I posted in here over a week ago and still haven't been back to say thanks for the reassurance, support and advice. 

I hope you're all doing okay. I see there are a few babies almost ready to make their appearance    and some of you preparing for treatment. I just want to wish you all the very best of luck. 

Not a lot of news from us (still!) - had my repeat progesterone test last week and will get the results this coming week, though no expecting it to shed any light on anything. More and more we are thinking about just jumping right into the deep end and going for IVF rather than IUI to start with. Lots to think about.

Can I ask you ladies what helped you decide between IUI and IVF?


----------



## jo36

*Lisa* - Thanks for that! May find myself back at Drs on Monday to see if they'll prescribe Pramipexole. RLS definitely won't go away once LO is born but, like you said, it should settle down to it's normal state. Fingers crossed it does anyhow, think Amber is getting really fed up with sleeping on the floor!!!!! Poor hun  

*M2M* - What did it for us when deciding to choose between IUI or IVF was the price. Back in 2003/2004 when we started tx the price difference was huge, and the cost of sperm was sooo cheap (£50 per vial) before law change and was very plentiful. We paid £275 for the full cycles treatment and that included Clomid and scans etc! IVF was still in the £1000's and way out of our reach. It worked for us on our 2nd attempt, and because of this when we decided to TTC #2 we opted for the same method, much against our clinics advice. They thought the chances would be better with IVF but I really only wanted to do IUI again - and it worked first time. But we realise we're one of the lucky ones, especially as our last tx was unmedicated without any scans. I think if we were starting tx from scratch now we would be thinking about IVF much more as IUI is so expensive these days, but at the time we really didn't even think of it as an option. We also wanted the most 'natural' method available to us. It's a hard call and I'm glad we no longer have to make these decisions.

Good luck in whichever method of tx you go with, it's all an emotional rollercoaster as far as I'm concerned!!! 

Jo x


----------



## Pepstar

Congrats Littlegreen  

Jo - hope you are managing to get some sleep!

M2M - we decided to do IUI as it was cheaper than IVF and at the beginning of this process we really weren't ready to consider ivf - the drugs, the downregging etc all seemed so unneccessary without first trying IUI.  We are now on our third IUI and even with that the first two were with clomid and only after the effect that clomid had on me (I turned into a clomid monster) did we make the decision that we were ready to try injections, but before this no way!  Now we have the injectible cycle we are almost at the point where we would be ready to try ivf if this cycle doesn't work.  I guess it really depends on what you want and what sort of treatment you are ready for


----------



## jo36

Thanks *Pepstar* - actually got 3 and a half hrs straight through last night, followed by 3 hrs downstairs, and a further 1 and a half hrs back upstairs asleep!!! So a good one! Still feel knackered though! 

Good luck on your 2ww  

Jo x


----------



## Battenberry

Hi there!

Sorry I've not posted for a while and no time for personals, but I've still being following how everyone's doing and am keeping everything crossed for those starting/having tx currently and those on the2ww. 

My news is that our LO is finally here and she's a girl!!!   
 We are completely over the moon, Iris is gorgeous.  The (what should have been home) birth was far from straightforward in the end, we managed to stay at home in labour for 34 hrs, the midwives were all ready to catch her but she then got stuck so we had to be transferred to hospital as they weren't sure if I'd need an emergency c-section. Thankfully that was avoided and after a total of 40 hrs she was delivered via forceps. The midwives were all superb as obviously I was really disappointed not to have had her at home, but their positivity and reassurance that there was nothing I could have done differently made what could have been quite a traumatic experience a really positive one. We are still glad I stayed at home as long as I did and gave it our best shot, and we would have managed it had her position not prevented it. 

Sleepless nights are so worth it, I think we're running on pure adrenalin as I've not had chance to catch up from the long labour yet! I'll try and put a photo on in the next couple of days. Sorry if I've posted this in the wrong place! 

Love B x x 

P.S Jo not long for you now you must be sooo excited. Hope the rls is bearable until then, I'll be looking out for news of your arrival x x  

Well I'll stop


----------



## jo36

CONGRATULATIONS* Battenberry* and Dp on your utterly fantastic news!!!!!            

I knew there would be an announcement any moment as we hadn't heard from you in a while! And a little baby girl       with a very beautiful name!!! Well done you! I think you did a stirling job lasting out at home for 34 hours, and like you say a very positive outcome after what sounds like quite a traumatic end of labour. You must have been truly exhausted, all worth it in the end though when you get to hold your darling little bundle...

What was Iris' weight? And did you have to stay in hospital for long or were you able to recuperate at home??

Now I know there's a good reason to be having my horrendous sleepless nights - so I can log on and read great news like this!!!! It must be me next!!!!!!!!!! AAaaaaaahhhhhh....

Enjoy the magical first few weeks, they will go in a blurry blink so make sure you take lots of piccies and enjoy your wonderful daughter, she will bring you both so much love and enjoyment.

Jo xxxx


----------



## lmb15

Battenberry - Congrats to you and DP on the birth of baby Iris  

            

Hope you're settling nicely into motherhood  

Lisa and Laura x


----------



## lucky2010

Battenberry, 

Huge congratulations on the birth of Iris, love the name. You sound like you had a rough time but well done for escaping caesarian!!!!

Enjoy!!!!

Rach xx


----------



## duff

Congratulations!  Iris really is a lovely name.


----------



## Steph29

Hi Everyone  

Sorry we havent been on much latley but are still following everyones progress.

Battenberry:       to you and dp.

Jo: Not long now sorry to hear you are having a bit of a rough time but it will all be worth it.

Liza: Same for you not long now It is all feeling real we have just finished the nursery we are very organised i feel this may change in a few months.

Pinktink: Great news that everything is going well we have everything crossed for you both    

Sorry if i have missed anyone

Emax


----------



## TwoBumps

[fly]Woo, congratulation Battenberry & DP and welcome to little Iris [/fly]


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Official 'Me Post Warning'

Just dropped in to say all has settled down, lining is fab I'm now on the old  bullets and ET is  is in eleven hours!!

Battenbury- 

Little Green- 

 &  to all

CLP 

PS- here is my FET diary for anyone who wants to read http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229350.msg3621868#msg3621868


----------



## lesbo_mum

Battenbury and DP massive congrats on the birth of your LO....

I have not been on here for the last 2 weeks because of some personal issues... i may as well tell you all me and Louise have split up for good... it is a long and personal story but i just wanted to say good bye... i will miss you all and wish u all the luck in the world.... My TTC journey stops here for now and maybe if i meet Miss right i will be back on here ttc....

So good luck to those ttc and to those of you pregnant i hope you have a fab pregnancy....

Lots of hugs and kisses

Em


----------



## jo36

OMG Em -I'm so sorry to hear your sad news of you and DP splitting. We'll all still be hear if you want to pop on at any time or as you say when your next TTC journey begins.

Thinking of you...   

Jo x


----------



## Misspie

Congrtaulations Battenbury and DP, what wonderful news. Iris is a beautiful name, looking forward to seeing the piccies.   

Emma, I'm sooooo sorry to hear about you and DW. That is a such a shame, hopefully you wil pop on every now and again to keep us posted on yourself. 

Jo & Lisa, good luck in the up and coming weeks xxx

Sorry I've been awol lately, just been so busy at work......I'm still reading away just not having chance to post.

L
xx


----------



## welshginge

Hi all. Sorry for the absence but needed a break from it all.

Conngrats to Battenberry & Little Green. Lisa & Jo - not long to go, hope it all goes well.

So sorry Em, hope you are ok! x

Good luck CLP & M&MTB.

We are just considering our options at the moment so when some decision have been made - I will let you all know! xx


----------



## Steph29

Em I am really sorry to hear that i hope you are ok


----------



## whisks

battenberry - a huge congratulations to you and dp   i'm so pleased for you x

emma - so sorry about your split, i do hope you keep in touch with us all and hope you are keeping well  

good luck to all who are having treatment or on tww

looking forward to seeing some more birth announcments in the very near future!!!

as for me i am now 9 weeks pregnant, still can't really believe it - maybe once i have a bump i will!!! but i am very happy and looking forward to my dating scan in the next few weeks.

whisks xx


----------



## Battenberry

Em - really sorry to hear about you and your DP. I hope you are surrounded by people who will be supportive and that you are holding up ok. Big   to you. 
Love B x x


----------



## MandMtb

Emma, I am so sorry to hear you have split up from DP. As Battenberry says, I hope you are both being surrounded by people to support you through this difficult time.   

Battenberry, many congratulations to you and DW   

Jo, hopefully the next announcement may be you?! 

Welshgine, hope you have had a good break hun, have you made any plans?!

Misspie, good to see you on the boards, hope work calms down for you. 

Steph, glad you are organised with the nursery.

Pinktink, hope the treatment is going well?

CLP, good luck for the FET  

Sorry to anyone Ive missed. Having a few symptons from the drugs but otherwise we are okay. We have another blood test tomorrow, and am hoping we will soon have a scan, as I am anxious to see my follies -   there are a good few juicy ones growing. 

Love S x


----------



## Pinktink

I'm so sorry to hear that Em. Hope you're ok   

Our follies are big and juicy and ready for egg collection - woohoo! Egg collection is booked for Thursday and I can't wait!!!    xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pink - Woohoo! Go Follies!!   

EM-     keep in touch!  

  to all!

Well here I go embarking on my 8th 2ww!       

I am offically PUPO now with 2 x 7 cell embies one a grade 1 & one a grade 2! Only the grade 2 lost 1 cell on defrost and therefore went from grade 1 to grade 2! They only had to defrost 2, so a very good result from the thaw!

Ooooo, I'm so excited!!    

CLP


----------



## lucky2010

Em, so sorry to hear your news... Big hug.

Pink and clp, I'll be joining you on 2ww on thurs... Everything crossed xxx


----------



## lmb15

Em - Sorry to hear about you and Louise. Hope you are doing ok. Pop on here from time to time to let us know how you are getting on.
Lisa and Laura x


----------



## TwoBumps

Oooh, CLP, how exciting! What marvellous news that both your embies thawed so well, they must be good ones I say! Good luck!
Lucky - good luck to you too, hope today was stress free!
x


----------



## Pepstar

Sorry to hear your news Em, hope you are doing as best you can


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry to read your news Em, that's very sad    Echoing what the others have said, I hope you are holding up ok and that you have good friends to lean on nearby. 

Please do keep in touch with the board, if you feel able to. 

I hope things start to look up for you soon. 

Angel


----------



## jo36

With 10 days to go until EDD, I saw my midwife today who informed me baby is 3/5ths engaged - which is great as second and subsequent babies don't necessarily engage until labour has started. Here's hoping it's anytime soon    , any bigger and I'm going to pop, plus we can't wait to meet our new addition!!!   

Jo x


----------



## Battenberry

Jo, that's great news, hopefully you won't be waiting too long to meet your LO. The last couple of weeks don't half drag! 
Thanks for all your good wishes, we are adjusting nicely to the sleep deprivation and all the New things to worry about now that we are mums! 
Love B x x


----------



## Pinktink

Hello everyone,

We just got the call a little while ago to say that of our 7 eggies, 6 were suitable for ICSI and.....

THEY ALL FERTILISED!!!!       woohoo for 100% fertilisation!

We're over the moon with happiness! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky2010

FANTASTIC Amber and Lynn.... so so exciting.... good luck for he next step!!!

Jo, 3/5ths engaged.... wow, can you tell that your bump has dropped? not long now, exciting!

Battenberry, hope you're  not too shattered and all is going well.

Lottie, I had loads of friends who have had bleeding during their pregnancies so try not to worry too much. Hope your scan goes well today, will be logging on to check up on you 


just about to meet our donor for another 'donation' so had better go but hi to everyone else who I've missed.

Rach x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Amber & Lynn already PM'd you but                        am so thrilled for you both congrats!!

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

Yay thank-you both!


----------



## M2M

Hi everyone 

I'm going to make a serious effort to keep up with my few favourite threads on here as I've been terrible lately and have just been lurking.  I think it's because I don't really feel like we're a part of it all yet because we're still waiting.

*Amber and Lynn* - What brilliant news. I've been wondering how you two were getting on.  So pleased for you!

*Rach* - Good luck with the "donation". 

*Battenberry* - CONGRATULATIONS - so happy for you both!     

*Jo* - Fab news, not long to go now - wow! 

*L and M* - How are the two bumps? 

*CLP* - I've subscribed to your diary and am loving it - really keeping my fingers crossed for you!  

*MandMtb* - Hope everything is going well with your TX. 

*whisks* - Brilliant news, when is your next scan? 

*Em* - I was so, so sorry to read your news... huge hugs for you.  I hope you're okay and like the others have said, don't feel like you have to stay away. 

Hugs for everyone else and I hope you're all doing well. 

As for us, we finally have a date for our initial consultation so it's all seeming a bit more real now.  Really excited - only 17 days to go and then we can get started at last. We're still undecided when it comes to IUI vs. IVF as I don't ovulate and have an underactive thyroid - possible PCOS too - IVF might be better for us and I'm coming round to the idea now. But we'll see what the consultant says. 

Good luck to all of you who are testing or having treatment in the next few days. I'll try to keep up from now on.


----------



## lmb15

Jo - 3/5 engaged, eh? Woo hoo!! Fingers crossed baby makes an appearance soon  

Amber and Lynn - congrats on the great fertilisation rate. What day transfer are you having?

As for me, i'm on maternity leave now, and not a moment too soon! Have been really struggling the last few weeks - mostly due to tiredness and pain. Still, i can chill out now, put my (very swollen!) feet up and watch lots of TV and DVDs  

Hope everyone's ok,

Lisa x


----------



## Steph29

Amber & Lynn 

Thats fantastic news   one step closer.


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh wow, lots of news on here tonight!!

Jo - 3/5 engaged She's on her way now isn't she...?! Good luck for when the big day arrives  
Lisa - how lovely to finally be on mat leave, I bet it's been eagerly awaited! Enjoy the rest before your LO arrives!
M2M - hiya! We're fine thanks, I've just updated our 'double delight' thread if anyone wants to take a look. Really wish you lots of luck in your decision in whether you choose IUI or IVF! 
Amber & Lynn - brilliant news! They were super eggies! Keep us updated.
Rach - hope the 2nd donation went well & you're now back home with your feet up!
CLP - have you started the symptom checking yet??   Hope you're keeping calm  
Whisks - I know what you mean about it not feeling real until there's something to see. I've lost my waist & sort of go straight down now, with a teeny little bump forming... I love it! Not long until you'll be showing, promise!
MandMtb - have you got a date for your follie scan yet? Hope you're feeling ok! 

Hi to everyone else, sorry to those I missed x


----------



## MandMtb

TwoBumps, I'm so glad your scan went well today  

Jo, hopefully not long now till your 2nd LO arrives! 

Lisa, glad you are finally on mat leave, that must be a relief - enjoy those last lazy days you have!

Batteberry, give Iris a cuddle for me   and a big   for you. 

Amber & Lynn, CONGRATULATIONS on the eggies, what great news. When do you expect ET and how many follies do you plan to put back? 

CLP, good luck on the 2 ww  

M2M, hope times goes quickly for you, and that your initial consultation will go well hun. 

Lucky, hope your 'donation' went well  

Well we had our first scan today, and it was good news, good size lining and lots of nice follies. The clinic are going to call us tomorrow to let us know whether we will be having EC on Monday or Tuesday.
Really really hope still have lots of follies, and lots of eggs after EC. I know this debate has probably been had many times, but struggling to decide whether to put 1 or 2 follies back if we are lucky enough to have the choice - what did other people decide and why? 

S x


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you everyone     we're very very happy with how it's all going, a million times better than last time! 

We are having two embies put back and have booked our transfer for Sunday (day 3) xxx

Keep growing little embies!!     xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Hope that the embies keep growing Pinktink - we cant decide on 1 or 2 embies if we have the choice


----------



## little green

Wow - lots going on!! 

Congratulations Battenberry and DP!!!!    And welcome to little Iris.  

Jo - hope everything going well in the last few days and best of luck for the birth.

CLP - fingers crossed on your 2WW

Whisks - congrats on your BFP!!  

Amber and Lynn - excellent news on the eggs all fertilising! Best of luck for the ET and fingers crossed that it all works out for you.

Congrats to everyone else preggers at the moment, and best of luck for everyone on the 2WW. Seems likes it's going to be a busy baby year this year - what with FF and the Gingerbeer gals!

Emma - so sorry to hear that you and Louise have split up. That was really sad news amongst all this joy.

We're now 14 weeks 4 days, and the bump is coming! It's quite small still, but amazing and slightly wierd (but in a good way) to see DP's body shape changing. Only 5 1/2 weeks to the 20W scan and finding out whether we're having a boy or girl.  

PS. We only had one egg put back because DP is young and we were worried of complications from multiples. But I think it's personal choice. Have to say my mom was quite up for having twin grandchildren   Probably because she knew she wouldn't have to look after them 24/7


----------



## whisks

hi there 

we decided to have 2 embies put back and i'm glad we did as i am now pregnant with just one and if we put only one in it may have been the one that didn't take, but it really is down to personal choice and depends alot on your age and situation.

well i'm now almost 10 weeks pregnant and already not getting into some jeans/trousers, hope its not just fat, but i'm sure its not as i eat quite healthily and am quite slim normally. also my (.)(.) are bigger and have gone up a size already. i bought some mat jeans yesterday as i had a voucher for 40 % off and thought they would be good to have for later but i am wearing them now as they are really comfy!!!

not got a date for my dating scan yet, i have seen my midwife just over a week ago now and she was sending off the referral but still waiting for appointment, hope i've not been forgotten, will ring the midwife if not heard anything by end of the week.

pinktink - wow 14 eggs thats a great improvement, i really hope it works for you this time round 

lottie - so pleased your scan showed all ok

to all who have joined the 2ww wishing you loads and loads of luck

to anyone i've missed hope you are all well

love whisks


----------



## BaT

Hi All,

Sorry I am not brilliant on keeping up with everyone, but here goes:

Amber & Lynn- Congrats on the number of follies and hope ET went well.

MandMTB- Goodluck with EC this week

Jo- Not long to go now!!

Emma- really sorry to hear about your split.  Sending you big hugs.  It will be good to see you on here again.

Good luck to those that are currently on the 2WW.

We have got a Dr's app tomorrow to discuss where we go from here.  We still have 2 NHS funded IUI cycles left but as we are 4 cycles in (we funded 2), I want to know what we can do to maximise the chances of them working.  I don't know why but I am a little nervous about the app.

B x


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks everyone  


Just got back from ET - was so much better than last time, I actually enjoyed it - not painful at all. Our lovely consultant did it and was so gentle and kind. Now have two beautiful embies on board - an 8 cell and a 6 cell - told this was very good by the embryologist   Feel really happy and positive   Now resting up on the couch being looked after by Lynnie <3 xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Pinktink, I am so pleased ET went well - good luck on the 2ww  

Bat, good luck with your appointment tomorrow  

Whisks, Little Green and Pinktink - thanks for the feedback on number of embies. We have decided if wer are lucky enough to have 2 or more to put back (and even have some to freeze) we are going for 2. I know the clinic are really pushing for 1 so hope there wont be too much of an issue with our decision.

EC is tomorrow and I am terrified  

Will update when I am recovered.   there are lots of lovely eggs!!!

S x


----------



## Steph29

Hi all

Pinktink Just wanted to say we are really plaesed for you both and have everything crossed now on the dreaded 2ww.


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Steph and MandMtb     Have a feeling this is going to be the longest two weeks we've ever had! xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Lynn & Amber - Congrats on being PUPO!      Welcome to the madness    of the 2WW! We are only 5dpt and are going insane   with the waiting! Aarrghhhh!   

MandMTB -   with EC!      you get lots of Eggies!

 to all

CLP


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

I just wanted to say that I loved that phrase "king of the ovaries"!!!!!!

Its really stuck in my mind.

We are on 2WW day three - time dragging.

CLP - almost one week! I join you in    . We are mummy and mama, I see you are mummy and mumma.

Good luck with your appointment BaT - I always get nervous too, the last time when it wa stime for us to leave and the consultant stood up to shake our hands and say bye for some stupid reason I said hello!     

Good luck everyone

Starrysky


----------



## Pinktink

Lol     I said some really silly things!! Ahh well, it made everyone laugh so all is good!

Only on DAY 1! here of the dreaded 2ww  - so different to last time as this time I feel like we actually have a shot at this working - hope you're snuggling in little embies!    

Heehee at saying hello - love it  xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Just a quick 'me' post to update you all.

EC went great today - we got 13 eggs!  

Now just waiting to see how many fertilise..

I am now going to snuggle up to DW on sofa as still a bit sleepy, will update tomorrow. Feel free to look at my IVF diary where I have written a bit more of an update.

Love S x


----------



## BaT

Starrysky- Your Dr's story made me laugh.

MandMtb- Congrats on the number of eggs collected.  Fingers crossed you get a good number fertilising.

Pinktink, Starrysky, CLP (and anyone else I have forgotten!)- Good luck on the 2WW

The Drs app went really well today, although we found out we are only getting three funded cycles not four!  The Dr was really lovely and offered a medicated cycle before I had to suggest it.  We will now being doing a clomid cycle next attempt,  as I am on day 11, it will be next month now.  We also discussed IVF, if this cycle doesn't work.  Unfortantly our clinics IVF theatre is closed due to renovation at the moment but hoping we don't get to that stage.  

B x


----------



## jo36

*MandMtb* - great news on the amount of eggs you had collected! Hope you get some for the deep freeze!

*BaT* - as you say hopefully you won't need IVF if your next cycle is the one. But always good to have a plan B. Glad your consultation went well even if they did inform you that you were only entitled to 3 not 4 IUI cycles. Bummer... 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies on the 2ww - hope you all keep sane, keep away from the pee-sticks and keep up with the positiveness!             

Jo xx


----------



## MandMtb

BaT, glad the consultation went well. Shame about only funding 3 IUI's instead of 4. But I am glad the next cycle will be medicated, and   it will be the one for you!

6 of our 13 eggs fertilised! - so just under half. However the positive thing is there are 6 embies, and we are booked in for ET on Thursday hopefully putting back 2 embies. I just   they all continue to grow so that we had 2 lead embies to put back and hopefully 4 for the 'deep freeze' as you put it Jo!

It's going to be a long couple of days, and then hopefully a long couple of weeks! 

S x


----------



## nismat

Wow, so much happening at the moment! Seems like I've missed out on a lot of news, and I've only been away a week 

*Battenberry and DP *- huge congratulations on the birth of your lovely daughter Iris. I'm sure that she is just as beautiful as her name  I dare say that it's all a bit of a blur at the moment, and it can be terribly emotional in the early days (especially when recovering from the exhaustion such a long labour), plus the hormone crash, but I hope that over it all, you are blissfully happy with the new arrival 

*Amber & Lynn* - so delighted to hear that this IVF has been such a different experience for you! Great news about the 2 embies transferred - what's happened with the others? (or did I miss this?!) Any gone to blasts/been frozen? I hope that you don't drive yourselves too mental over the coming days  Will be wishing you lots and lots of luck for test day 

*CLP *- sounds like you had a very successful FET - lots of luck for you too 

*Jo *- good to hear that your little one is already 3/5 engaged - hope that you don't have to wait too much longer before she makes more of a move in to this world! 

*Lisa *- enjoy your mat leave before the baby arrives 

*Whisks *- ooh, comfy maternity trousers! I had to start wearing some at only 8 weeks!!! I practically lived in some great trousers from Next, they had this huge roll up/down panel (a bit like yoga pants), that was the ultimate in comfort, and lasted me from about 3 months pregnant until well after Toby's birth (yes ladies, you will be still wearing your maternity clothes for some time afterwards unless you are very lucky  ) I still haven't got my tummy back!)

*Em *- sorry to hear the sad news of your relationship breakdown; it sounds tough.

*M&Mtb* - great results so far from your IVF! 6 embies is still a great number to have, even if it wasn't the best fertilisation rate. Did they say whether this was because some of the eggs weren't mature enough to fertilise? If they all do equally well developing over the next few days, is there the option to take them to blasts? Fingers crossed for you over the next couple of days 


*Starrysky *- fingers especially crossed for you, Heather & Jo, on your 2ww  Blimey, it seems like a very very long time since we were TTC/pregnant together!!

Toby is celebrating his 3rd birthday today - I'm feeling incredibly emotional about it. Can't help but remember his Birth Day (and the preceding day's labour too!), and feel very very sad that it will be my only experience of pregnancy and birth. And all those other firsts, which at the time I didn't fully appreciate because I didn't think that they would be "lasts" as well as "firsts"  So, I'm feeling a bit tearful, but I am so very, very happy that we have him, we have been so blessed, so lucky to have even one child. He is amazing (even when he's also driving us mad!), and he's changed our lives in so many ways, all for the better (except maybe the lack of lie-ins!).


----------



## starrysky

Toby! Nismat, that time has one so quickly yet I look at adam and think how did he get that big so quick. 

Good luck everyone.

Starrysky


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

to all those on the 2WW or mid tx!

AFM- Am feeling very postive! Am convinced that I'm PG!  

CLP


----------



## lmb15

Hi everyone,

Just a quick post from me, as things a bit hectic...

Was told yesterday that I'm in for an elective section this Friday. Aagghh!!!    I'll be 36 weeks and 2 days. Hopefully baby will be ok, and will breathe and feed ok and won't need too long on the special care unit. Reason for section is nothing to do with baby itself, but medical problems on my part which need sorting asap, so unfortunately we can't wait any longer. I was admitted to hospital from clinic on Monday, and they let me out last night so i could come home and get things ready. This wasn't what we were expecting at all!

So, i'm trying to get my bag and baby's bag packed, and things in house sorted while Laura's at work today. Then we're off to the hospital tomorrow for me to be admitted, for us to speak to the neonatal doctors and get shown round the special care baby unit, all ready for the section Friday morning.

Hi to everyone, sorry for lack of personals, will pop back on late tonight/tomorrow morning when we're hopefully sorted for the big day.

Lisa x


----------



## bagpuss1

OMG Lisa,

Thats really unexpected! I hope everything goes okay for you. Hope your health problems resolve too.

Kerry and Edie


----------



## lucky2010

Good luck lisa and laura. Will be thinking of you on Friday, can't wait to hear your news x x


----------



## starrysky

Hello everyone

Good luck for friday - I had my c -section at 35 1/2 weeks. Adam was a week on special care but they are all different. I found the caeserean a very positive experience because it was planned and I was really glad to see Adam at last. My DP went with him to special care and once he was checked out she was able to have skin to skin contact with him (he went down her t-shirt!).

CLP - glad you are feeling positive!!

Jo - good luck too, cant be too long now!

Love and luck to everyone!!

Starrysky


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Well call the      , as it is our 4th CP Anniversary today we thought we would treat ourselves to a clearblue digital, LOL    and at 8dpt its               so   to us    , We are of course    !

Lisa & Laura - How exciting that you will get to meet LO so soon!   

Lucky & Pink & MandMtb- Your next guys        

 &   too all!

CLP


----------



## lucky2010

Omg!!! Huge congrats clp... Have you had any hcg triggers or is it all your own hcg!!! I'm not due to test till 20th but reckon 17th at earliest... Here's hoping.

Fab news!! X


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Lucky- No trigger with FET so has to be me!   

CLP


----------



## Belbs

Hi All  

I have missed so much exciing news. I haven't been able to log on for about a week due to too work and nights out along with visits to my sister and her adorable 5day old daughter. 

Battenbury - Congratulations. Iris is such a beautiful name. 

CLP -        Congratulation! Such exciting news. On your anniversary too - how lovely.

Lisa - I hope all goes well on Friday and your LO is healthy and you are ok.    

Amber & Lynn - I am so glad LWC has looked after you especially well this time round and the ET went well. Wishing you lots of luck for a BFP and a fast 2ww.    

Jo - not long until your EDD. I hope you have been managing to get some sleep and are feeling more rested.

M&Mtb - Good luck with your ET.    

Best wishes to everyone else.

Belbs xxx


----------



## nismat

Thanks for the sparkly birthday wishes for Toby! 

*CLP *what fabulous anniversary news!!  Your instincts were totally right  Congratulations to you & DP, hope that you have a smooth and straightforward pregnancy 

*Lisa & Laura* - sorry to hear that you've suddenly had to completely change your mindset about when/how your baby is going to arrive. Having a planned section may well not be the way you wanted it to be, but at least you know that you will be in the safest possible hands, with lots of care being taken of you and the baby to make sure that you are both/all OK. Wishing you well for your visit to the SCBU etc. today, and of course for Friday    It definitely sounds like you need to make plans for what happens once your baby is born i.e. at what point Laura leaves you so that at least one of you is with your new baby (or not, if you want her with you, while your baby is cared for by the medical team).


----------



## MandMtb

CLP, Many congratulations to you and DW - what a lovely present on your anniversary too!!!!!!

AFM, ET procedure went well today, far more straight forward than I thought it would be. So I am now officially on the 2ww and have 2 embies on board, however I must admit me and DW have had a good old cry because we were dissapointed we only have a 2 x 3 day embies at 4 cell and 5 cell. From what I have read this does not give us a high success rate?!   We have 3 remaining embies (1 didnt make it) which they said they will let us know on Saturday whether they can be frozen, however I dont have high hopes if our lead ones were only a 4 and 5 cell. Am   now my embies back inside me they will grow more and attach!!!!

S x


----------



## lmb15

Thanks for the messages. We're all packed, and on our way to the hospital in half an hour. Doubt i'll sleep much tonight!! We're really excited about meeting our baby tomorrow, but it still all seems very surreal!
Laura will post the outcome of the section/baby's name etc when she can.

CLP - congrats!!

MandMtb - hope 2WW goes quickly.

Jo - hope you pop soon!!

Everyone else - good luck with treatment/2WW/scans etc.

Lisa x


----------



## Steph29

Lisa : Thats a bit unexpected hope all goes well we will be thinking about you.   

CLP:   thats fab news  

Jo: How are you?

Hi to everyone else ive missed


----------



## nismat

MandMtb said:


> we were dissapointed we only have a 2 x 3 day embies at 4 cell and 5 cell. From what I have read this does not give us a high success rate?!


I'm pretty sure that that was the size my embies were too at 3dt, when we conceived Toby. I was devastated as all I had read had lead me to expect them to be at the 7-8 cell stage. But it worked! Whereas this last cycle, I had better quality embies with more cells, and it didn't work, so size didn't matter, it's down to luck I think! 
You have every chance of it working - stay positive!


----------



## jo36

Lisa - I know you'll already be admitted into hospital by the time you read this, but I hope everything goes really well for you in the morning. I can't believe you're going to meet your little one before we meet ours but hope everything is OK with yourself. Can't wait to hear your birth announcement with all the details of weight, name etc!

AFM - well I'm still here waiting for labour to get started. Everything hurts from the waist down, especially in my pelvic and lady-bits area!!! The pressure is quite intense making walking so very difficult and painful, but I'm making sure I walk as much as i can for gravity to do its job! Had a midwife appt yesterday who informed me baby was no longer engaged but had popped out completely, NOT the news I was wanting to hear. But I'm sure she goes in and out as there are days I carry really low and then others where she is sitting quite high again. If it wasn't for the pain I'd be quite happy to sit and wait for her to come but as it is I'm eating loads of hot curries and pineapple, using clary sage oil and walking lots to help move things along!!! I'm getting lots of tummy cramps and backache but nothing as of yet that wants to progeress to anything more!    

Thanks for all your well wishes...

Jo xx


----------



## lucky2010

I remember the last bit oh so well Jo. I really feel for you... won't be too long now.

Very best of luck, Rach x

Lisa and Laura, can't wait to hear your news... good luck for the morning. x


----------



## jo36

Rach - thanks for the good luck message, think I may need it!!!   And good luck to you on your 2ww, only another week to go!         

Jo x


----------



## pem

Fantastic news CLP...send a bit of that     my way will you!

Lisa - hope all has gone well for you guys...it is such a terrible shock to be dragged into hospital and then have a section when it was the last thing you were expecting..we had this with our baba girl and all was well after a few stressful days, i remember that mad dash round mothercare for hopital bag stuff and premmie clothes! you are a good gestation, heres wishing you a happy and healthy birth...will be looking out for the announcement..loads of    

jo - hope labour gets going for you soon and you and yours get to meet the new arrival soon!

M&Mtb - hope the 2ww passes smoothly for you.... i think it is definitely down to luck, all our years of ttc have taught me that it is definitely a case of 'whatever will be will be'...you will get your baby, keep that hope up...loads of  

Well, AF has finally arrived for us today...so the saga begins, don't know if it will be this cycle or next but we are all systems go for this FET...i am much much thinner, healthier but still bloomin terrified...so here goes!

love to everybody!

pem x


----------



## Me and Her

I really must log-in more often - there is so much news I can't keep up!

Battenberry - Congratulations on the birth of your daughter!!

Jo and Lisa - hope you both get to meet your LOs soon

CLP - Huge Congrats on your BFP 

Pinktink and MandMtb - I hope you are surviving the 2ww

M2M - good luck with your initial consultation

AFM - Bourn Hall have said a definite no to a natural cycle IUI. Our next nearest clinic charge £500 per vial of sperm +£1 per day to store it - so the cost of ensuring we have enough stored for our second child in a few years time would be massive. So we are looking at some others further away but logistically its looking very difficult. I think we are probably going to end up going for a Medicated cycle at Bourn. It a shame we can't do what we would have prefferred but thats life!

DPs screening tests are all back now and our Blood groups should be back any time soon, so then they can assign us a donor. I'm hoping that won't take too long, although apparently we are both CMV negative which could make finding a donor more difficult. (Has anyone found that they have had to wait longer as the are CMV-?)

Despite our frustrations we are looking forward to getting started and beginning to feel excited that it might actually happen!

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend! Hopefully we might get some sunshine??


----------



## MandMtb

Lisa and Jo, good luck with your upcoming births, looking forwards to the birth announcements! 

Me and Her, I'm sorry you cant have the treatment you hoped for, but glad you are feeling positive that things are underway for you guys, lots of   at getting started TTC. 

Pem, YAY to AF arriving, I hope you are able to have a tx cycle this month  

Nismat, Lisa, Pem and Me and Her - thanks for all your words of support. Nismat, I especially want to thank you for your post and words of encouragement   they meant a lot. 

S x


----------



## whisks

*me and her* - i am also cmv- and i too thought that would be a problem, however my clinics sperm bank hold about 85% cmv- so was no problem at all. maybe your clinic will be the same. i had read on the internet that most people are cmv+ but maybe it is wrong hope it all works out for you.

*jo* - i hope your labour starts soon and you get to meet your LO

*lisa* - looking forward to seeing a birth announcment post - hope all went well for you and you are all ok

*clp* - congrats on your bfp yey!!

to all i've missed hope you are all doing well and wishing loads of luck to all on 2ww and thoughs waiting for treatment  

whisks xx


----------



## Misspie

Sorry I've been AWOL, things have been a bit manic with work...I read your posts but not having chance to post! 

CLP - Congrtaulationson your BFP!  

Jo - Not long now............... 

Hope everyone else is keeping well x x


----------



## Me and Her

Thanks Whisks, I too thought most people were CMV+! Oh well hopefully our clinic will have some - should get our blood type results tomorrow and then I can ask when they call.

Hi to everyone.  

El.


----------



## Jode

Hi everyone


I've not posted for quite a while as things have been   at home, I split up with my Gf of 7 years in Dec, but have decided that I am soooooo going to carry on and do this alone . I've had all the nurse appointments, scans, blood tests and counselling and am seeing the consultant next tuesday   . I want to ask all your experienced ladies for some advice ..... do I or don't I tell my boss I'll be starting IVF ? So far I've not bothered as I don't have a start date but after next week I'm hoping I will    I'm a Nurse Manager but work mostly alone and quite remotely ( ie not on a ward ) . I manage my own time mostly and often even work from home, often due to driving long distances my staff leave me messages on my work mobile and I get back to them later. As for my boss I see her once a month and speak every 1-2 weeks. I'm telling you all this so you know about my circumstances, also I don't do heavy lifting .

Oh I have told one of my nurses as when ever I go on annual leave I get her to cover for me and have my phone etc and I'm thinking she may need to cover at some point?

I'm inclined to not say anything   , but maybe I'm being naive 

Many thanks

Jody


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Jody,

Julie and I are both nurses (Julie a ward manager) and neither of us specifically told our bosses we were trying for a baby. Although we're using a known donor and not a clinic we still needed to intricately plan our off-duty around the 'right' time of the month and jiggle annual leave around. It's worked for us!

Good luck,

Rach x


----------



## lucky2010

Any news Jo?!

I'm feeling very fed up and sad, attempt number 5 has just failed for us :-( When ttc our son we got pregnant on the first attempt (same donor) and this time I'm getting disheartened as it's taking so much longer. I had a c-section first time round and breastfed for 18 months but my cycles are back to their regular 26-27 days, our donor is 3 years older than he was but otherwise nothing should have reduced our fertility... I guess I just need some reassurance and hope after a very low day:-(

sorry for me post

rach x


----------



## jo36

Rach - it really sounds as if your going through the mill. It just doesn't seem fair when you conceived so quickly the first time. May be a few blood tests at your GP's might put your mind at rest, worth a go. Tell them how you are feeling etc. I'm sure they'll run a few tests to check your hormone levels. Hope you start to feel a bit more positive soon.    

I'm still here...babyless!! I've been having mild contractions for the past few days where yesterday they were picking up somewhat. When I picked Milly up from school I was feeling quite positive that I was getting to established labour. So much so that when her teacher saw me through the doors she offered me a seat and then told me to take Milly home, which was 10 mins before the bell!!!   All the teachers and mums at school are driving me bonkers with all they're 'good will' comments everytime I see them!! Anyway by the time we got home I called DW to come home from work, but since then they have either reduced in intensity or stayed the same. But not getting any stronger. I have a stretch and sweep booked tomorrow so hopefully, fingers crossed, it'll do the trick!!! And I'll have some baby news to report back asap!!!   

Jo x


----------



## jo36

Feeling very disheartened at the mo - went for my stretch and sweep today only to be told they couldn't perform the procedure as my cervix was tight closed and hard...what the hell, I'm 6 days over   . Feeling very emotional now. Have another S+S booked for Tuesday but I'm hoping and praying spontaneous labour will start before then. Positive contraction vibes greatly received...                 

A very fed-up Jo x


----------



## Battenberry

Ah Jo, you must be feeling really frustrated, it's awful going past your due date isn't it? How disapointing they couldn't do the stretch and sweep. Your LO is obviously a bit too comfy in there! Things can change really quickly though so I'll keep my fingers crossed they do for you and soon. Here's some contraction vibes your way!       
 love B x


----------



## lmb15

Jo - sending you lots of spontaneous labour vibes. Hope you get to meet your little one soon  

         

Lisa x


----------



## jo36

*Battenberry* and* Lisa* - thanks for the good vibes to get me going! Short of taking castor oil I've tried everything else so I'm relying on your vibes to get me to the next stage!!!!


----------



## lucky2010

Come on little one... Make an appearance soon!!!!hope it happens for you soon Jo. Thinking of you x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo I realy hope your LO gets a move on and comes to meet you soon!!
L x


----------



## Pepstar

Jo - I hope things get going for you soon x


----------



## jo36

Thanks ladies - still no news other than I'm in extreme pain from trapped wind...tmi I know. I think having had all my organs shoved to the upper part of my body is having a detrimental effect, and of course a continuing growing baby in there isn't helping either!!! Slurping on peppermint tea to try ease it but so far without much effect     This baby has to come out soon, I'm beginning to lose my marbles and had a complete meltdown today - tears, snot, the lot!!    It wasn't pretty...

Jo x


----------



## Battenberry

Oh I'm not surprised you're fed up Jo! Come on baby make an appearance! X


----------



## lmb15

Come on little baby, your mummies and big sister are dying to meet you!! Hope things start to happen soon for you Jo. I obviously have no real idea what it must be like waiting for the baby to come, as mine got whipped out early, but i can only imagine it's mind numbingly frustrating. Fingers crossed it's all systems go very very soon. 

Lisa x


----------



## southern_angel

Hurry up baby! 

 for you Jo, hope things start happening soon.


----------



## Steph29

Jo: Hope things start happening soon  must be very fustrating having to wait, I cant wait now and im only 28 weeks can't imagine what its like waiting when it should have already happened. Fingers crossed x


----------



## pem

Jo...hope you have some movement soon....thats baby as well as the trapped wind..

come on baby...come on baby...come on baby!

pem x


----------



## pem

poppin on to wonder if anyone fancies a meet up in the near future...any suggestions for places or dates? would be good to have a nice springtime meet!

i am on day 12 of my nat fet cycle...so basically we are carrying on as usual while getting repeatedly scanned.....just hoping that little blasty defrosts ok, prob be put back a week tomorrow...nervous...

hope all is well jo... 

pem x


----------



## jo36

Thank you for all the well wishes and positive thoughts...to update, just come back from the birthing unit where I was booked in for another attempt at a S+S. This time it looked a lot more favourable, so the midwife went for it! Gave me a massive sweep with her huge, long fingers      and informed me she was touching our baby's head!!!!! I am 2cm dilated, cervix is effaced and I am one very happy little bunny!!!! I've been given an 80% chance of going into labour in the next 48 hrs but she thinks it'll be sooner as she said I am sooo ready...yes I am!!!! I'm so excited now, can't wait to meet our LO.

Pem - Good luck with your FET next week. I'll be crossing my fingers for you guys.  

Jo x


----------



## Misspie

Wooohoooo Jo...been reading your messages. Good luck and hope all is well with the labour! Put it this way, about bloody time 

x


----------



## pem

Nice one jo....good luck...you'll be meeting No 2 very soon !!


----------



## nismat

Great news Jo, it must have been most encouraging for things to have changed so much from the last S+S attempt. Hope that your little one has got the message now that she's due to come out!


----------



## Steph29

Great news hope you will be meeting your LO soon


----------



## lucky2010

Hope all is going well Jo x x

pem, enjoy carrying on like normal while it lasts!!!! X


----------



## jo36

Finally I am in labour!! S+S did the trick!!! Waters broke at 10.30pm followed by my 'show'. Contracting every 5 mins approx but still quite comfy at home. Using the TENS. Will post asap with baby news!!!    

Jo x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Woohoo Jo!! Yay! Come on LO!  

CLP


----------



## lucky2010

Yeah!!! Come on Jo and co!!! X


----------



## lmb15

Yey            so happy for you Jo - finally! hope your next post is to say you had a quick and easy labour resulting in a perfect baby girl  

Lisa and Laura x


----------



## Benetton

Woohoo, hoping LO has made an appearance now....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo so thrilled hope your a mummy by now!!


----------



## welshginge

It's so exciting isn't it!!!  Come on Jo!


----------



## snagglepat

On the edge of my seat here Jo! Can't wait for news. I'm certainly hoping your little one is here by now. 

Gina. x


----------



## lmb15

JO - hope all went well and your little one arrived safely, can't wait for the update on name, weight etc!  

PEM - we'd be happy for a meet up too. We're flexible on location and can drive to wherever, as long as it's within a few hours of Leicester (which most places are, except the south west   ). Good luck with the FET, hope it defrosts well and snuggles in nicely.

As for us, Isaac's a little monkey who hates being put down and thinks night time is play time. Which wouldn't be so bad if he slept in the day! I look like a zombie, only not as attractive    Not being able to drive is making me so frustrated. Gonna ask my doctor if i can start driving sooner than the 6 weeks the hospital said, as i'll go mental otherwise! We're both loving being mummies though, despite the sleepless nights, and Isaac seems to be doing well. He was only half an ounce off his birth weight when weighed on Monday, which is good. For a slightly premature baby he's doing really well, and feeds like a demon! Can't believe he's 2 weeks old tomorrow, time is flying.

Hope everyone's doing ok.

Lisa x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi lisa, things will get easier with him! The driving thing is actually an insurance requirement - if you drive before this you would be uninsured but you should check with your own insurance as it does vary from 4 - 8 weeks. 

Hope everything is ok Jo xx


----------



## lmb15

pinktink - i keep telling myself it'll get better (it can't get worse!!   ). He's worth every sleepless night though  . I rang the DVLA and my insurance company and they both said there's no restriction as far as they're concerned, as long as my doctor's ok with me driving. My wound's healed really well, so i'm sure it'll be fine.

jo - hope you've got some news for us soon

Lisa x


----------



## Misspie

Hi all, 

Sorry haven't been posting much. Just starting to get a few minutes spare a day now at work! We are currently advertising for an aisstant Wooohoooo.....

Just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy Amber and Lynn. I really had a feeeling this was going to your time! x Try to both stay positive and it will all come around again so quickly ttx, you'll be jumping for joy of your fab news!

Hello to everyone else......Lisa anymore pics for us?!!? he's soo scrummy! 

We would be up for a meet, sorry we didn't make last time. Sounded like you all had a fab one! 

CLP - Also a HUGE congrats on your news xxx

L
xx


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. I HAVENT HAD MUCH CHANCE TO LOG ON RECENTLY WITH THE TRIPLETS LOL. All doing really well here and babies are all a dream to have. Babies are 9 weeks old 2day 

Congratulations to all you lovely pregnant ladies.
good luck to all who are ttc- it will happen xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Benetton

Just had EC done today, still groggy but doing ok, 20 eggs out of 26 and all good quality... .... Anxious about phone call tom to tell us hown many fertilised 

CONGRATS to all pregnant ladies..... and sorry to hear about your Chem pg Amber and Lynn... best of luck sweeties.

benett x


----------



## lmb15

benet - that's a fabulous number of eggs, well done!! i'm sure the phone call will be good news tomorrow. are you having a day 2 transfer or going to blastocyst? best of luck, though sure you won't need it  

lisa x


----------



## Benetton

Hey Lisa

Thanks, well they have decided that ET is on Thursday @ 9:30... omg... nervous!!!.. I guess I am trying to not think about it not working, I am a little bit of a worrier. anyway gonna try to think positive thoughts 

Hows everyone else doing this week?

Benett x


----------



## pem

about meet...i am going start up a new thread so peeps can suggest dates...places to meet, then if i can do it, i wil set up a poll like gina did last time


----------



## Benetton

Would love to meet other TTC'ers or PG mums in North London for a soft drink/herbal tea one day/eve Looking forward to the new thread  

Benett x


----------



## pem

Here be meet thread!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232915.0


----------



## Benetton

Acupuncture appointment today at 15:00.... Anything to try to increase my chances in prep for tomorrow. Been having it for few months now weekly and just going for the final one before ET to help increase blood flow to uterus for impantation and to help relax me   



Benett x


----------



## Jode

Hi

I'm all smiles today, the clinic phoned me regarding my egg sharing consultation I had last week. well it's all systems go for me to start tx in June ( can't do sooner as I've got a holiday planned ) . I know it's ages away yet but I'm sooooo excited to finally be getting going  

Benetton - I'm also thinking about starting acupuncture a month or two before treatment, are you going to someone who specialises in IVF ?  Also good luck tomorrow 

Jody


----------



## pem

I've had acupuncture for this FET...been having it for quite a few weeks and went just before and after ET...it has been incredible for relaxing me and for my uterine lining...which has been exceelnt, the acupuncturist i saw was Zita West trained and she was fab...would really reccomend it...wish i could go every day through this 2ww...lol


----------



## Benetton

Hey Jody

Thanks for wishing me luck for tomorrow darling 

Goodluck to you for June, it will fly by. 

Yes my practicioner specialises in IVF and has even showed me research and statistics carried out in a controlled trial and its findings, very compelling stuff. 
Acupuncture treatment for 3months before conception was what they recommended, to give the body time to adjust and balance out the hormones etc... I used it whilst on Gonapeptyl for 3 months and it helped reduce the hot flushes after the first 4-5 treatments.

I have been going to the (link >)  Asante Academy they are supported by Middlesex Hospital London in practising TCM ( Traditional Chinese Medicine) too so I felt reassured, also I take some meds to help purify my blood and tonify/cleanse my liver this is said to help prevent miscarriages according to thousands of years of TCM used in their culture as explained to me.

This place was recommended to me by KD's mum who is Chinese, I was warned about being ripped off and going to the ones on the high street etc...

The price was reasonable £50 not including meds some others charge more for 1hour, they looked at my total wellbeing so absolutely any ailments I had they could pretty much help from my experience, they also looked at my tongue and were able to see what I was lacking in. I get to relax for a long time too and they are always welcoming. I do find it very calming and also I have seen a difference in my skin.

Whoever you choose, get recommendations or go to the  British Acupuncture Council to help you find one nearest you.

Good luck hun x

Benett


----------



## lmb15

Benett - good luck for embryo transfer tomorrow 

Lisa x


----------



## TwoBumps

Good luck for your embryo transfer Benetton


----------



## pem

Hope Transfer has gone wll today Benetton....       Snuggle in little embies!!


----------



## Benetton

Thank you Lisa, TwoBumps and Pem   

I have 2 onboard now  ... they are a little slow growing apparently which is why they suggested two and we agreed, but hey I just keep thinking of the Hare and the Tortoise   it not necessarily the fastest one...    

Hope your pregnancies are going well Twobumps, And Pem fingers crossed for you too during your 2ww


Benett x


----------



## pem

I AM SLOWLY GOING  ......AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Oh, Pem I soooo know that feeling!  How long to go hun ?

CLP


----------



## pem

CLP- I think that realistically, the earliest i can test will be tuesday am...that will be 8 dpt with a 5/6 day blast...I am going completely crackers....have really achey pains in the top of my nether regions....i do not have these normally...i know i don't, but i am thinking they cud be the prog...maybe..maybe not...i have a good feeling...but daren't get my hopes up.....       i just want to know...I am SO SO SO bad at this..LOL

fast is not always best Benetton..you are correct...hope they are snuggling in tight..


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pem- I'm terrible, I was saying to DW 1dpt I'm PG! and after sereral days she was so convinced she went out and brought me a lovely Mum to be Mothers day card! LOL   We are a pair of nutters!

I tested 6dpt 3 day embies!     and got a faint line on a first response, of course DW was then convinced it had to be twins to get a postive so early!! 

    for tuesday! If you stay away from the sticks until then!   

CLP


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Pem I so hope ur right a shave a bfp!!!


----------



## Benetton

So confused with the different Chats... LGBT Chit Chat Part 3 & 5 are running... argghhh LOL


----------



## Me and Her

Hi everyone, hope you've had a good Easter.

Pem and Bennetton - I've got my fingers crossed for your 2ww - I hope you get your BFPs.

We went for our first monitoring scan (Day 8 after doing 75 gonal f daily since day 3) and were told we would have to abandon the cycle as I had 4 big follicles (14-20mm) and several smaller ones! Its a bit frustrating as the risk of overstimulating was one of the reasons I wanted to do an unmedicated cycle - but they wouldn't let me! Anyway we now have to miss a month and start again in June (on 35 gonal f) to give my body time to get back to normal. 

So we are back to waiting and feeling a bit disappointed. I'll probably be off FF for a bit as I need to take my mind of it for a while. 

Lots of   to all.

El.  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

some clinics will let them have IUI with 4 follies, how annoying you had to abandon l

L x


----------



## Me and Her

The consultant said that because of my age there was a good chance of triplets and possibly quads, so they wouldn't take the chance! Probably for the best - not sure I could cope with 4 at once!

xx


----------



## BaT

El- How annoying for you, especially when you wanted to have a unmedicated cycle!

I have got my monitoring scan tomorrow (day 10, 50mg Clomid) and the clinic have said right from the start of this cycle we will have to abandon if we have more than 2 good follies- I am fretting that we will have to abandon, although I am also not too keen on anymore than 2 babies at one time!!!  Although with my track record I think I would be prepared to go ahead with three good follies!!

B x


----------



## Me and Her

Good luck BaT - hope you have 2 good follicles.

El.  xx


----------



## rosypie

pem, lots of luck from us, and lots of luck for the waiting part too. i know you know it's more sensible to wait, that early negatives are not always negative and early positives are not always positives, much better to go crackers than have a false result... but it's still difficult though, eh? we've everything crossed for you


----------



## pem

Well it's a BFN for us today on a sensitive test....Cycle day 26....8dpt...expanding blast.......I am not holding out any hope...I could kid myself things might change but unless litle blastie hung around for a few days in the old uterus before burrowing in...there is absolutely no big fat chance it is going to change....had a MASSIVE  cry this morning, feel absolutely gutted, don't know where to go next with it all.....aaaaghhhhhh and to add insult to injury the bloomin progesterone pessaries are giving me really sore boobs, nausea and general grottiness....

anyway, i am off to take solace in my wonderful little puddin who wants to play babies with her dollies.......

MeandHer - how frustrating for you, this whole ttc is so up and down...up and down....loads of   to you.

loads of   and   to all.....

pem (wants to scream and scream and scream....bloomin progesterone) x


----------



## Benetton

PEM !!!..

SO Sorry honey!!.. I really feel bad for you sweetheart. (AH! that would explain my boobs being sore too )

Dont know what to tell you as nothing really helps during a time like this, it just feels like a huge loss, loss of potential baby and loss of hope.

My humble reminder feel it, go through it and dont rush the feelings you have right now, you have every right to feel them at this time, only when YOU are ready you will get back on track and decide where to go next. I wish you both all the best.   

But I still have my fingers crossed for you  

Benett x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies,

Thought I would pop on to say 

I went a bit quiet on you all the last couple of weeks. Both me and DW had a hectic couple of weeks returning to work and also took a while to come to terms with our last BFN - I guess we needed time to grieve. I still have up and down days but I am now trying to focus on moving forwards.

One step was telling my parents about our year of TTC - and thankfully they were very sympathetic and supportive. In fact my parents offered to pay for our next cycle of IVF. We said we were very grateful for their kind offer but declined this initially however they told us to think about it. We just dont know what to do because whilst this very kind offer would help us out so much, having already spent £10,000 on treatment the financial strain is difficult, however we are both a bit reluctant to accept the offer. It's hard to explain why; partly because we want our baby to be all our efforts if that makes sense? But also I would hate to put any financial pressure on my parents, and if it was another BFN how would they feel? Like they had just wasted £4,000?! What are other people's opinions? At the moment we are thinking of accepting the money as a loan, so at least we could pay it back over a long time with no interest.

We have a consultation on the 19th to review the last cycle and discuss our next step - we are hoping we can have another IVF cycle in June or July. We had considered other options and researched into using a known donor but dont feel ready to go down this path yet. I have another IVF in me yet! And we are also considering using DW eggs also but will discuss this at our next consultation. We want to focus on our next cycle instead of worrying about the long term, as I was... so for now one step at a time (I can only  the next treatment is THE one). So we are going to use the next few months trying to loose weight and get my body ready. Can any of you ladies suggest or recommend any supplements or vitamins you use? and or any diet tips for improving fertility? As I really want to try and improve the quality of my eggs as egg quality seemed to be an issue.

I am going to pop on and off FF till we have had our consultation but then may take a break whilst we wait for the next IVF cycle. Do other people find it helps or hinders to be on FF whilst on breaks from treatment?! As I feel a bit selfish only coming on when I am going through treatment, but I guess we all need to protect ourselves at times, and this is one of mine, as although I am so very happy to hear other people success news - it can be hard in a selfish way too. And also my DW thinks I become a bit obsessive of FF which I guess I do so a bit of time away when on a break should help!

Sorry for the long 'me' post. Have been checking the boards but would take me a long time to do full personals, will try a few but *sorry *  for anyone I miss out!

*Pem*, so sorry to hear of your BFN hun 

*BaT*, lots and lots of  for your IUI cycle. Hope you get 2 good juicy follies, and no more!

*Me and Her*, I am so sorry to hear you had to abandon your IUI  - this must have been very dissapointing, fustrating and sad for you. Hope you can have another cycle soon as planned.

*Benetton*, welcome to FF  and lots of  for your 2ww. The thteads can get confusing at times. This is the general chit chat and the other active thread at the mo is the 2ww thread - although sometimes they tend to merge a bit - hope that helps.

*CLP* and *Pinktink*, how are you doing? Been thinking of you 

*Jodylala*, so pleased you can start the egg share program in June!

*Twobumps*, read your post about work. Your manager sounds an A**. I really hope you resolve the situation. Your DW seems to have come up with a good offer - hope they accept this.

*Lisa* and *Jo*, how are you doing with your lovely babies? Loved the pics!!!

*Battenberry*, Hope you, DW and LO are all doing well? Is lil one now 1 month old?!

*Frenchy*, Wishing you lots of  for your next cycle hun?

Lots of love S x


----------



## Pinktink

Pem - so sorry   but I am going to keep my fingers crossed anyway as it is very early to test....  

mandmtb - hope you are both ok - amber keeps me up to date with you - we often have to have breaks away from ff as when you're sad it feels like it's working for everyone else but you (even though it's not) and it's hard not to feel hard done by. I would love to be able to take a break from work if I'm honest as vefore this cycle delivering other peoples babies and being around pregnant people and babies all the time didnt bother me but since the m/c I cant help feeling a bit sad each time.... gotta stop it or I'll drive myself mad!!  

Love to all xx


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks *Lynn* for the post, and understanding the need for a FF break at times. I know my work can be hard at times whilst TTC, but yours must be so much harder. Unfortunatley there is not much that can help either, as it's not like you can just stop working! I just hope it is bearable and you start to enjoy the job again, and hopefully soon it will be yours and Ambers turn to be going too the midwife  Lots of love to you both, S x


----------



## pem

I can totally understand the need for an FF break, it can get tough and you do feel like everyone else is getting somewhere....same as the 'pregnant women everywhere' syndrome after a BFN or a MC. I find Ff helpful, even as just a distraction from my own thoughts and I sure as hell do not think anyone is selfish if they only come on during treatment....that is what these sites are here for...

Pinktink - I'm sorry you are finding your job hard, it must be really really tough, i know that after my mc i always found the maternity unit really tough, cus i was there becasue i had lost my babas and others were there with their lovely bumps, ******* away outside the doors. It used to drive me nuts....I hope you can find solace soon and that BFP will come your way... 

I know this is a BFN.......i just know it, even if it is early, another BFN this morning on a 10miu test.....there is now way it is going to change, aside from a bloomin miracle and i've never blvd in jesus so BFN it will stay! I want to dive str8 into another round of IVF while i'm in the 'mood', so heated discussions on the way with DP me thinks...I'm getting older and i want to give this year ttc all we have and then i have to look towards getting on with my life...i'll be the oldest student midwife on the block at this rate!

Love to evryone...pem x


----------



## rosypie

i'm sorry to hear you've got a probable BFN (i'll still say a little prayer for you). i know exactly how you feel about wanting to plough ahead, ttc puts everything on hold, and success or failure dictates what the rest of your life is going to be. it's natural to want to get to whatever conclusion as quickly as possible so, whichever way, you can get on with your life. good luck with DP on that.

still crossing things for you here


----------



## katena

Pem - sorry to hear about your BFN tests. I totally understand your wish to plough straight into another cycle. 

Also - about having a break from FF - we had a break in our tx from Sept to March and whilst i kept checkin in on here i wasn't actively posting. I think it was good for my mental health as it hurts to see preggers people so others getting BFP's hurt to - whilst of course i am very happy for them!!

However the break away now makes me feel like a bit of an outsider - that everyone knows each other etc etc and i'm on the outside looking in! 

 to you all!


----------



## Benetton

MandMtb said:


> *Benetton*, welcome to FF  and lots of  for your 2ww. The thteads can get confusing at times. This is the general chit chat and the other active thread at the mo is the 2ww thread - although sometimes they tend to merge a bit - hope that helps.
> 
> Lots of love S x


   Oh Yeah!.. I see that now  i'm defo going doolaly tap  Thanks honey and good luck, really pleased to hear you parents were supportive...


----------



## pem

Hey katena - u r not an outsider!!

I am having a bad comfort eat...just eaten a sandwich, a pie and thena  packet of milky jazzies...oops. Not like me at all......was sooooo yummy though, will be good again soon..promise!


----------



## Pinktink

Hi guys.

Pem, I'm sorry it's looking like a bfn. I didn't know you were going to train as a midwife. Don't worry about being old - I'd say at least 75% of my cohort was over 35.

Katena - you're not an outsider - we were both happy to hear you were cycling again 

We've been really struggling with our next move as we wanted to go for a non egg share cycle but financially we can cycle much sooner if we share. We have decided to give sharing one more go as it basically saves us nearly £5k And then if it doesn't work we are going to take 6 months off have the holiday of a lifetime and then go with our own cycle.

Please let this work


----------



## M2M

Hi lovely ladies 

I don't post much on here but always read. I need to keep up!

Pinktink - Was gutted to hear about your chemical pregnancy.  I had been following your 2WW and really hoping for a happy outcome for you. So sorry. I think your plan sounds like a really good idea, to go for egg share again and then hopefully it'll be third time lucky for you, but if not, you have a bit longer to save up.

Pem - So sorry to hear about your early BFN and I really hope it's just a late developer and that you get your BFP on OTD. 

Benetton - Been following your 2WW too and keeping the    for you to get your BFP. Not long to go now - do you think you'll last until OTD?

Katena - Loads of     for you too and I hope this is your time!

Me and Her - That is soooooooooooooo frustrating, especially when you wanted to go for an unmedicated cycle in the first place!    I bet you're gutted - what a pain.  I hope time flies for you and your next cycle comes very soon.

MandMtb - I can see your dilemma with your parents' offer as I think I would feel the same way. It's very generous of them but you're right, it could put you under undue pressure, so you need to carefully consider it. I think accepting the money as a loan would be a good compromise. 

BaT - How did the monitoring scan go? 

CLP - I bet you can't wait for your next scan!   

As for me, we are just waiting for my "fake AF" to arrive now. I've been put on the pill for the first time in my life, and I've been told to expect a "withdrawal bleed" which is like a period but not the same  however never having experienced this I have no idea. We've been told to phone the clinic on Day 1 of the "period" to start the cycle. It's due in around a week's time as I only have 5 or 6 pills left to take. I have to admit I'm petrified as that means our first IVF cycle is imminent... but at the same time I am petrified that there'll be a delay due to missing paperwork or something! I'm eager to get started but scared as well. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## MandMtb

*M2M*, Hope your AF arrives soon so you can start your IVF cycle  Thanks for your honest views on my dilemma of whether to accept money or not from my parents. We are still thinking about it but seeing the loan idea as a compromise, as this will at least allow us to have another go quicker.

*Pinktink*, It's so hard making decisions isnt it?! DW and I have been changing our minds on our next step back and forth this last couple of weeks but feel settled now with our decision. Your plan sounds well, as I know you are keen to have another cycle again asap. Like you if we get another BFN we have decided to take a good 6 months break and have one H** of a holiday!!! But I am more than happy to sacrifice that for a BFP - and hope you girlies have to too  

*Pem*, Are you already training to be a midwife or do you plan to in the future? More  for your BFN. Like you I just knew it was a BFN last time. Take care of yourself and you have a right to comfort eat for a day or 2 - although DW said that over 2 weeks is enough now for my comfort eating lol!

*Katena*, I do know what you mean about feeling an 'outsider' when you havent posted for a while. But like Pinktink I was pleased to see you back and hear you are cycling again. Hope this cycle goes well for you hun and results in a BFP for you 

Thanks everyone for your posts about my comments and question about needing a FF break. It was nice that others could understand my point of view and not feel I was being selfish.

S x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Evening Ladies,

Pem -      I hope you have tested too early       

Pink - Your plan sounds perfect, sending you lots of            for third time lucky!

Well had our viability scan today and all looks fab! 2 lovely heartbeats seen, both babies are right size for dates: Twin A - HB 156, Twin B - HB 150, both measuring 13mm long!               

OMFG We are going to be parents of 4 under two by Christmas!!!!! LOL  

CLP


----------



## pipgirl

Oh my ACTUAL GOD! 

Well done CLP..youre going to be busy bunnies at your house arent you?
Twin city for you guys!

Itll be lovely for your boys though - if pretty much knackering for you!

Congratulations indeed..

Pip


----------



## Benetton

*CONGRATULATIONS CLP*!!! OMG THAT IS SOOO SCARY but fantastic!! I hope it all goes well for you darling.

*Pem* -How you feeling today honey? I hope you are ok still got my fingers crossed for you sweetie  

*M2M * - Thank you for your positive thoughts, I am going to be watching you too so lots of virtual support coming from me to you too darling  .. Don't be scared you are going to be just fine     

*Pinktink*- good luck with your plan, I have decided that if this doesn't work I am hoping we can have a break too and an all out dream holiday to get over it. keeping my fingers crossed for you all the way 

*Katena*- It's nice to meet you and read your story on-line, I don't post often at all but when I do it seems to be a lot in one period of time then nothing. Hoping I am here to stay from now on. Hoping you get that BFP this time. 

Welcome back *MandMtb*, As I have not been a regular I am still getting to know lots of you and get updated with your stories, wishing you lots of luck too.

Benett x


----------



## snagglepat

*CLP*, that is great news! You must be over the moon.  But yeah, four under twos will be a major handful. Do you have family nearby who can offer you some support?

*Bennett*, I've got my fingers crossed for you. 

Huge  to you Pem. I'm guessing by now that there's been no last minute reprieve? I was feeling really hopeful for you too this time. Take care of you, won't you. And as for the midwife thing, I'm in the same boat. Assuming we do get pregnant this year it'll be at least 5 years before I can start to train as well, but only 2 or so if we don't. Do you know where you want to study? Stafford is top of my list. 

*MandMtb*, I agree, the loan idea sounds like a good middle ground, but a tough decision still. I wish you well with it all.

Sorry not to fit in more personals. I just wanted to pop on to say that I started my period today which gives me a lovely even 14 day luteal phase for last cycle. I really do hope my body is on the ball again now. Last cycle I ovulated on day 11, when we got pregnant with Ember it happened on day 14 and when I was regular before that it was more like day 18-19. So I have no idea at all when it might happen this cycle, but I'm hopeful that it will at some point in the next 3 weeks and we're all set to inseminate when it does. Here we go! 

Best wishes to everyone,

Gina. x


----------



## pem

Hey guys..

no last minute reprieve here i am afraid...AF started the morning of Edie's Birthday......some message in there for us, yet to figure it out. Going with Buddha at the moment and concentrating on the present, the past and the future are for anothertime... 

Gina - glad your cycle is sorting itself out again, yeh for a succesful insem...I am looking to train at Keele...DP is a student nurse there at the mo...finishes in 18 mths..so hopefully if we get pregnant this year (please, please please.....   ) I can look to starting in a few years....if they'll ave me! 

CP - congrats on the fab scan...what a fantastic xmas you will have....
1
will try and do more personals 2mw...Edie is a'calling me and i have a big tidy up to get to after her 2nd bday party yesterday

pem x


----------



## Benetton

Thanks Snagglepat, wishing you loyts and lots of god luck.

Pem really sorry to hear that darling, hope the birthday went well though. Nothing like a great celebration to help ease the disappointment, but I think this year will be your year honey for another one.

Benett x


----------



## Pinktink

Today should have been our scan... So sad today


----------



## Belbs

Amber & Lynn -


----------



## Benetton

Awww Amber & Lynn     

Benett


----------



## Hales :)

Pinktink - Last year was really hard for us, so decided in November to have a long break and go on a blowout holiday, and it really did us the world of good! (would not recommend the Gambia for ff couples btw)


----------



## Benetton

Hales please telll us more, was thinking of places to go and wondered about Gambia....


----------



## pipgirl

Hey B,

We went to the Gambia on honeymoon although we couldnt be 'out' there (no holding hands ect) we went because of the climate because we got married in winter...but the Gambian culture is very anti-gay so not a place to show affection in public ect...

It was very interesting and we got to see a lot of another culture - including a trip to senegal and the slavery forts but got a LOT of attention from men who want to marry English women to get out of Africa...v annoying at times.
Best stragegy for us was to say we were married and husbands on business in Banjul (Capital) and show wedding ring....many were still persistant but i also found best thing was not to engage in the first place...

Is like that in any male dominated culture if youre not with men (Egypt was same) but that shouldnt put you off...just go with a reputable travel company and use guides ...dont go exploring independantly.

Best.

Pip


----------



## katena

For winter sun go to India/Goa!!

I love it...and can be openly 'out' should you choose!

K


----------



## Benetton

Thanks pip & Katena
...Ooh just thought of another thread...... see you there.....?


----------



## Hales :)

Pipgirl - the words out of my mouth! We possibly would go back for a week of sun if we were brassed off in January - the weather is gorgeous, it's like the Caribbean but only 5 hours away and no jet lag! 
By the end of the 2 weeks we were fed up with not being able to have a private conversation without some young gambian man wanted to know where we were from.  
We also said that we both have 'Bossmen' back at home - easier but they still thought we would do well to have a bossman in gambia too! Lots of amazing things to do there, but waaay too much hassle.

Where did you stay pipgirl?


----------



## pipgirl

Hey Hales,

We stayed at Kombo Beach Hotel in Kotu..youre right it was a nice hot getaway in the middle of winter but i dont think id go back, especially as now have got DS..
We did enjoy it and it felt a bit more exotic as a honeymoon destination than say tenerife or gran canaria (which were our other options at that time of year)

The holiday of a lifetime for us was The Riveriera Maya in Mexico ...best of all worlds and so gorgeous..never thought it would be so nice and ive travelled a lot! Would go back there at drop of hat but unless someone kindly leaves us a couple of grand itll be a few years methinks!!


Ha Ha 

Pip


----------



## Hales :)

We stayed at Kairaba Beach hotel in Kololi, which is a bit livelier than Kotu (aka more hassle on the strip lol)

We went to Riviera Maya a few years ago - Stayed at the Occidental Grand Flamenco Xcaret - I think possibly the nicest hotel I've been to! Did manage to put on a stone in two weeks and never lost it - I refuse to go to another AI hol until I've lost weight! lol


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Ladies,

We had our review consultation today (from our failed IVF cycle in March) and I must admit I was a bit thrown by what the consultant recommended and would your views and advise.

Me and DW had decided to have another IVF cycle in July, however the consultant said whilst we can have another go at IVF if we wished to, we should really consider reverting back to IUI. She said the reason for this was because whilst the IVF showed that my eggs could fertilise, only 2 embryos were suitable to transfer (and they were also slow) and I could have had the same chance with IUI therefore IVF was not increasing my chances of success, and it was likely I would have the same/similar response next time, and if so they would not let me have a third IVF cycle using my eggs. 

So this left me feeling totally confused, and me and DW dont know whether to stick with having one more go at IVF with my eggs in July or convert to having 2 to 3 medicated IUI cycles instead? I will be having my AMH retested and the consultant said if it has drastically reduced we should definatley do IUI. We will also be testing DW's at the same time and if her AMH is normal we will have an IVF cycle using her eggs next year, if our IVF or IUI cycles with my eggs fail this year. Any thoughts, advice, suggestions welcomed about what we should do, as we keep swaying back and forth. 

I really feel at times that I am just not meant to be a mummy. 

Sorry for the 'me' post.

Love S x


----------



## welshginge

MandMtb, I'm so sorry - sounds really confusing for you & DP. I've just sat & thought hard about what I would do in your posistion & I would lean toward another IVF, you never know what might happen & maybe also look into a KD to ease financial pressure (if IVF doesn't work). Considering what has happened would it not be worthwhile going for NHS again?? Thinking of you. x


----------



## Me and Her

Hi MandMtb,

I can't offer any useful advice as I don't have much experience but I just wanted to send a   as its sounds like you are having a hard time,

El. xx


----------



## welshbean

Hi there

We are in a similar position - my partner (39) has a very low amh and we have been trying IUI with MFS for two years (we already have two kids via IUI with MFS) to no avail.

They offered us a stimulated IUI or IVF using her eggs - but the caveat over our chances was so big we decided to go with my eggs.

So we saw them yesterday and as I have lost two stone - they did an AMH test (I am 34), if this is ok, then we will go for an IVF cycle using my eggs with her carrying in the Summer.

We just go to the point where our chances of conceiving per cycle were so low it felt pointless.  

If the consultant is recommending IUI then it must be for reason - did they talk about likelihoods under both scenarios?

Welshbean


----------



## welshginge

Hi all. Just need some reassurance. Going to Clinic next tues to find out if I'm allowed to egg share & I'm bricking it. My antral follicle was very good but just so scared about FSH & AMH. My FSH was low when I started tx which was over a year ago. Can it have drastically changed? Can I have an awful AMH despite having a good follicle count? Sorry to be a worrying freak (usually so laid back) but I really want to egg share. Also quite stressed at work at the moment so feel like I'm losing my mind!!!! Words of wisdom please.


----------



## nismat

*MandMtb*, sorry that you had such a discouraging/confusing consultation the other day. On re-reading your post, it seems to me that the issue is more about egg quality than about numbers/response - did the clinic actually say this? In pure numbers terms, you responded fine, where it seemed to go wrong was on egg/embryo quality. I'm not really sure if AMH is related to egg quality, I thought that it was only to do with how well you were likely to respond to the drugs (because it's measuring ovarian reserve). Although I suppose it may be the case that if you have a low ovarian reserve, chances are that those eggs that are left are also likely to be of lower quality? I don't know the answer to that one.
I know that there are lots of women elsewhere on the site who have tried to improve their egg quality through their diet (particularly during the stimming phase), primarily through eating more protein (and I'm sure that there are some relevant supplements). I think that the evidence as to effectiveness of this is anecdotal rather than scientific though - but it would be the kind of thing that it wouldn't hurt to do if you do decide to do IVF.
As to what you should do now, it's a very difficult decision given the advice. Before our last IVF cycle, we were also told that we basically had as good a personal statistical chance (i.e. as low a chance!) of pregnancy through IUI as we did through IVF (because of my low AMH and likely poor response). However, we decided that given our history of a series of IUIs without success, we would prefer to go through the more informative process of IVF, despite it being considerably more expensive. We went in to it expecting a poor response; we knew that we would be pretty lucky to even get to embryo transfer. However, we felt that we just wanted to know where we stood at each stage; egg numbers, maturity/quality, numbers of embryos and their development etc. rather than playing the guessing game of IUI where you don't even know if sperm or egg have met, as you can't be sure of how well-timed the insem was. 
It's slightly different from your scenario, but that was the basis on which we made our decision. However, we're lucky that we already have Toby; there's so much more pressure when you are TTC#1 and things aren't working in your favour.

@* Welshginge* - if you had a good antral follicle count, then I would think it extremely unlikely that you have a low AMH level. Low AMH equates to low ovarian reserve (i.e. how many seed-eggs you've got left in your ovaries - we are born with our full quota, which is then reduced each ovulatory cycle. Obviously not all antral follicles become an actual egg each month in a natural cycle). I've got low AMH, and I had just 4 antral follicles on my last 2 IVF cycles. So if you've got a decent antral follicle count, your ovarian reserve is likely to be just fine, and hopefully you should respond well on an IVF cycle.
Re; your FSH level, if you had a decent (i.e. low) FSH level a year ago, it's unlikely that it will have changed dramatically. However, unlike AMH, the measurement can vary quite a bit from one month to the next, and is also affected by exactly which day of your cycle you have the test done on. The closer to cd2 you can have it the better; by the time you get to cd5, it will definitely be rather higher (although this is probably only really relevant for someone who has higher FSH levels and needs to be at/below a certain FSH level for treatment to proceed). 
Hope that provides some reassurance 

*Welshbean *- hope that your AMH result is good, and that you can go ahead with the partnered IVF in the summer  Sorry to hear that you've been trying to TTC#3 for so long - that must have become really demoralising for you both.


----------



## welshginge

Thanks Nismat - it's so nice to have people 'on hand' who have been through it & are knowledgeable. xx


----------



## welshginge

Hi all, quick update from me. Despite meeting the criteria for egg share, Care are still 'deciding' whether or not I can egg share because I have 1 ovary. Slightly frustrated especially as my antral follicle count was good at 26 (FSH & AMH fine too). I am waiting for them to ring me. Consultant mentioned that they could advise me to fund my first cycle to 'prove' I can produce enough eggs & if it doesn't work I can egg share next time. I almost asked him to lend me the money  .

I am lurking so glad to see everyone is getting on ok.   to all having tx at the mo.


----------



## pem

Phew...some technical talk going on here.......don't we learn a lot about 'stuff' when we are ttc. 

I had a pretty duffer response to IVF compared to others....6 eggs...4 fertilised...2 blasts...= 1 BFP then mc and 1 failed FET. I am hoping he may up the stims this time?? to give us a better chance...i haven't had my AMH done, don't know if i want to know really, will give me something else to worry about.

God, its all such a pain on the  

We had the hysteroscopy on friday and an evil big polyp was found and removed.....prob that has been responsible for the mc and the failed FET...glad it has been evicted and just hoping it is benign, then we can bash on with another IVF cycle ASAP. This is definitely my last chance saloon to be a bio mummy, like tamsin though i know we are lucky to have our Edie..

Here's hoping for lots of spring babies next year.....   

pem x


----------



## welshginge

Hi Pem. My DW thinks I know 'too much' but she's happy to have me translate after an appt! Sorry to hear about your polyp, hopefully it will be fine, just a pain that it was there at all!

Are you paying for your next IVF? I can't see why they wouldn't up the stimms as long as they keep an eye on you. I remember you saying you have to have a single transfer but the good news is you had a BFP last time so you stand a good chance! It's just the waiting that's exhausting isn't it?!

Little Edie is absolutely gorgeous - just hope we can be as lucky as you! xx


----------



## Belbs

Hi All  

Welshginge - Your results sound good so I hope your clinic call back with goods news.   

Pem - It is great they have removed the polyp. Fingers crossed it is benign and you can get going with another round of tx. Good luck.   

Twobumps (Lottie & Maz) - I hope you enjoy your scans.  

I am now 21+5 weeks. We had our anomaly scan last week and everything was looking fine. We didn't find out the sex even though my DW really wants to know! I want a surprise - especially as I am so scared about the birth! 

I hope everybody else is well.

Love, Belbs xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Hi all, just a sneeky post from me (as I am supposed to be on a FF ban shhh) LOL

*Belbs*, glad the scan went well  I can understand you wanting to wait to find out the gender!

*Pem*, hope the polyp was benign and that you can soon have IVF 

*Welshginge*, really hope you can egg share  good news on the test results!

*Welshbean*, how are you and DW after AMH results?

Hello to everyone else... 

Welshginge, Me and Her, Welshbean & Nismat - thanks for your posts about our situation. Well we have been on a bit of a rollercoaster ride the last few weeks. Fisrtly we have been informed that our NHS application was refused because we did not meet the critera, without even telling us what that is?! So we are awaiting them to send us information about this, as I stated I could not find the critera anywhere which is stupid, because how do I know if I can appeal without knowing the critera, which is what we only wanted to know in the first place when we contacted them, then they got our hopes slightly up saying we could make an application arghhhhh! Secondly DW and myself have had AMH tests back with very confusing and surprising results - DW's came back as 9 (low fertility) which is obviously really upsetting for her personally, and us as we had planned to have IVF with her eggs/me carrying if my next treatment didnt work and/or for our second child (if we ever get a first!). And then mine came back higher than it was last year  from 12 (low fertility) to 18 (satisfactory fertility), we though an increase was impossible on this test. We have phoned the clinic and they assure us there has been no error which we initially thought there was, and had the secreatary tell us that going up 5 wasnt that much anyway?! They have agreed to ask the Dr to send us a letter explaining the AMH tests, and how it can fluctuate. However this leaves us even more confused how to proceed as we were not expected this either way, and now also have to balance both of our chances to be a bio mummy. Well that's my news....

S x


----------



## welshginge

Ooo very posh!! 


Thanks for the wishes MandMtb & hoping your next IVF is 'the one'. 


Another update. Care want us to self fund our 1st IVF & if I produce enough eggs (& it doesn't work) I can egg share for number 2. Feel ok about it, quite excited & terrified about it all to be honest. So, we are on the sperm donor list & that should take 2 months, getting some bloods done via NHS if I can, then we should be going for it. DW really wants a taurean (sp?) baby so she's hoping it's the latter end of the summer. I however do not care what starsign it is - I just want one!


Hope everyone else is ok. Keeping my fingers crossed for you Snagglepat! x


----------



## katena

Check out the new style board!!

Welshginge - that sounds promising! Hoping everything goes smoothly and your wait for donor sperm goes quickly!

I'm glad i'm not the only 1 who looks at dates when a baby would be born! Though of course i just want a baby!! I'd prefer he/she not to have thier b'day near Xmas/NY!

The bizarre things we think of eh?!

k


----------



## M2M

I hope you're all okay.   I find it quite hard to keep up with all of these threads but do read - just can never remember enough to do personals once I get around to replying! Will try to keep up a bit better!

As for me, I am due to start down-regging on Tuesday, and that's also the day we'll choose our sperm donor, so it's all very exciting.  

Katena, I've already worked out when a baby from our current cycle would be born and I'm looking forward to meeting him - convinced that if we are successful it's going to be a boy - especially after a psychic then told me that I'll have a baby boy in March 2011! I guess with it being my first cycle I'm feeling quite positive as we've never tried before - not sure how long that feeling will last.   Hopefully it'll see me to the end of the 2WW, anyway!


----------



## Benetton

Hi ladies

Been meaning to jump in and say howdy to you all and send out well wishes, but work is getting to me and I have been absolutely miserable.... which is actually making me more miserable because I want to be happy and enjoy my pregnancy but my work is so intense and the hours so demanding I just end up being a complete grump/emotional mess and knackered.

Snagglepat- wishing you all the best honey

Welshginge- great news on the test results hoping you can egg share sweetheart, keeping my finger crossed for you.

Mandmtb- I am  for you both that this IVF is going to work.

Pem - so sorry to ehar about the polyps honey, hoping that it is benign and that you can just focus on IVF 

Katena- LOL... I did it too, now just waiting for tomorrow to see if LB will be born on 20th Dec or if multiples born in Nov..... Actually once said to DP... If it's a capricorn I am worried we may clash....  the things that come out my mouth sometimes.... 

M2M - Good luck with downreggin, Yes I totally understand what you mean about keeping up and doing personals I actually feel terrible if I dont catch up and send a couple shout out to you all, especially as so many of you have been so wonderful with supporting and keeping up with my drama's


----------



## Benetton

Btw - I ahve given you all more bubles in manmy cases 100 more.... just to wish you all luck with whatever stages you are at now


----------



## leoaimee

@bennet just before lulu was born i said 'she is due to be a gemini which is much better than taurus i dont know how id get on with a taurus' that day my waters broke week 38 and sure enough she is a taurus!! LOL


----------



## jo36

And little Phoebe was supposed to be a Pisces which we were really happy with. DP was relieved she wasn't going to be an Aries as thats what I am (not that I'm hot-headed or argumentative at all!!!!!    ) Turned out she is an Aries after all as she was 10 days late!!!! And it looks as if she _might_ be a red-head too, although only glints of it in the light! DP reckons she'll be pulling her hair out with both of us!! I think its natural to work out your potential childs birth date and star sign. We certainly did!


----------



## pem

i have no idea what star sign Edie is....not really into it...what is she...april 9th....shall have to look it up and see if it fits!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

She is an Aries 

Your element: Fire 

Your ruling planets: Mars 

Symbol: The Ram 

Your stone: Ruby 

Life Pursuit: The thrill of the moment

Vibration: Enthusiastic

Aries Secret Desire: To lead the way for others. 




Description:
Aries are fire signs and those born under this element are regarded in astrology as adventurous, active and outgoing. It won't matter where you go or how remote or unusual it is - from the Outback to the Antarctic - you can be sure that an Aries has been there before you (or at the very least you will meet one along the way!) Aries is a uniquely naive sign. Although they are independent, outgoing and assertive they are also surprisingly trusting, often innocently walking into the lion's den at times. No matter what upheaval, challenge or triumph they confront - an Aries has a wonderful ability to bounce back. Their faith in life and the future remains untouched by hardship. Their gift is that they are always children at heart and the world is always a magical place for them. Many famous sports people are born under this sign. Aries is regarded as the most physical sign and because of its Mar's rulership; it is also one of the most highly charged masculine energy signs in astrology. No wonder women born under Aries are forceful, dynamic and aggressive, and as a result these Aries women frequently find themselves with dilemmas surrounding their romantic relationships. For them, a man has to be a 'real man' to deal with an Aries woman, otherwise she intimidates him. And conversely for the Aries male, a woman has to be a real woman to deal with him, because he is looking for many balancing component traits (his true feminine side) in his partner. She has to run the gamut in his support system, from the Aries man's best friend, true companion, through to his muse, and yet she must never ever answer him back! 

Therefore Aries can be a confusing sign because there is a complex combination of very strong masculine and feminine expressions all combined together. Because of the male energy surrounding it, when a woman is born under Aries, it creates some of the most interesting women in the world, women who are adventurous, independent and have competitive natures. It also tends to make them very forthright. 

But whether male or female, Aries people are 'doers' rather than 'talkers'. They are the impulsive, act first, ask questions or have doubts later, sign of the zodiac. That's why their lives are often filled with many dramas and sometimes even accidents! Their ability to live life close to the edge provides them with a wealth of 'real experience' to call upon. When an Aries person talks about something or somewhere they've usually done it or been there, rather than simply read about it in a book. Being active people Aries can't adapt to any kind of restriction, particularly possessive relationships. They often travel to escape any feelings of being stuck or possessed. Aries people love challenges. In fact, if everything is running smoothly, they are quite capable of going out and doing something (sometimes quite foolish) to rock the boat. Aries love to race in where angels fear to tread. Star Sign Compatibility
How compatible is your star sign with another star sign?

your fully- detailed astrology report no ordinary horoscope can provide.


----------



## pem

thanks JJ...that is surprisingly accurate...Edie is intensely impulsive and physical...how weird.she should have been born six weeks later, it sfunny to think that she may have been a different person if born 6 weeks later...certainly gives me something to think about..

I am a Cancer and it has to be said that it is really true for me...not that i like to admit to some of them sometimes...


----------



## leoaimee

you really cant have the wrong baby!!  i am a bit of a astrology believer, and so for me you cant be born on the wrong date ... or concieved on the wrong date for that matter.

and interestingly people's family charts go back for generations ... its all linked up in the cosmos!!

so having said i wld get on with a gemini better (i am gemini rising and have my moon in gemini) lulu;s sun in taurus is conjunct my natal jupiter ... which means the day i was born, 33 years previously, jupiter was in the exact same position as the sun was when lulu was born.  

amazing!

ax


----------



## pem

never though about it like that...so, she was never meant to be born six weeks later, she was always meant to come on that day.....wish she could have given me some warning...lol


----------



## duff

pem said:


> i have no idea what star sign Edie is....not really into it...what is she...april 9th....shall have to look it up and see if it fits!


PEM! What sort of gay are you? not knowing your star signs indeed.  Honestly, everytime I've told any queer chums my due date they've all said "on the cusp of Taurus and Gemini"!


----------



## TwoBumps

S'ok Pem, I don't know much about it all either!!  

If anyone is up for giving us a 'reading'... I'm a Piscean, Maz is a Taurean & our babies are due on 19th & 23rd September. What do u reckon
Lottie x


----------



## katena

Lottie....
​here's a cut n paste job for you!!​​Your 2 babies maybe virgo (Aug 23rd - Sept 22nd) or Libra (sept 23rd - Oct 22nd) so here they are....​​Libra 
Your element: Air 
Your ruling planets: Venus 
Symbol: The Scales 
Your stone: Opals 
Life Pursuit: To be consistent
Vibration: Unsteady
Libran's Secret Desire: To live an easy, uncomplicated life.

Description:
Every adolescent Libran's fantasy is to find the Prince or Princess of their dreams. As their lives unfold, the experiences, false starts, dramas, broken hearts and disillusionment they encounter seeking this personal Holy Grail, often shapes their futures in the most extra-ordinary manner. Love and love-lost makes a big difference to the Libran although their often happy-go-lucky appearance against all kinds of odds may not reveal this as fact. 
Librans can switch off from the world around then and during these periods much more occurs on the deep innermost levels of the Libran's psyche, than their closest companions imagine. Many Librans after establishing a lifestyle that somehow falls short of their childhood dreams, manage to conjure up a most independent life and keep up an image of being dedicated to a "close relationship". They can escape into obscure role playing - and often this makes them extremely successful business people. When it comes to romance and love, Librans can be difficult to fathom yet in business many Librans discover they can not only be creative, but it provides an opportunity to express the more diverse sides to their personalities. Their charm can win jobs and provides powerful friends. But in both work and play, looking for peace and harmony, Librans often say "yes" when they should be saying "no". 
It is a sad fact about many a Libran's personal or business lives to say - many would have faired far better had they remained alone! But for those Librans who do find their secret dream and meet up with their Prince or Princess, that's another story! You'll find them living in some exotic, distant beautiful place, probably running the local bar or restaurant, designing the beach or ski gear, looking wonderful, sipping cocktails and finding life to be the total paradise they knew it could be. What Librans always have to remember when looking to fulfil their dreams is they should never undermine their own integrity and hold out until their dreams do come true - not simply take whatever is offered.

Virgo 
Your element: Earth 
Your ruling planets: Mercury 
Symbol: The Virgin 
Your stone: Sapphire 
Life Pursuit: To do the right thing
Vibration: Compassionate and caring
Virgo's Secret Desire: To love and be loved in return

Description:
Virgos are often put down badly by many astrologers and written up as being fussy and narrow-minded. But when a Virgo shines, there is practically no sign to match their inner light. An in-tune Virgo is a treat to meet. When a Virgo is confident within themselves they are the most successful, structured and creative of all the signs. 
Many Virgos can be found working in the "service to others" industries, ranging from welfare work, doctors, school-teachers through to practising natural forms of healing like massage, herbal remedies etc. One of the most magical characteristics of the Virgo is no matter how many times life or romance turns sour on them, they still manage to maintain faith in others, refusing to become cynical. There is ingenuity around this sign, a kind-heartedness, which unfortunately is sometimes played upon by others for their advantage. Virgos can often become victims of relationship power-games, where they are mistreated. 
Creative and sensitive, Virgos are delicate people who, like rare and special orchids, require individual treatment to fully blossom into their true unique beauty. Shy, they are happy to allow others to take centre-stage and often generate their time and energy into making those they love happy or successful. 
Virgos are givers and when the chips are down and you need a friend, the one available during those testing times when you need advice or companionship the most, is likely to be a Virgo. Virgos understand human frailties better than most, because they are so deep and reflective themselves. With a Virgo in your life you have someone who understands and cares and any romance or friendship based upon these qualities is certain to be mutually rewarding.

And here's a little on your compatability....

Taurus Compatibility
With so many different characteristics in common with Virgo, the two mesh together very well. Both are practical in day to day life, and Taurus's stubbornness is accepted by the Virgo personality. Capricorn as well displays a lot of the practicality that the Taurus respects.
Leo, on the other hand, is stubborn as well. This can cause a great deal of conflict if there are any disagreements between the two, causing fights to last for a long time.
Taurus does respond quite well to other Taureans. Since they both are homebodies that will cling to each other, and their mutual laziness means that any one's laziness will not upset the other. Pisces, also, has traits that click well with Taurus. Pisces and Taurus are both laid back and caring, allowing them to harmonize well.

Taurus does not get along with the rushed gut attitudes of both Aquarius, Gemini and Aries. All three are always hurrying and looking towards the future, while Taurus likes to take time and appreciate the present. Cancer appreciates this, as they both enjoy calm and simplicity, making the two quite compatible and capable of maintaining a healthy and happy relationship.
Taurus may often find themselves drawn towards Scorpios, but they both have different life outlooks, making the two generally incompatible. Similarly a Sagittarius often shares some of the personality traits that a Taurus respects, but the two are simply too different to be completely compatible.
The key to Taurus compatibility lies in whether or not the other zodiacs can share in an enjoyment of a calm environment. Lacking this, most likely neither individual will be satisfied.

A pinch of salt always needed with these!!!

Karen


----------



## pem

I am a terrible gay.......lol......           I rarely eat houmus......I read Gina Ford......i have no desire to be a social worker and i definitely do not wear sensible shoes..................although i do have lezza hair and a fair collection of L Word DVD's....     

not long to go now Duff...getting excited?

Emma....off to blend some chickpeas....hahahahahaha!


----------



## katena

Pem - i think we should start a 'i'm not a good lezza' group!

Now....what can the criterea be??

1 - Must eat meat!
2 - Avoids 'sensible shoes'
3 - Doesn't know what her carbon footprint is

Anymore anyone?

 

karen


----------



## welshginge

4 - Doesn't like cats
5 - Hasn't slept with all of her friendship group


----------



## pem

5 - Hasn't slept with all of her friendship group


lol


----------



## pem

6. has a pretty fantastic make-up collection
7. Likes listening to Eminem
8. is still 'getting it on' with the other half after 10 years....


----------



## Me and Her

I'm afraid I'm another bad one! I know nothing about horoscopes or humous!! 

Our house is full of pretty floral prints, silly shoes and make up, although we do have two cats!

My friend calls DP and I lesbians in disguise   

El.


----------



## M2M

09. You'd rather drink wine or spirits than beer!

10. The last time you wore a pair of dungarees, you were two.

11. You like wearing an apron and pottering around the kitchen baking cupcakes and cookies!

All of the above apply to me.  The "silly shoes" one applies to DP... not me, I'm a flats girl, but that's mainly because I have awkward feet and can never find shoes to fit!

Oh and dare I admit it...

12. You have never watched Xena!  (though DP has...)


----------



## leoaimee

oh my god im SUCH a lezza!!

i think i just fail on never having watched zena

and i would choose beer over wine everytime!


----------



## Me and Her

mmm.... wine and cup cakes... thats given me an idea ...

Have never watched Xena but I did have dungarees in the mid 90s - however so did my straight school friends so i'm not sure what that was all about!!

xx


----------



## leoaimee

i love dungarees!! 

has anyone seen betty blue when she is painting the house in the beginning of the film!  hot!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

OMG! I must be a "mud-blood". 

Humous is nasty!
I live in crocs!
I have two cats!
I have all of Eminem's Albums (But DW could out camp graham norton with her CD collection!, if she went on mastermind "boy bands" would be her specialist subject,   )
I am actively looking for maternity dungarees!
and I eat meat!
Whats 'Betty blue' ?

Oh and am defiantly a southern comfort kinda girl! 
And I know all my horoscopes!

Mmm, gotta be a 'mud-blood' me thinks!

CLP


----------



## pem

mmmmmmmmm...... Betty Blue.....it was her and Demi Moore who reassured me I was a lesbian.....phew


----------



## katena

Ok...so....pulling this together!!

This is the 'How good of a lesbian are you?'

Answer the questions and rate yourself as follows;
Agree- 0 points
Sometimes - 1 point
Disagree - 2 Points

1 - Eat meat!
2 - Avoids 'sensible shoes'
3 - Don't know what your carbon footprint is
4 - Don't like cats
5 - Hasn't slept with all of your friendship group
6. has a pretty fantastic make-up collection
7. Likes listening to Eminem or anything of that ilk
8. is still 'getting it on' with the other half after 10 years....
9. You'd rather drink wine or spirits than beer!
10. The last time you wore a pair of dungarees, you were two.
11. You like wearing an apron and pottering around the kitchen baking cupcakes and cookies!
12. You have never watched Xena!








13. You dont own any L Word DVDs
14. You avoid 'women only' spaces at pride events
15. Doesn't like Joan Armatrading or Sharlene Spitari!

How did you do?

0-9 - Are you sure you're a lesbian?  
10-19 - Bisexual maybe? or can't make up your mind? or do you just like not conforming?!
20-30 - dear lord - You are a VERY GOOD lesbian!!

LOL....

So my score was 4!!!

(yes - i am doing anything to keep my mind of this 2ww! )

karen


----------



## M2M

I got 5...   

Do I have to hand in my membership card now?


----------



## katena

Yup - hand in the card - rip it up (i've just ripped up mine too!)


----------



## Skybreeze

You ladies are making me giggle!!


----------



## Me and Her

Katena - good distraction technique - hope you are surviving the 2ww.

I got a 5 and DP got a 6! We must try harder!!

Started injections again last night and am so impatient to see if I've overstimmed or not - can't wait til Thurs... I'm never going to manage the 2ww if I ever get there!

El. xx


----------



## welshginge

I got 9 - I'm a far better lezza than I thought!!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I got a 10! 

CLP


----------



## leoaimee

i got 23!!!!  maybe i did the maths wrong!


----------



## lmb15

I got 5 and Laura got 9 - I always told her she was the more 'butch' one!!!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

LMAO    !

CLP


----------



## katena

Glad this is getting a few laughs.....

Aimee - 23 Wow!! You big lesbian you! Now tell me - did you get the lesbian bible cos i think the postman stole mine!!

Gotta say tho its not helping keeping my mind off my 2ww!!

I'm analysing every possible feeling going!!! I feel a bit nauseous, slight twinges in the womby area!!   

karen


----------



## pem

I am a 5....rippin up the card here also....shall be testing DP later..lol

Aimee - Sooperlesbian of the year award on its way to you!


----------



## leoaimee

come on ... there must be another 'proper' lesbian out there!!


----------



## lucky2010

I got 10... Not even close to your score aimee!!


----------



## M2M

Just tested DP and she got 10.


----------



## magsandemma

LOL

Loving it well I got 14, lol, it did make me laugh.

Hope all of you are we, good luck to all on 2ww!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## Battenberry

Good grief, after thinking I'd have a really low score when I added it up I got 16!! Funny! Will have to test DW now... Love it. Congrats Aimee on being the clear winner so far! X


----------



## TwoBumps

I think we're joining Aimee...
I got 20 & Maz got 18!!!!  
I wonder if that's what my boss meant when she said '_her daughter said_' that she hoped we wouldn't be 'the sort of lesbian parents who embarrass their kids by making it really obvious that they're lesbians'. Cheeky f#%¥ing cow! I said 'We'll be the sort of parents who make sure our kids are proud of who they are & happy to be who they want to be!'
I'm sure it wasn't her daughter who said it anyway (she's 15), I think it was from herself really. It's the same boss who I'm having the problems with about my maternity leave, so no suprises there I guess!!
(Katena - thanks for the star sign info, very interesting! My sister is Libran & fits the description u gave exactly! I wonder if we'll have Virgos or Librans??)


----------



## Benetton

Twobumps - What a total B***h your boss sounds.. OMG!!   

I scored 14 LOL... will get DP to do it later see what she has but to be honest I know all her answers anyway LOL

B x


----------



## Benetton

OK Really not a good idea to be watching the 'Foetus snatcher' documentary arrghhhh!.....


----------



## pem

ok...so DP says i wear sensible shoes and am very aware of my carbon footprint...which bumps me up to an 8.......was watching the L word last night, seris 1, gaydar episode and it made me think of this....using their methods, i am a pretty obvious lesbian!  


Benetton - stop watching those horrible progs...eergh

well, we will be downregging in a week...all is well in my uterus, had a good look at the piccys of my polyp..lovely...so IVF no 2 here we come....please please please let this work...

mags - that piccy of lou is fantastic...  

pem x


----------



## welshginge

Pem - I love that episode. I did the same 'L Word test' on someone at work & yep - she's a lezza, the sensible shoes & her walk gave her away! haha.


----------



## pem

we are having a series 1-5 fest in anticipation of series 6 dropping through the door fairly soonish....

Is anyone here a 'Jenny' fan......i really really don't like her, she makes my skin crawl...So...who is your favourite L word ladeeeee....i'm a little torn between Bette and alice's army bird (can't remember her name...)  and Marina....bad bad lady!

ah...the lezza walk, i have always had it, as a little girl/teenager .....my mum used to give me stick for it, at least she now has an explanation for it...lol


----------



## welshginge

Tasha - (army) is soooooooooo hot!! DW has always like Tina (not enough attitude for me).

NOT a Jenny fan - so annoying!! Season 6 is gooooood!! We were gutted when we'd watched them all. May have an L Word fest soon too!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

If sensible shoes, short hair, no make up and a good solid stride make you a lezza, then that makes my mum one! LOL    (She is straight by the way) 

Her walk is more 'manly' that mine or DW!   

CLP


----------



## M2M

Just a quickie to say our down-regulation appointment went well and we start d/r tonight! Eeeeeep! So scared and excited all at the same time!   The mock ET did NOT go well and I'm going to have to be sedated for ET, as it was just too painful, though I was expecting that and the clinic nurse was fine about it. We also chose a donor - what a momentous occasion!  We're actually thrilled with our choice despite having only four active donors to choose from. He sounds like a great match.

Will be back later but need to get back to work now! Hope you ladies are okay!


----------



## pem

CLP - so is my neice ...lol....although she  may be i have no idea!

m2m - how excitin...hope it all goes well...we will be precisely a wk behind you guys!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Ok I just scored my Mum and her score would be 12! Higher than mine LOL!      

CLP


----------



## pem

Is she hiding something from you CLP.......


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

She has been single since I was three (says she prefers it that way) and did comment while we were TTC that she wished she had been able to get sperm from a clinic when she was trying for me! So who knows!? I have asked but she denies it, and says its easier to be single with my Nan (her mum), sticking her nose in! She has also refered to my dad as an unwitting donor?!   

She did have a boyfriend until I was three! Oh and she was relieved that she didn't have to have a son-in-law, said it was much better to have two daugthers! (I'm an only child, DW being daugther number two   )

CLP   

PS- DW has said Mum is in the closet many a time!!


----------



## Steph29

i got 9 didnt think it would be that high!! i will get dp to do it when she gets in im sure she will have a much higher score than me.

Emax


----------



## Jode

I got a grand total of 9 although 2 points for Xena are my ex's fault as she had the ENTIRE DVD collection, including a Xena doll , fridge magnets and posters  !! lol  
x


----------



## Steph29

DP has just completed and got 15 i knew she would even though she added some extra points for saying the make up collection she uses on a daily basis was mine so think she cheated a bit.

Emax


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

DW got a 12! Same as my Mum, weird!

CLP


----------



## snagglepat

I don't know, I go away for a couple of days and I missed out on all this fun! I got a 14, which as a card carrying bisexual I'm very happy with.  As for the results of family members, half my family is queer anyway so I don't think there's much point testing. My sister has been with her boyfriend for nearly two years now and she still finds it really weird to be 'socially acceptable' after only having relationships with women since her teens. Her boyfriend uses more moisturiser/hair products than she does though, so maybe there's not much difference. Perhaps I should score him...  

M2M, really pleased to hear your appointment went well, and it's great news that you're so happy with your donor choice. Good luck with it all!

Katena, how are you doing today? I seem to have survived this 2ww pretty well. I had my morning wee this morning without the thought of testing early even crossing my mind and it's two weeks tomorrow since we inseminated. I don't know if I even ovulated though, and if I did it wasn't until Sun/Mon so we'll just hold off testing as long as we can. Maybe we'll wait till Sunday when we have no plans so can chill at home whatever the result.  

Oh, and I forgot to mention we were back at the clinic on Monday for a follow up. We've agreed to stay as we are for another three months so I can lose some more weight (he said I only had to lose another stone to enter 'treatable' territory which is less than I thought) and hope that the metformin will actually start working properly. At the next appointment they'll start giving me the follicular tracking scans which will at least help me pinpoint when ovulation actually happens and we'll have the clomid conversation. He did say my chances of conceiving multiples on it was very high due to the PCOS and frankly that terrifies us. We're certainly not ready to consider that yet, but we shall see how we feel later in the year.

Gina. x


----------



## katena

Hiya

Gina - it seems like youve been coping marvellously with this 2ww!!! Well done you!! When are you going to do a HPT?

I'm not coping very well! I know its my last IUI - but possibly could go for IVF - not sure yet tho! Ive been feeling really angry today and thats usually a sign of PMT for me - so its making me even more emotional!

I just want it to work!

k


----------



## welshginge

Katena - I felt the same way with my last IUI! It may have worked this time, you don't have your answer yet! Do you have a plan of where to go next?


----------



## M2M

Helllllloooooooo everyone  hope you're all okay!

*welshginge* - When is it that your IVF is starting?
*katena* - Good luck with this cycle    and I really hope it's 5th time lucky for you. When would your AF usually be due?
*Gina* - I agree, you're doing really well with your 2WW. I am keeping up the    that it has worked for you and that you just missed the signs of ovulation!

*CLP* - How is the first trimester treating you? Have you had your 12-week scan yet? I'm finding it hard to keep up!  Your mum sounds like my mum - she's been single since I was 3 as well!
*Pem* - That's great that you'll be having your TX at roughly the same time - lots of    for us both! Are you having FET again or a fresh cycle this time?

*Benett* - Hope you've had a sick-free day today.  The first trimester will be over before you know it and hopefully the sickness will pass soon as well.  
Everyone else...  I will try to keep up!

Did my first d/r injection last night all by myself. I thought DP would have to do it for me as I was soooooo nervous... but I managed it and was so pleased with myself. Just waiting for the side effects to start now!


----------



## welshginge

M2M - all systems go eh?!! Good luck with it all - amazing you did your own jab, well done!! My IVF wont be starting for a couple of months yet, they have to match us with a sperm donor then I suppose we'll be going?! I must admit I'm getting impatient now - wanted some cycle buddies but seems everyone's starting soon! Good luck all!!


----------



## M2M

welshginge, I bet there'll be some more when your turn rolls around.   When I first started looking on here for people starting in May there was hardly anyone... that was February time I think. Now there are absolutely loads of us in May Marshmallows and June Jellybeans and I can't keep up!   

All very exciting - so you're using a different donor for the IVF than for the IUI?


----------



## welshginge

Different donor, different clinic. I needed a new start & very pleased I did. The new clinic has good stats & the consultant is very nice. The previous clinic is on DW's bus route to work so she had to see it everyday, she dubbed it 'The Beacon Of Disappointment' haha. She feels so much better we've changed too.


----------



## Pinktink

Hi guys   

How is everyone. It has been a while since we wrote on here as to be honest coming to terms with the chemical pregnancy was really hard for us.    We feel like we are turning a corner now and are looking to our next cycle. 

We are considering changing clinics from the LWC as we feel that maybe we need a fresh start and also we are starting to get a bit peeved with the LWC - they are really crap at getting back to you, when we started all of this we felt like they were really attentive to us but we're wondering if that was a 'for new customers only' thing as we feel more like an inconvenience at the moment. We love our doctor there but the other staff   

Anyway - has anyone changed clinics before (welshginge just seen your reply lol) how did you find it? was it easy to transfer your notes etc. 

we had a lot of trouble deciding whether to egg share again but we think we will once more...

I have been away too long to write all personals lol but 

CLP - glad your pregnancy is going well.... 

PEM - good luck for when you guys start again

Katena - fingers crossed for you and everyone else on the 2ww. 

love to all
Lynn xx


----------



## Carol2

I moved from LWC to Lister after one Ivf after an appalling experience with the spermbank. I'm
very glad to have done so and have had great treatment with lovely staff so far. I was able to get photocopies of my notes for free from LWC as they appreciated my need to leave them but normally there is a charge-not sure how much. I think you may also be able to get a summary for free. 

It does seem a real upheaval to move initially but its worth it. The Lister are used to people moving from other clinics. They are quite expensive compared with other clinics but have great results. As you are egg sharing that will obviously cut the price down too.


----------



## welshginge

Hey Lynn & Amber I was thinking about you guys when I was walking my dogs earlier. Glad to hear you are over the worst & I'm sure your next tx will be 'the one'!!

It was very easy to change (now with Care Notts) - I'd heard about them so checked out their website & Hfea for stats & rang them for an initial consultation. I had to pay for copies of my notes from the other clinic (£25) but so far it's moved quickly. The only thing we are waiting for now is donor sperm. Of course we had to spend more money but to be honest we had to move anyway as the other clinic's IVF was considerably more expensive & didn't even have the same success rates as Care.

I can't wait to start but also nervous - fear of the unknown!!


----------



## M2M

That's brilliant then - sounds like a fresh start is just what you two need. 

Urg, has anyone seen this article in the Pink News? It mentions IVF for lesbians and it's just got me really worried now...

http://www.pinknews.co.uk/2010/05/12/analysis-how-pro-gay-is-the-new-home-secretary-and-minister-for-equality-theresa-may/

  

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

ladies,

I had actually written a long post with personal and lost it!   

Anyway we had our 12wk scan & nuchal today, all looks normal and both babies are good sizes    Twin 1 was sucking his/her thumb     and Twin 2 was having a little 'rave' and caused the doctor doing the scan all sorts of problems trying to get the measurements!    

Got to wait for blood results in about 7-10 days to confirm risk factors! 

Will attempt to attach a pic!   

CLP


----------



## TwoBumps

Welcome back Pinktink! We moved clinics from MFS and just had to pay £15 for our file to be copied. It was alot cheaper than having to repeat all the initial tests!!

CLP - great news on your scan, lovely pic too. I've got to ask tho, how does it feel physically to be carrying 2 babies? I feel stretched to bursting already, and that's at 21 weeks with only 1 baby! Hats off to you!
X


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Twobumps- It feels very uncomfortable later on (as I recall) but amazing, try to work out which bit of who is prodding where is quite amusing!!    I have a very definate Bump already! Was actually asked today by a shop assistant how long I had left?? When I said I was only twelve weeks, she looked shocked and said but I'm thirteen weeks and looked down at her tummy! I had to say "with twins" and she looked relieved & smiled!   

I will try and do a bump pic for you too see!   

CLP


----------



## rosypie

we changed from lwc to care notts and lwc didn't charge anything to send us a photocopy of our notes. i was strange to read through them all actually (and that's when i found out i'd tested +ve for strepp B).

i'm glad you feel you're turning a corner. chemical pregnancies are so cruel, you make so many plans in that short space of time. we only had a couple of weeks thinking we were pregnant but it took months to feel ok about it. i still sometimes think about how old our baby would be now but it has got easier. looking forward to your next ttc move is fantastic.


----------



## welshginge

Rosypie - how did you find Care Notts? I'm having my EC & ET there but all other appts at the satellite clinic in Leics. 

M2M - wouldn't worry too much about Theresa May, I'm sure they can't revoke existing laws just not make an more that benefit us. If they do, we'll all go down to Number 10 & kick up & protest! I'll bring a picnic.

CLP - wow, the babies look amazing. Hope you have an uneventful pregnancy!

Twobumps - Hope you 2 are doing well, halfway through already!!!


----------



## Jode

Hi Welshginge

I'm at Care Notts and so far have found them fantastic , all of the staff - nurses , doctors and admin staff are lovely. I don't start down reg for another 4 weeks but so far the care and communication has been fab 

Good luck , when do you start ? 

Jody


----------



## welshginge

Hi Jodylala - I start when they match us with a sperm donor, approx 2 months they said. We have to pay for our first go despite me meeting the criteria for egg share - I only have 1 ovary so they want to check I can produce the numbers first.

When I do start I will probably have loads of q's so if you don't mind - I may need to pick your brains! Good luck to you! xx


----------



## M2M

LOL welshginge, okay, I'll hold you to that and look forward to the picnic.   Though hopefully she will be kept in check by the Lib Dems and we won't need to go down there!

CLP and TwoBumps, bet you're all really excited... can't wait to be in your shoes!   The scan pics you've been posting are all lovely.

How is everyone else doing? Noticed there are a few from the LGBT boards on the May/June cycle buddies thread, so a few of us going through TX at the moment and a few on the 2WW! Eeeep!     Good luck everyone.

I am 6 days into D/R at the moment and haven't noticed any major side effects, except I am hungry all the time, am having night sweats and have a bit of a headache, but nothing huge and I can't say I would have thought any of those things out of the ordinary had I not been D/R, as I've had a virus so the night sweats could be attributed to that, and the headaches are so mild I'm not really noticing them much. I am just hoping I stay side effect free for another week as I have my driving test on Monday.     
Waiting for AF at the moment - come on   !!! I need to get her out of the way before my scan next Wednesday.


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies,

Thought I would pop on to say 

Have been sneaking a peek at some of the threads recently so thought would try a few personals. Sorry if I miss anyone out.

*Pinktink* - good to see you back on the boards  I hope the clinic change works out well for you and your get your BFP on your next cycle!

*Twobumps* - your scan pics are so lovely - 2 girlies, how wonderful! Can I ask what clinic did you change from MFS? We are considering changing clinic's next year if our remaining treatments this year are unsuccesful. Pleased to hear it's only £15.00 for a copy of my notes. We were thinking of going to Care Manchester, anyone else been with them?
*M2M *- Pleased to hear you are cycling at the moment, lots of  for you.

*Welshginge* - Hope the wait isnt too long for donor sperm, so you can start IVF soon. Glad the clinic change has helped you feel like it is a fresh start! 
*Pem* - wishing you luck for your next treatment 

*Jodylala* - good luck with down reg when you start in 4 weeks.

*CLP* - glad the scan went well and your saw twin 1 & 2  
*Katana *- you seem to be hanging in their on the 2ww well hun, lots of  for you.

*Frency* - hope your holding up okay after your BFN 

*Belbs* - hope the pregnancy is going well 

*Battenberry* - how is that beautiful LO of yours doing? 

*Aimee* - I can't believe LO is one years old! Glad she and her mummies had a lovely birthday.

*Gina* - good luck with the weight loss - you can do it! Hope the tracking scans prove useful.
*BaT* - hope your 2ww is going well, lots of 

AFM, We didnt get much further information about AMH results, just told it can fluctuate  - I guess it was good news for me but I am still a bit sceptic and DW is still feeling low about her low AMH but we are getting there with each other's support. Anyways we have decided to revert back to having medicated IUI. We are going to have 3 cycles this year starting in July, if that fails we would look at probably changing clinic in the New Year and me having another go at IVF... and then who knows, but let's hope we don't have to get that far down the track and that 2010 is the year for us  . I was doing well on the weight loss, lost 9lb in 4 weeks, however then in one week I put 2lb back on and fell off the wagon this last weekend, so trying to get back on it!

S x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone.

Hi s, good to see you back on here too.... We always end up back as there is nobody who really understands the unique situation for f/f couples accessing fertility treatment and even whennot posting we always lurk around to see what's happening. 

Hope all the lgbt pregnancies are running smoothly.... 

Good luck to all those having or starting treatment. We will be joining you shortly all being well. 

Well we think we have come to a decision to stay with the LWC for one more roll of the egg sharing dice and then rethink our options. We're still not entirely happy with them and have an appt with dr 


venkat on we'd to discuss a few things but have basically decided to stay for a little bit of better the devil you know plus a few other concerns. If this doesn't work out we have a plan b which may be continued at a different clinic - I guess we'll have to see how things go this time, maybe they'll redeem themselves lol.


----------



## Pinktink

Lol sorry for the big gap and no ending to my post - iPhone and ff not always compatible 
  

Love to all

Lynn
xxx


----------



## welshginge

My nephew is on his way, bro's gf in labour .... trying really hard to be excited. I'm such a **** aunty & he's not even here yet. Worried I can't be positive til I get my BFP - what if that doesn't happen? sorry for the whinge. x


----------



## welshginge

My nephew is here & all my negativity has melted away. I feel so happy. xx


----------



## MandMtb

Congratulations WG, I became an aunt today too, to my neice! x


----------



## welshginge

Yey for aunties!!!!!


----------



## Battenberry

Congratulations welshginge and MandMtb on becoming Aunties. Fab news, and you will be well practiced when your own LO's come along too!
Love B x


----------



## leoaimee

being an aunty really does rock!! love my nephews!!


----------



## M2M

Awww congratulations to *welshginge* and *MandMtb* (and your respective siblings/in-laws!) on the new additions to your families! How sweet! I doubt I'll ever be an auntie (my sister just doesn't seem interested!) but she wants to be an auntie, so I'd better get cracking on. 

I hope everyone else is well! 

I'm great as I've just had my baseline scan today which shows I've down-regulated, and can start stimms this evening! It's all moving quickly now.  The scan showed I had good-looking ovaries too, which is a relief to me, as I was worried I had none.  I'm back in for a follicle scan and count on Monday morning.
Good luck to everyone else going through TX at the moment.


----------



## welshginge

Update: We have picked our donor (a month early!!) & we have our councilling (sp?) session on the 10th June. We are then ready to go - getting nervous now.

In other news my little nephew is gorgeous & I'm meeting him next weekend, can't wait.


----------



## M2M

*welshginge* - That is fab news! Great news about your donor and how lovely that you'll be meeting your nephew soon too. 

I had my first follicle scan yesterday which showed my follicles are growing, but not too much, and my womb lining has thickened, so that's good news. However I am feeling very negative today and keep thinking "There's no way this can work" so need to try to get myself out of this mood.


----------



## welshginge

M2M - it's only your 1st scan, your follicles will catch up. If I'm feeling down I read the BFP announcements, always cheers me right up! If not I read the IVF diaries - but only the one's that got a bfp. If none of them apply to you then bake. I've posted a recipe for peanut butter cookies on my blog - enjoy!!


----------



## pem

Hey M2M, them follies will get there, they were having a bank holiday 'chill' and will get right back to it ASAP.....    

Welsh - fab news on the donor and the progression in your tx......nephews are great, we helped to bring ours up with sil, he is 7 now and we love him so much!

well, i am due in for DR scan on thurs so should be starting stimms fri, all being well....really hoping this works out, trying to be as nonchalant as possible this time round and so far i am relaxed and happy about it all, going to book in for some acupuncture hopefully!

pem x


----------



## M2M

I'm not worried about my follicles as they are showing the right amount of progress (I was mainly worried they would be overstimulated which thankfully, they weren't!) but I am feeling generally negative about the entire process.  Just keep thinking about when I have to do that pregnancy test (if I even get to that stage - see what I mean about the negativity  ) and how I'll cope if it doesn't work. I guess with it being my first cycle I don't hold out much hope for being lucky the first time!

*welshginge* -  Love your tip about baking. I would if I were at home but I'm stuck in the office with no work to do, which probably isn't helping much. I'm just trying to pass the time Googling success rates and all sorts, and generally making myself more negative. 

*pem* - That's great that your scan is coming up this week.  I had mine last Wednesday so we're about a week apart.  Good luck for the scan!


----------



## Jode

Hi 


welshginge - congratulation son choosing your      i'm still waiting on mine I hope they haven't forgotton about me   , good luck with the counselling on the 10th .


M2M -      sounds like your having a bit of a down day , even though its your first go does not mean you have any less chance of it working than anyone else , who knows you may be one of the many first time lucky ones !! 


Pem- good luck with the scan this week hope your ready to start stimms 


AFM - nothing much happening this end, just waiting till the 12th so I can get started   .  I decided to go to pride in Brum for a couple of hours on sunday ugh what a meat market ! Maybe I noticed how rough it all seemed because I wasn't drinking but I was glad to be able to make a swift exit. It was nice seeing some old mates but it has left me wondering where on earth am I going to find a new gf  IF and WHEN I start looking cos the gay scene in brum is dire ( plus they've all had each other ) I can't rely on introduction either cos most of my mates are sceney people - not at all what I want.


Jody


----------



## snagglepat

*Welshginge*, peanut butter cookies. Mmmmm. 

*M2M*, I know that if you're having a down day then no amount of positivity with definitely lift you out of it but this cycle I was absolutely convinced it couldn't have worked - and look at us now. It was great actually, so much less stressful because I wasn't analysing every little twinge and symptom and was already planning ahead. You never know, a solid dose of lack of belief might work in your favour. 

*Pem*, exciting times. Hope all goes well at your scan. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you again this time.

*Jody*, I'm so with you on Brum pride. I haven't been for several years no and have no desire to again. I used to be quite active on the scene in the various places I've lived but never had a serious relationship grow from anyone I met when out. I was introduced to Rae by a friend I made at a local African drumming group - no scene in sight! Keep doing the things you're interested in whether they're to do with the scene or not and your perfect partner will materialise right when you stop looking. 

All well here. Permanently knackered, intermittently nauseous, and despite being down a pound I've already grown out of all but my baggiest jeans thanks to an extremely early bump. I've read online that it's common to get a bump much quicker second time round as your tummy muscles are already shot to pieces but six weeks seems daft. Not sure how I'm going to hide it from family for another six weeks if I'm already breaking out the maternity clothes... Oh well. It all bodes well. 

Love to all,

Gina x


----------



## pem

Gina - I have had to just pop on and tell you how utterly utterly thrilled i am for you, i know i have already said it but to hear you all sick and knackered and growing out of clothes just makes my heart sing out loud...woohooo

M2M - hope you're feeling better, these IVF drugs can have a terrible effect on you...hope you are feeling better...i am absolutely not thinking about it at all, keeping myself busy and planning ahead for different things...trying to do the 'que sara sara'....this will probably all stop very soon...loads of    to you!

Jody - I met donna when we were both but young girls taking part in The Princes Trust volunteers programme....11 years ago...I'm with gina, keep doing what you do and you will meet someone, the scene is a nightmare, I've never been into it, Donna has, i absolutely hate pubs/clubs and the fact that everyone has 'had' everybody else....yeurgh...  

Well, better go tidy my offfice...........  

pem x


----------



## Hales :)

Jody, I'll second that about Pride - We haven't gone in a couple of years now, as it is indeed very rough up there! You are bound to find someone that you like doing stuff that you enjoy doing, at least then you'll actually have something in common, rather than meeting someone in the fox that the only 2 things you have in common are a) location, b) sexuality!

Hope everyone is ok! x


----------



## Jode

Hi everyone


Thanks for the advice about meeting someone new. You are all right I'm not going to change who I am or what I want and know that when I'm not looking someone will pop along . I'm probably a bit down as my ex has moved on already ( well after 4 weeks to be exact) it just makes me feel that the last 7 years meant nothing, but I'm not dwelling maybe I had a lucky escape !


M2M and Pem - I hope the stims are going well for you both


Hales - I'm sorry to see your last cycle had to be abandoned , August will be here before you know it 


Gina - I bet having a bump already makes it seem realer even quicker, have you had a scan yet ( could there be 2?? )




My brother phoned me yesterday to tell me that my sister in law who is pregnant with twins has found out they are having a boy and a girl    I'm so excited, I've already got one niece so here's to another niece and little nephew !!


Hope everyone has a good weekend 


Jody


----------



## M2M

Good afternoon ladies (and gents, if there are any still around!) 

*Jodylala* - Any news on choosing a  donor yet? Hmmmm, Pride sounds like a bit of a nightmare! I have to say I have been to one Pride a few years back and didn't particularly enjoy it, but we might be going to the London one this year (depending on the outcome of treatment and how we're feeling) with some friends. Hopefully it'll be better!  I've never been "sceney" either and actually met my DP on the internet back in 2001! Maybe you'll find someone on FF!  Lovely news about your niece and nephew being on the way.

*Gina* - I hope you and your lovely little bump are doing well! When do you have your first scan? You can't be far off now, unless you've had it already, of course!  Hmmm and maybe the lack of belief will do me good, though I'm surprisingly positive today... wonder how long it'll last!

*Pem* - How is your D/R going? I expect you're on stimms now as well? Hope you're not suffering from any nasty side-effects!  Not long to go for you now, exciting times ahead! 

*hales8181* - Hope you and your DP are doing well.  
Everyone else, I hope you're all doing fab! 

Well, after down-regulating for 3 and a half weeks, and stimming for 10 days on the lowest possible dose, I am ready for egg collection!  So my worries about not responding to the stimms were entirely unfounded, in fact quite the opposite, and I am now at high risk of OHSS... delightful.  So to reduce the risk, they are going in for egg collection on Monday morning.  I didn't expect it to come around so soon! I have 25 follicles but they only want to go into the largest, and there are 6 or 7 of those, so I'm likely to get about 6 or 7 eggs. Fingers crossed I don't end up with OHSS.   

They've said that providing we achieve fertilisation and some good quality embryos, they will take them to blastocyst stage, which would mean ET is next Saturday (12th) a week today! If the embryos are small in number or low in quality, then ET would be Thursday, but of course I'm hoping for Saturday.

Can't believe it's all happening! I have to do my trigger shot of Pregnyl tonight and commence the lovely Utrogestan pessaries, inserting six per night.  The things we have to do, eh?!!


----------



## Me and Her

Hi to all - hope you are all getting some sunshine!

M2M -Glad to hear all is going to plan so far - you must both be all excited   

Jodylala - All the best for your treatment and for meeting someone new. I met my other half when we were studying for our MAs. We became friends as we walked the same way to lectures and I thought she was straight for the first few months!! We've never been to pride but it sounds like we haven't missed much! 

Hales8181 - sorry you had to abandon your cycle   

Pem - hope things are going well for you

Gina - hope you are well and not suffering with too much nausea.

Welshginge - congrats on picking your donor.

Pinktink - how are things with you?

afm - I keep swinging from acceptance that we just have to wait a bit, our turn will come to dispair that it will never happen and complete miserableness!    (Joy for my poor OH!) At the moment I'm finding it hard to be interested in work and end up doing very little, can't be bothered with cooking or housework either! I just want to curl up with a book and escape all the time. 
It doesn't help that the girl I share an office with has just announced that she's 8 weeks pregnant and although I'm happy for her as she is lovely, I could really do without a bump in my face for the next 7 months!

Sorry winge over with - back to lying on the sofa infront of ITV eating cake!

El. xx


----------



## KatyandLiz

Hi everyone! We're new to ff. Not sure what we're doing really so apologies if this isn't how you're supposed to post! We're a couple, I'm katy 25 and my partner liz is 37. I've got pcos and liz has got endometriosis stage4+.
I've just been referred to the assisted conception unit in Sheffield for an hsg to check my tubes. Hopefully if they're not damaged then we can go to sperm donor I guess but we need to know more about the process. Lots of you have had extensive treatment and bfn and m/cs and we've not even had an appointment yet!
I'm so glad there's a site like this to share stories and give support to each other. 
Are we being naiive thinking it will be that easy? Xx


----------



## b&amp;l

Haven't posted on here in what feels like ages as been sticking to the yorkshire boards so figured I better or rather should update you all

We saw consultant again at the end of last month thus far all tests on me seem good n no problems, consutlant said we can self refer for councelling n gave us a number to ring, made another appointment for july 8th as silly gps never sent on my day 1-3 bloods so need redoing.

Aside from that overall we've been ok accepting that I'm offically "severely sight impaired" aka partially sighted due to complications and the saeverity of my keratoconus but getting through it together.

Feel a lil "odd" posting as we fit the B and T of the alphabet soup aka lgbt but there you go.

Will post again soon

Good luck to all going thru tx at the moment
Lea x


----------



## welshginge

Hey all! 

Hales - Aug isn't that far away now!

Jodylala - Have you rang Care re sperm? You should as you're starting soon - how exciting!

M2M - EC!!!!! Everything crossed for you!

Me and Her - Hope your ok!

Katy&Liz - Welcome!!! It may be easy for you - you don't know til you try!

B&L - You are always welcome, we need more 'b' & 't's- hope the HSG is fine for you. Mine wasn't as bad as I thought.

We're at Care on thurs for councelling. Me & DW had a good chat about tx this morning (round the park with our doggies) so we are looking forward to getting started ... again.

Anyone heard from Pinktink recently? Hope they're ok. xx


----------



## Jode

M2M - good luck with egg collection in the morning

Jody


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Lea,

Just wanted to say a hello from another 'B' here.  I hope that you get to grips with your sight issues without too much difficulty as well. It sounds tough, but like you say, I'm sure that together you'll come out the other side proud and sorted. Good luck with the TTC too.

Gina. x


----------



## M2M

No time/energy for personals at the moment but just wanted to pop on quickly to report that EC went well this morning, and we got *14* eggs... really pleased considering they went in quite early and said this morning they may only be able to get 4 or 5, and any more would be a bonus. So that's great.  
Now we just have the wait for news of fertilisation. I really hope there are plenty of mature eggs in that little crop.


----------



## lucky2010

a fab number of eggs m2m, great news... good luck for fertilisation.


Rach x


----------



## snagglepat

M2M, That's fab news about your EC. I'll keep my fingers crossed for excellent fertilisation for you. Wouldn't it be lovely to have a nice little batch of frosties too.  

Good luck!

Katie and Liz, you don't need to expect the journey to be a long and hard one. There are plenty of folk on here who have conceived on their first or second attempt. Equally there are those of us who took years, so I suppose it's worth preparing yourself for that just in case. That way an easy ride will be a lovely surprise.  Good luck to you too!

Gina.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

snagglepat said:


> Katie and Liz, you don't need to expect the journey to be a long and hard one. There are plenty of folk on here who have conceived on their first or second attempt. Equally there are those of us who took years, so I suppose it's worth preparing yourself for that just in case. That way an easy ride will be a lovely surprise.  Good luck to you too!


It's funny you should say that Gina, the first time around we were really naive, thought we would be pregnant after a few IUIs and ended up having 5 IUIs, 2 ICSIs and 2 MC to eventually came home with the boys after 5 years of treatment!  

So to TTC number 3, we prepared ourselves for a long winding journey, expecting it to take at least a few years, if we were lucky enough to fall PG again and knowing we could only afford to use our frosties and once they were gone the journey would be over! And BAM first FET BFP   and here I am 16wks with a second set of twins! Life is truely strange and unpredictable!   

CLP


----------



## snagglepat

CLP, I know! Same here. It took us 18 cycles over 3.5 years for our first so we prepared ourselves for a long, hard, and ultimately possibly unsuccessful TTC journey for a sibling - then caught on our second attempt! I definitely think it's easier this way round though. I really feel for Rach and DP (and others like them) who got pregnant really easily first time round but are finding it much harder this time. Much better the happy surprise than the unexpectedly difficult road.

Wow, you're almost half way there! That has gone fast! 

Gina. x


----------



## lucky2010

yes, quite the opposite for us... 1st time lucky ttc first time round and now we're 12 inseminations (over six cycles) and 12 months later with eyes much more widely open to the unpredictable reality that is trying to conceive. We shed a tear or two last night about the possibility that I may NEVER be able to get pregnant again (I know we're a bit premature in thinking that) which really doesn't bear thinking about.  


sigh


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Rach-    

Gina- I know it nuts the pregnany is just flying by this time! Maybe because I'm busier with two little monkies!! LOL   

M2M- Congrats on your fantastic EC 14 eggies is great! You are bound to get some lovely      !!

CLP


----------



## Jode

Hi


M2M - congratulation on your 14 eggs well done - hopefully they will be getting jiggy tonight !


CLP - I can't believe you only have 21 weeks to go , time seems to fly ( except when your waiting !)


AFM - I phoned the clinic and left a message about my swimmers this morning, and hey presto within 2 hours they phoned me back with a donor ( I actually think they had forgotten about me ) . So my donor is chosen and I'm 99% happy with him/it , just need to wait till saturday now and I get started!


Hope everyone is else is ok


Jody


----------



## Me and Her

Hi All - less of the whinging from me today you'll be pleased to hear!   


KatyandLiz - welcome and best of luck for your treatment.

b&l - hi - glad to hear your tests are going well - hope you get to get started soon. I like your alphabet soup analogy (DP and I are both 'B's too but I suppose we think of ourselves more as 'L's now that we are together - as we don't plan on seeing anyone else! I hope...  ) Its great to have a good variety of people on here. 

M2M - thats Fab news - well done your ovaries   Hope your fertilisation goes well and that OHSS stays far far away. xx

lucky2010 -   

Gina - hope you are doing well

CLP - wow your bump is very impressive already - are you sure there isn't a third bean hiding in there    How are you feeling?

Jodylala - Congrats on picking your donor - hope DR goes well for you.

El.  xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Me and Her- I've had 3 scans so far, so if there is a third one hiding he/she is doing a very good job! LOL   

Jody- I must say it does seem to be flying by this time!    I'm sure it will feel like time standing still around the last 4 weeks or so!!

CLP


----------



## Steph29

Hi I havent been on for awhile I hope everyone is well have been trying to catch up but there is alot to read. 

I hope all you pregnant women are ok and you pregnancys are going well

sorry to all of you who have had bfn big   

good luck to everyone who is going though or starting TX lots of    

DP has just one week to go untill the baby is due time seems to have stopped and the last 2 weeks have gone by sooo slowly


----------



## Jode

Wow Steph29


I was thinking about you 2 last week and wondering how long you had left, 1 week eeekkk exciting.


Good luck to you both and I hope you LO doesn't keep you waiting too much longer


Keep us all posted 


Jody


----------



## lucky2010

good luck steph and partner... hope you don't have another 2ww!!!! xx


----------



## pem

OMG Steph - that has gone by so quickly....i too hope there is not another 2ww in store for you x


----------



## Steph29

I hope we don't have another 2ww we are very excited and can't wait to meet our little bubs. 

Steph x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Fingers crossed that your LO will put in an appeareance soon and not keep you waiting!!    

CLP


----------



## jo36

WOW - Steph and Em, that has really zoomed along! Lets hope your LO isn't slow in coming in to the world like Phoebe was. She ended up being 10 days late. However...they're worth the wait, these lovely little babies!! Good luck for the big day and let us know how it all goes.

CLP - love the piccie!

Family life for us is brilliant. Little Phoebe no longer has Hip Dysplasia     . After being in a splint for 10 weeks she is now all healed and splint free, we are over the moon. It is so lovely to be able to feel her little legs tuck up against us when we hold her, something I'd always taken for granted with Milly. And Milly is totally in love with her little sister. She gave her a bottle of expressed milk for the first time yesterday, I just let the two of them get on with it on the sofa. When I popped back in to check on them they were staring into each others eyes, it was a sight to behold! Grabbed the camera but the moment had gone. 

xx


----------



## M2M

Hello everyone!

*Me and Her* - I hope you and DP are doing okay.  Have faith that you'll get there eventually, and then all of this mess that's gone on this year will just fade into nothingness when you hold your baby for the first time. 

*Katy and Liz* - Welcome to FF and good luck with your treatment.  You're not naive thinking it may be easy - it certainly is for a lot of people, especially lesbian couples who come to fertility treatment with no actual fertility problems other than an obvious lack of sperm.  So you may be one of the lucky ones. A positive mental attitude is a very good start. 

*Lea* - This board is for all members of the LGBT alphabet soup so don't feel odd posting here!  I'm sorry to hear about your sight difficulties and really hope that there is treatment available, or at least something to make things easier for you. I also wish you the very best of luck with your consultations and tests.  
*welshginge* - Is it your counselling session today? I hope it goes well.  Let us know how you get on!

*Jodylala* - Wow, you start down-regulating really soon! Are you excited?  Great news that you have a donor now! Woooo!

*Gina* - Your profile pic of Ember makes me smile every time I see it. What a cute little bug she is! Can't believe you're already 7 weeks and 4 days... time really does fly! How are you feeling?

*Rach* - So sorry that it was a BFN for you this time.  I'm gutted for you, I really am. 

*CLP* - Can't believe how big your bump is already!    
*Pem* - I hope things are going well for you so far...    
*Steph* - Wow, can't believe you're so close... amazing! Good luck for the coming week or two!   

*Jo* - Awww fab that Phoebe is doing better now and is splint-free! You must be thrilled.  It sounds like you're a very happy little family and I'm so pleased for you. Yay!

Well, we've had calls about our embryos today and yesterday, and it's good news so far! Out of our 14 eggs, we achieved 85% fertilisation, which has made me really pleased with our choice of donor. 

So we have 11 embryos (would've been 12 but 1 fertilised abnormally, which is apparently common). We got an update on them this morning and they had all divided overnight, so they've decided to try to take them to blastocyst and embryo transfer will be on Saturday morning. I'll hopefully be having single blastocyst transfer once they've selected the very best-looking one.  
I'm hoping we'll also get some    out of that lot! Feeling anxious about Saturday now but can't wait to be PUPO!


----------



## KatyandLiz

Thanks for all your positive thoughts, just waiting for an HSG test to see if I've got any fertility problems.

Will update you all.

Good luck to all you ladies xxx


----------



## b&amp;l

Nope councelling wasn't today (well not fert councelling as still waiting for that to be sorted, today was my weekly councelling with the rnib for getting aceptance for being severly sight impaired aka as good as blind) 

Cheers for all the positive messages means a lot to me, anti biotics erm not in system yet as they're was a muck up at pharmacy, so should start em tomoro. Been on other anti bs since march 11th which clearly are doing diddly squat!

Wishing all of you hugs n positive vibes to those awaiting news
Lea x


----------



## welshginge

Hey all - councelling was good & met my nephew yesterday, so cute. Just waiting (again) for protocol.

M2M - you pupo? Hope so!!


----------



## M2M

Yep I am PUPO with 1 x lovely-looking expanding blastocyst, great quality (described as "textbook" quality which I thought was fab!) and I'm finding it hard to believe I have that little chap in my tummy.   
I test on Friday 25th June.


----------



## Summermist

Good luck M2M. I remember when I was told my lining was 'textbook' and that lead to a BFP. I'm now days from having twins!! Lets hope its a positive sign for you as well.

Has anyone heard from Twinkie? She is due soon and seems to have disappeared from the board.   

Hope everyone else is doing well. xx


----------



## M2M

Ooh that's good news *Summermist*! I was told I had textbook ovaries, and got 14 lovely eggs of which 11 fertilised normally, so hopefully it is a good sign.  Congratulations on your twins and I hope the birth goes well! Can't wait to see your news!


----------



## Jode

Hi


M2M - congratulations on being PUPO      this is a little sticky one for you


Welshginge - Glad the counselling went well if you had the same lady as i did she was lovely and made me feel very relaxed.


Steph29 - Hope your doing well , not too long to go. Were you in the Bull Ring on saturday ? If so I think you walked right passed me


Pem - how's the stims going? when are you back to check on them? 


Jo36 - really pleased to hear that Pheobe is out of her splints and no longer has hip dsyplasia , I'm not sure how restrictive they were but it must be lovely now


AFM - I did my first jab yesterday , which was fine . I was so excited i could have burst      , to finally be doing something after all this time. 


Hi to everyone else , hope you've all had a nice weekend.


Jody


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

Hope everyone is well, haven't been around much as it just makes the waiting so much harder. Took us quite a while to start feeling ok again after the chemical preg but we feel pike we've def turned a corner and can't wait to try again. 

We were going to start the pill on Ambers first period after the misc but then the bloody witch took 54 days to come so we decided to call it a day with that month and are now waiting for af again to start. We have managed to keep ourselves busy though and have organised our CP for the 29th June  (anyone who's on our ** please don't mention it as it is we haven't told anyone yet!!!) we ae having two of our closest friends come with us and that's it, my family are taking us out on the Sunday after for a celebration.

Is anyone going to London pride this year?? 

M2m congrats on pupo 

Steph can't believe how close you guys are. Good luck with the birth to both of you.

Gina congrats on your news hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Good luck to all those currently on treatment.

Love Lynn x


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone

Pinktink its nice to hear from you was just thinking about you 2 the other day congratulations on your cp. Yeah it has gone quick just thinking of ways we can get this baby moving.

Jodylala: Yes we were in the bullring on sat so it might well have been us.

M2M:    on pupo.

Stephx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey Lynn & Amber,

Congrats on your upcoming CP! 29th is my mums b'day so a fantastic choice    (Is that what the crpytic status updates on ** were about? Or tx?

Hope to see you with a BFP in the near furture!      

M2M- congrats on being PUPO!!!    

CLP


----------



## kelz2009

Amber&Lynne congrats on cp xxx
clp- Hows the pregnancy going? 
Hope everyones ok xxxx
If any one want to see any of my pics inbox me your ******** name and you can view them on there xx


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks guys, 

Steph, I'm afraid it'll come when it's ready but the old tales of long walks spicy foods and fresh pineapple all have some evidence behind them!! 

CLP - yes the CP is what the cryptic ** things were about. We're starting this cycle on ambers next period - just waiting for the witch - it has to be third time lucky (pleeeeeeease)

Kelz - The babies look great, have PMed you my ** thing xx


----------



## Hales :)

Hi All, been away for a while - if I'm completely honest I have been peeking in every now and then, but totally have not been bothered to even start talking about tx.  Went away for our anniversary on the weekend when EC would have been which was a lovely break and have decided that where we stayed we'll definitely use as a venue for our CP, going to arrange an appointment with the events team there, so that's nice news.
We've also decided not to wait until August and are going to start treatment this month, D/R will start on 28th of June  Fingers crossed (I swear I'm going to ban those words!!)
Anyway!! Hope everyone is ok:

M2M, congrats on being PUPO, got everything crossed for you!! Our last cycle 5 of our eggs were abnormally fertilised (2 sperm apparently!) - so definitely common

Jodylala, congrats on starting treatment - at least the waiting (kind of!) is finally over

Pinktink - congrats on CP - fingers crossed for a sunny day!

Pem - how is the stimming going? Are you on a really long protocol or is it just me?   

Apologies if I've missed people, I am rubbish with personals (memory of a gnat!)

Hales


----------



## welshginge

Hi all.

M2M - congrats on being PUPO!!!!

Summermist & Steph - Can't believe your babies are nearly (or possibly even ) here!

Jody - Well done on the 1st jab (I'm dreading them). The woman we saw at Care is Scottish & was really nice. The building is well posh!

PinkTink - Been thinking about you 2! Congrats on CP - hope you have the perfect day.

CLP - loving that bump!

Kelz - the babies are so gorgeous.

Hales - Glad to hear you are feeling better about tx!

Pem - Where are you? I hope everything is going well!!

Anyone heard from Bennett??

AFM - just waiting for the protocol & getting ants in my pants - I WANT IT NOW!!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Lynn & Amber - enjoy your big day, can't wait to see the pictures!    I think london pride with the boys and bump is out this year, but will attempt to brave it with all four bubbas next year!!    

Welsh- Thanks I feel huge already!   

Steph- I tried all sorts to encourage the boys out, raspberry left tea, nip stim, etc. It didn't work for me but fingers crossed it'll work for you!   

 to everyone else

CLP


----------



## pem

Hiyah ladies....

how are you all, will apologise in advance for the crappy personals...utterly knackered and super busy..aren't we all though!

CLP - what a fantastic bump...

Lynn and Amber - congrats on the CP, hope you have a lovely day and that a BFP follows!

Steph and SummerMist - hope them babies make an appearance soon....  

Kelz - the babies are so lovely...how is it being a mum of 3?

M2M - Congrats on being PUPO...that blast sounds utterly fab...we got a BFP with an expander last year...lots of        for your test...how is the 2ww going so far..

Jody - glad it has all started for you...have a good holiday..  

Hales - glad u feel better about tx and have decided to organise a CP....its good fun organising a 'wedding'...We do feel like we are on the longest protocol ever...its not going that well...bah...

hiyah to everyone else....lots of        and    to all!

we are having a bit of a crappy time...all been unwell and i am not respondiing very well to stims...only got 4 or 5 follies....quite good sizes but it has taken for ever and a change of drugs to get here...day 14 of stims today and not due for EC till friday...will prob only get 4 or 6 eggs max, just hoping for quality over quantity...we only need one little Blast and then that Elusive Sticky BFP...really feeling quite fed up, just trying to stay as positive as possible..



pem x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pem- Just to say I was stimm for 16 days on both my ISCI cycles as I was very slow to respond. On the first which ended in a BFP (then a MC) my clinic wanted to cancel or swap to IUI on the friday, but I begged them to scan me again on the monday, anyhow on the monday I had 5-6 ok-ish follies and at my insistance they took me to EC on Wednesday, to find 20 follies and 26 eggies (a few had two in   ) 18 were mature and 15 embies, 7 frosties. 

On my second ISCI it was a similiar story but my clinic didn't try to cancel they just kept going, and at EC I got 20 eggies, 15 embies, and 8 frosties. Despite only being 4 lead follies at scan before EC.

Two of which are watching big barn farm and two are growing nicely in my tum. 

So keep postive hun       from a slow response I have two lovely sons and two bouncy beanies!     Anything is possible if you believe!! Good luck      

CLP


----------



## Me and Her

Hi All - hope you are enjoying the lovely sunshine. 

Pem - I hope EC goes well tomorrow   

Hales - glad you are able to get started again - really hope its your turn this time

Pinktink - Hope you have a lovely CP and lots of    for your next cycle

Steph - hope your little one has arrived by now   

Jodylala - congrats on starting your jabs

M2M -    I know you are finding the 2WW hard - sending you lots of   

 to everyone else.

AFM - feeling much more positive this week. Had a lovely weekend away with some uni friends in a big posh house - it was lovely to forget about ttc and remember who I was before all of this! Now planning Spa day to celebrate our 1st CP Anniversary   in a couple of weeks. I think the sun helps my mood too. Have decided theres not much point in worrying about what the consultant will say at our follow up as there's nothing I can do. So concentrating on giving DP a well desrved break from my bad moods!   

El. xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Kelz- Sorry Hun, I must have complete baby brain, I totally missed your earlier post!!    

The pregnancy is going fine although I am defiantly finding it harder than last time and seem to have developed a fat bum? Which DW says I didn't get last time  LOL    So DW is convinced it must be girls this time!   

Loving the pictures of your trio! How are you finding multiple motherhood??

CLP


----------



## Steph29

Hi All   

Just a quick update, still no baby still waiting booked in for sweep next tuesday but hoping its going to be here before them fingers crossed.


----------



## lucky2010

was thinking of you and wondering.... good luck to both of you x


----------



## Pinktink

Sorry but a total selfish me post coming...    

When is it going to be our turn    I can't stand all the waiting and then the trying to pick a clinic as we're never going back to the LWC and the trying to believe it will work one day, trying to decide whether to egg share and halve our chances or get into financial strain to have a go ourselves....when does it ever stop!!

I know there are people on here who are going through longer and more tragic journeys than ours has been so far but I feel like this whole process should be exciting and maybe even wonderful and instead it's just heartache after heartache and waiting after waiting and you end up convinced it's always someone elses turn. 

I spend all day surrounded by people who got pregnant by accident and people who couldn't look after a baby if it came with a manual and an off switch for when they got bored/tired/fed up... I get to deliver these babies into the arms of people who have no idea how lucky they are and often don't even care. I love my job normally and I know most of the babies I deliver are to parents that will love them planned or not by why does it get to be so easy for some and so bloody difficult for us.

I don't for a second forget how lucky I am to have such an amazing girlfriend but to see her hurt and losing her belief in us having a family is almost too painful to bear. 

why can't it just be easy 

  

L x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi Pink tink,

It's so hard isn't it...  Life would be so much easier if we knew that one day this WOULD happen, like if someone could give us a date and say for definite, then we could enjoy our lives until then...

I work in Social Services, so like you I see parents getting pregnant by accident, who don't want anything to do with their beautiful children, I also see babies being given to us unwanted, like a parcel being sent back. I see children who ask me if i'm going to hurt them like their mummy and daddy do, thank god i'm normally taking them to a new safe home at that time...but I also see the most awful abuse. And every time I think, Why? Why are these people having babies and I can't even have one? Just one, that's all I want.  

All I can say is time will tell, and for the moment take solice in each others arms, stay strong and positive but also try and enjoy every day in the knowledge that this will hopefully happen for you, even if it takes years, and like for me, that moment will be worth it. 

Hugs, Gem x


----------



## welshginge

This is such a hard & often sh**ty journey for all of us. My Mum tried (!) to cheer me up the other week by saying that my brothers g/friend had to wait 3 months before she conceived. I laughed & made my excuses to end the conversation. 3 months?! That's nothing compared to waiting for a consultation, then a follow up, then bloods, then councelling, then protocol, then the witch, then drugs, then dildocam, carjack, cramps, hormones, the 2WW - it's a wonder we don't all have break downs. But we don't. We want our babies so much that when we do get them, we will cherish every moment. When our kids are driving us mad, we'll remember these times when we yearn for them so much that it hurts. We'll feel so blessed to have them. But in the meantime we have to watch others make mistakes & just hope their kids will be half as lucky to have them as our kids will be to have us.


----------



## M2M

Oh *Lynn*, big hugs coming your way.  I know exactly what you mean. There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to why some people seem to be able to get pregnant without even taking their knickers off, and others go through the endless torture of multiple treatments to get their babies. The frustrating thing with most of us girls on here is that we probably would get pregnant sooner or later if TTC naturally with a male partner, but we only get one shot at it every few months, and it's one very expensive, very invasive, very emotionally draining shot, not just a quick fumble. So there's no way it can be compared to TTC naturally like your brothers *welshginge* even if it took them a year and had worked first time for you. Some people!!!

I am not sure I could do your job, nor yours *Gem*, not at the moment anyway. I struggle enough with the couple of colleagues I have at work who have pregnant girlfriends/daughters and are constantly talking about how the babies are going to be born underweight or prematurely due to smoking, or high as a kite due to constant consumption of Coke (this girl doesn't drink water and has ignored the midwife's advice that her baby will not sleep through the night if she continues to drink Coke). It drives me mad that so many women go to such lengths to try for a baby, trying everything from cutting out some of their favourite foods/drinks to various alternative therapies, yet one woman at work got pregnant "by accident" and was disappointed, as she wasn't ready for another one yet, and another colleague was telling me her sister is "devastated" after finding out she's having another baby boy. 

Good luck with finding another clinic, Amber and Lynn. I have heard that the LWC specialises mainly in donor insemination and not IVF, though someone I know (f/f couple) had treatment there - 1 x failed IUI, 1 x IVF with a miscarriage, 1 x failed IVF and then a third IVF which resulted in a BFP and her baby is due in a couple of months. So it can work, it may just take time, hence why I think they offer a "three cycle package"?

If this current 2WW I'm on ends with a BFP and a healthy baby I will never forget how lucky I am. Not that I'm feeling particularly optimistic about it at the moment.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I just want to send big        to Amber & Lynn and all you other ladies currently struggling with the huge engulfing black hole that is the TTC journey. I remember every day the path I have trodden to get where I am today and send all of you       and strength for your continuing journeys, and     they all reach a happy end with a healthy baby very soon! 

CLP


----------



## M2M

Just to let you know that it's likely to be a   for us as I've been bleeding heavily (with big clots   ) all day, and have absolutely awful stomach cramps which are thankfully now easing off a little, but keep catching me off guard. Total shock really as for the past few days I've felt a little bit more positive that this could work and now AF is here with a vengeance. Probably going to test tonight, then again tomorrow with the first morning wee just for the closure. OTD isn't until Friday which means I expect I'll have to continue with the pessaries until then.


----------



## welshginge

M2M - so sorry. It's heartbreaking. Look after each other x


----------



## Me and Her

So sorry to hear that M2M.    Look after yourself and DP.

And   for you too Pinktink. Hope you are feeling a bit brighter this week.

xx


----------



## M2M

Just to let you know, I spoke to my clinic yesterday and they advised me to stop taking the drugs and to do a pregnancy test this morning (3 days before OTD). They give quite a late OTD anyway so it would definitely give a true result today. As expected it's a very clear   for us. I'm still bleeding heavily and in a lot of pain but I'm going to get a wheat bag, some ibuprofen and a cup of real tea with caffeine in it, three things I've been avoiding during the 2WW. They should all help.


----------



## pem

M2M - I am so sorry for your BFN and the loss you are going through right now, I hope you can find solace in eachother.....

pinktink - many many many   , it is so so so tough. You will get there in the end, we started our ttc journey in 2004 and Edie didn't arrive until 2008...it does seem endless and joyless and i think it has been the most stressful part of our lives when we have been actively trying, I too hope you are feeling brighter....

much hugs to everybody else....i shall now add to the despondency....we got 3 eggs collected after an eternity of jabbing...two fertilised and one made it to day three for transfer....so we had the iccle one put back yesterday and my hopes are not so high. It feels strange this time...neither too negative or too positive, just a general feeling of resignedness...que sara sara and all that...My legs are black and blue from the gestone jabs and i am all round a bit of a miserable pig....

lets hope we can all cheer eachother up with some positive thoughts....i am going to meditate this afternoon in the hope that i can resurrect some hope for this cyle!

pem x


----------



## Summermist

Dear all,

We would like to announce the birth of our twin boys born on Thursday just before midnight. I went in for induction on Tuesday and and had 3 hormone pessaries over two days. On Thursday my waters were broken for me and had James Stanley 6lb 6.5oz  by forceps and Oliver John 5lb 11.5oz by kiwi.    


Had to have a blood transfusion after loss of 800mls. Recovering well now and came home on Sunday. I can't believe the post pregnancy body I still look 6 months pregnant...  


Summermist and DP


----------



## b&amp;l

Congratulations on the birth of yoru twins sweetie 
X


----------



## Pinktink

Hello everyone,

(It's Amber) I haven't written on here in a long time, as I felt all I would have to offer was lots of moaning and sad posts about our cycle/chem preg 

Hope you're all ok 

We found out this morning that  our recipient got a BFP and is now 18 weeks pregnant  I cried I was so happy! It has taken away so much sadness for me about this cycle, and I feel now that it wasn't a waste as one of us got our baby out of it. The feeling of giving this to someone is actually amazing. It's also helped us make up our mind and we will be doing one last share cycle with the LWC, starting any day now as my period is due!  xxx


----------



## welshginge

Amber & Lynn - the very best of luck to you! x


----------



## Steph29

Congratulations on the birth of your twins    .

Amber/Lynn: wishing you all the luck in the world for your next cycle.    

M2M: So sorry to here about you BFN   

Quick update from us we are still pregnant 1 week and 1 day over now had sweep yesterday and had a show last night another sweep tommorrow then on friday if nothing go in for induction on sat, i cant believe that this baby is making us wait even longer to meet him/her as if nine months isnt enough.


----------



## Pinktink

Thank- you both 

had a little change of plan, going to do our own cycle, we really feel like we have to give ourselves the very best shot at getting pregnant xxxx


----------



## snagglepat

Pinktink, wishing you all the best for this cycle. After all the good karma you earned from your last cycle you definitely deserve your BFP this time. Good luck!

Steph, if you're still reading here then all the best for you for the upcoming birth. I really hope you manage to avoid that dreaded induction. I'm not sure if I read it right but my understanding from your post is that if you're not in labour by Friday you'll be going in to hospital then in preparation for starting the induction on Saturday. Is that right? If so, you might want to try to negotiate not going in until the Saturday morning. This will give you the most time to go into labour yourself, but will also ensure you've got the best chance of a good night's sleep before the induction which is always a good thing. Good luck!

We've got our booking in appointment this afternoon. I'm hoping my BMI isn't so high that there'll be issues with them supporting a home birth, but we shall see. I was quite a bit lighter last time, but hopefully the fact that I've got one healthy home birth under my belt will work in my favour. I will still plan a home birth regardless, but it would be nice if we could just get the thumbs up without any complex negotiation.

Best wishes to everyone else!

Gina. x


----------



## M2M

Morning all  
*pem* - I've got everything crossed for you that this is your time! 

*Summermist* - Ahhhhh, congratulations to you both on your lovely boys! What fab news!   

*pinktink* - It's good to see you back here.  Wonderful news about your recipient - I bet you are over the moon for her, and great that it's proved how fab your eggs are. I think it makes sense to give yourself the best shot. A lady at my clinic has had two unsuccessful egg share cycles and has been advised to do her own cycle for number three, so hopefully it'll be third time lucky for both of you. 

*Steph* - I hope your little bubba appears soon! Certainly taking his/her time! 

*Gina* - Good luck with today's booking in appointment and I really hope they'll give you the support you need regarding a home birth. 

Thank you all for the kind messages.  I have found the past few days very difficult indeed but am finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Seems a bit mad really as we haven't even reached our original OTD yet and yet I'm already starting to accept our  ... in a way I'm glad I knew sooner rather than later, though feel a bit of a failure having only been PUPO for 9 days.  
We are now focusing on the 4 little frosties we have waiting for us in the freezer. The clinic have said we can start again with my next AF after this one, which would be in July, followed by D/R in August and then FET probably in September, providing of course our little chaps survive the thaw.  I really hope they do. Keeping everything crossed for them. Focusing on the next cycle has really helped me.


----------



## welshginge

Just had a call from the clinic. Have to wait til my next cycle (bummer as af is due today) & then I'm going on the pill?! Does anyone know how long I will be on that for before d/r?
DW is so impaitient so she's fed up. x


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone

Gina, Thats right we are booked in for sat morning she had sweep today and is having another tomorrow evening then sat morning where they will start the dreaded process hoping we wont need it but have a feeling we might thats why we have given it till sat more time for it to happen naturally fingers crossed.


----------



## jo36

Steph - all the best for the big labour day!! Just to let you know after i had my second sweep my waters broke that night and I went straight into labour! Here's hoping the same will happen with you guys. Let us know as soon as you can when the little one is born - can't wait to hear the news! 

Jo x


----------



## Me and Her

Congrats Summermist on the birth of your twins!    

Pem - sending you lots of    or your 2ww.

Pinktink - all the best for your next cycle   

Gina - Hope your booking in appt went well.

M2M - glad you are looking forward to your next cycle   

Welshginge - how annoying that you have to wait til next month. I'm afraid I don't know anything about timings for IVF.   

Steph - I hope things start happening naturally for you - look forward to hearing your news.

  to everyone else.

We are looking forward to our review next week and really hoping that they have a cunning plan for another cycle of IUI! Then we are off for a spa day to celebrate our anniversary, trying to spend some quality time together before I turn into the ttc monster again!

El.  xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hey. 

Steph - I hope things get going naturally but don't panic if you need induction, it doesn't have to be that bad!!

Welshginge - we start downregging after 17 days on the pill.

Summermist - congrats to you and your DP

as for us, as Amber said we have decided to put all our eggs in our own basket and try our own cycle. 

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Jode

Hi everyone


I'm back off my holiday all refreshed and ready for the next step. I've just been ready through all the posts and have got myself upto date with whats been happening. I'm not going to attempt personals today as it's been quite buy on here but hope those on the 2ww are coping well and      to those who weren't successful this month, all of you waiting to start again I hope time flies for you and all you pregnant ladies and babies are doing well


I'm still down regging but have my basline scan on tuesday so here's hoping I get to start stimming then.


Jody


----------



## whisks

hi everyone

i hope you are all well, sorry not been on in a while (not really got any excuses just lazy!!!)

congratulations to summermist on the birth of your twins.

steph hope all goes/went well with the birth of your LO

pinktink i think you have made a good decision.. i too decided to have my own cycle after one go at egg share (i know you have had a couple of goes) and it really does take a lot of the stress off. the way to look at it is you have given one couple a wonderful gift and now its time to concentrate on yourselves and hey it worked for me when i did my own cycle... wishing you the best of luck you deserve it   

well as for me i am now six months pregnant and getting pretty big now, all is going well apart from when i was 16 weeks i had a bleed but had a scan and all was ok was prob my cervix. i also had my 20 weeks scan and baby is doing well and was very active. i can now feel my LO moving around which i love. we can't wait to meet him/her although i am really enjoying being pregnant... even in this heat!!!!

well take care everyone 

whisks xx


----------



## Summermist

Thanks to everyone on the congratulations of our beautiful twins.    

They are certainly keeping us busy especially at night. Hardly had any sleep but its worth every second they are amazing . They are non identical and I can't believe how different they are already.


----------



## Jode

Hi 



Just a quick 'me' post.



I went for my baslinescan yesterday and I have nice silent ovaries and a lining of 3.4mm so I'm starting stims this evening and and back again next monday to check on progress.



hello to everyone else it's quiet on here 



Jody x


----------



## Pinktink

Good news Jody, good luck with stimming     

Nice to see you Whisks, I hope you are not too hot in your pregnant state!

It is very quiet on here...

anyway just to let you know that we had our CP yesterday, it was a lovely day... thought I would add a pic to show you





First comes love, then comes marriage......then      

love to all xx


----------



## Pinktink

why arent the pics there?? strange?


----------



## welshginge

Hey all:

Summermist - hope your enjoying your babies!

M2M - FET starts soon doesn't it? Good luck!

Steph - hope your baby has arrived safely!

Pinktink - Congrats, you both look lovely on your pic!

Jody - COngrats on starting stimms, hoping you don't have side effects.

Whisks - Nice to hear from you, glad the pregnancy is going well.

AFM - I have my protocol & been getting quotes for drugs, the variation in prices is astounding! Cheapest (so far) £445, most expensive £1545 - how is that possible?! Also at my end a mini freak out (OMG what are we doing/ Is it the right thing etc) PLEASE tell me you guys have them too??!! Feeling quite emotional at the mo.


----------



## lmb15

Just a quickie - anyone heard from Steph about the arrival of their little one? Hope all went well.

Lisa x


----------



## lmb15

*Lynn and Amber* - congrats on your CP! Did you have a big party or a little celebration? I got pregnant on our 1st cycle 3 months after our CP, so hopefully the same will happen for you two  .

*VenusInFurs* - welcome! You'll get used to all the abbreviations in no time  .

*Welshginge* - just shows you how much profit people make out of fertility drugs doesn't it?! I think everyone goes through the "oh my god, can we cope with a baby?" phase. I remember when i was about 34 weeks pregnant with Isaac, and one day out of the blue just had this overwhelming feeling of "what the f*ck are we doing?"!! Bit late then  Everyone tells you it's gonna change your life but you don't really appreciate how till it happens. In a good way though. Isaac's only 3.5 months old, but it feels like we've had him forever. Best of luck with your next treatment.

*Whisks* - glad the pregnancy is going well. Time will fly by now, and next thing you know you'll have a little screaming bundle of joy in your arms. Have you thought about names? Or you keeping it secret?

*Jody* - yippee on the starting stims!! Next thing it'll be egg collection, then embryo transfer, then 2ww, then a BFP!! Fingers crossed all goes well for you.

*Summermist* - congrats on the twins. Hope you're getting a bit of shut eye!!

*Me and her* - have you had your review? If so, how did it go? Hope they came up with a cunning plan for you!

As for us, i'm now on the road to recovery after what was hopefully my final operation last week. Had hospital appointments every day this week, including tomorrow. No rest for the wicked, eh?!! Isaac's a right little character, he makes me laugh so much. He's growing out of his clothes at an alarming rate though!!

Hi to those i've not mentioned 

Lisa x


----------



## Jode

Pinktink - Congratulations to you both on your CP I hope you both had a lovely day


Lisa - glad to hear that your op went well I didn't realise you would be having another one. 


Welshginge - thats another hurdle jumped - getting your protocol ! I think we all freak out at times because so much thought and choice goes into TTC , that's why me and my ex split up - too much choice , if I'd just announced I was pregnant ( like some hetro women do ) I'm sure we would have coped and got on with it.


VenusInFurs - welcome to FF   


Nothing new from me just jabbing away at the moment - I hope things are happening in there  


Hi to everyone else 


Jody x x


----------



## jo36

Come on * Steph* - give us the good news we're all waiting for!  

*Pinktink *- congrats on the CP - hope you girls had the best day ever! 

*Lisa* - glad to hear all your ops are finally over. Hope you can get on with things now and enjoy your little boy knowing your not having to go back into hospital 

*Summermist* - congrats on the birth of your twinnies. Enjoy them!

 to everyone else!!

Jo x


----------



## Me and Her

Pinktink - Congrats on your CP - lovely dresses!

Jodylala - Hope the stimming is going OK and hope monday's scan goes well.

Whisks - Glad you are enjoying your pregnancy - hope you manage to keep cool in this heat.

Summermist - I hope you manage to get some more sleep. My two best friends each have 2 year old fraternal twins and they are so different in personality, although one pair look very alike and the other pair are very different in looks.

Welcome Venus in Furs! We are not in Wales i'm afraid but I can sypathise with what you said in your other post - we know NO same-sex parents at all!

Welshginge - I hope all is well with you - I can't believe the variety in the cost of drugs! We have little lapses every now and then and question what we are doing - i'm sure its normal - its a big step!

Lisa - I'm really glad to hear you are on the mend - Isaac sounds like a delight!

Jo - Hope you are your girls are well.

M2M - How are you?

  to everyone else!

AFM - we had our review on thursday and it went really well. The new consultant was really nice and went over what had happened in the last 2 cycles and why they had been abandonned. She then asked what we wanted to do next and we said we weren't sure so she suggested a dosage in between the last 2 cycles and she wasn't keen for us to move on to IVF yet (phew!). We said that sounded sensible and I explained to her that we wanted to keep things as simple as possible and that originally we had wanted to do an unstimulated cycle. She said 'OK lets do that then'! I was speechless and then mumbled 'but the other doctor said we weren't allowed' and she said 'well I will let you - lets have a try and see what heppens'! I couldn't believe that after all the arguing with the other consultant and 2 abandonned cycles we are finally going to get what we wanted in the first place! 

Sorry that wen't on a bit    We are just so relieved. We're pretty realistic that the chances of it working are under 20% but thats 20% more than our last 2 cycles! I just hope I ovulate nicely this month!! So we have to go in next week for a day 10 scan and see whats happening - so excited - and no jabbing.

I'll shut up now - I could 'talk' for England.

El.  xx


----------



## Jode

Me and Her

Glad to hear that you are finally being allowed to do what you want after all it is your body !!

Also happy anniversary for tomorrow

Jody


----------



## lmb15

*El* - glad the review went well and you're allowed to finally do what you want! Isaac is a delight, he's so funny. He loves attention too - such a poser already!! Honestly, if anyone gets their camera out, he turns straight to it and strikes a pose! Can't imagine where he gets that from 

*Jody* - i wasn't supposed to be having any more operations after the big one to remove the tumour, but unfortunately i had some bad post op complications and got admitted to hospital 5 weeks after my operation with increased pressure in my brain. Turned out i've got a blood clot in one of the big veins in my brain  . (tumour was next to the vein affected so was probably pressing on it, but also having had major surgery in that area and it only being 7 weeks after having had Isaac when i had the surgery are also big risk factors for getting a blood clot). That caused a big back pressure in my brain cos the blood couldn't drain away properly. That then caused the nerves that go from the brain into the back of the eyes to get squashed, so my vision started to go weird. I ended up having to have urgent surgery on my left eye to relieve the pressure on the nerve, otherwise i'd've been totally blind within a couple of weeks  . They were planning on waiting a month before doing my right eye, but it got much worse over the following week, so i had to have it done earlier. Had my right eye done a week and a half ago. 
That is now hopefully the end of my operations!! Don't think i (or my body) can handle any more drama!! 
Unfortunately i've been on high dose steroids for 4 weeks, so i have had to stop breastfeeding Isaac, which is really gutting. But he had 3 months of it, so he's had a lot of benefits already. Still makes me feel sad though.
Anyway, that's what's been happening with me over the last few weeks. Poor little Isaac's had a tour of 4 different hospitals so far!! Well, 5 if you count the one he was made in 

How you finding stimming? Bet you can't wait to see your little follicles on your scan next week! Good luck.

 Hi to everyone else.

Lisa x


----------



## Jode

Wow Lisa !

You've really been through the mill, all of that to cope with normally would be alot but the added pressure of being a new mum must have been hard - or made you recover quicker ! What a stressful time for you all.

Isaac sounds like a little darling   , hopefully that will be the end of his hospital tours. Glad to hear your on the mend now


Jody


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hello all,

Well just a little update from me as I have got really lazy at posting!   
We had our 20wk scan on wednesday and saw our two beautiful babies wiggling around and got some lovely pictures! An amazing one showing three out of four of their feet!!    Very cute!

We are having two ...... Surprises!    

Have had some fluttering movements and a few sharp twinges under ribs, but not as much as in my first PG, but have two anterior placentas, so probably explains this!

We have brought a full newborn size netural wardrobe of babygrows, vests, socks, hats, pramsuits, and a few day outfits. Will buy other sizes once they arrive and we know their flavours!    Also have new sterliser, bottles, reusable nappies (we already have the bigger sizes as our boys started wearing them at around ten months, so didn't have the little sizes).

Today we went to Ikea and picked the new nursery furniture (will buy after 24 weeks)

LOL! And we weren't buying much because we have stuff in storage from the boys!!     

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks Emma,

They boys had an ice cream from the kiosk after the check out in Ikea! It was hilarious! Covered!! LOL    

Just realised that today was the first time that the boys have been to Ikea not in vitro!! We are obviously terrible lesbians, LOL!   

Twins are amazing, but hard work! If you do have twins you will have nothing to compare it too so you'll be fine carrying them!!    

But you like us have many furbabies, so compared to paper training a puppy it'll be a breeze!! LOL   

CLP


----------



## lucky2010

CLP, love the scan pic and is lovely to get an update xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks Emma & Lucky! 

It was the ice cream with strawberry sauce!!    Just like Mummy & Mumma!   

Fortunately my Hughes is    well behaved most of the time, only really a problem during PG, although I do get nasty AF's but thats life.

And Emma if you can get either of my boys to sit on command, I'm sure they would try a gravy bone!! LOL    

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

LOL, here are my two sticky icecream covered pickles!    

CLP


----------



## TwoBumps

Aw, CLP, how lovely to read your posts! I can't believe that you're 20 weeks already, doesn't it fly by?
Yours scan pic is absolutely amazing, seeing babies little feet on scans is one of my favourite bits!
How funny that you've gone out & bought all that stuff, lol! Don't blame you though, I think we deserve to indulge them (and ourselves, he he)!
Looking forwards to seeing your big boys covered in ice cream (not showing up right now for some reason?)

Congratulations again, Twobumps xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Oops, it's refreshed itself & there they both are... Scrummy! xx


----------



## whisks

hi all

just got back from a lovely holiday on the east coast, was very hot (a little too hot some of the time but tried to keep in shade!!)

pinktink congrats on your cp, i hope you had a wonderful day.

lisa yes we have names for either sex but gonna keep them a secret for now    
i didn't realise you had had an operation, wow you really have been through the mill, i hope you are/have recovered well, take care   

me and her i'm so glad you finally got to do an unstimulated iui, wishing lots of luck with your cycle (whenever that is?)

hi to everyone i've not meantioned, i really must come on here more often then i might actually be able to keep up better!!!

take care everyone 

whisks xxxx


----------



## Me and Her

Thanks Jody - we had a lovely anniversary weekend, spa day, shopping and posh afternoon tea with friends! If only every weekend could be that nice!

CLP - great pics! Glad to hear you are doing well - all that shopping must be fun!

Whisks - glad you had a lovely holiday. Thanks for the luck.

We had our day 10 scan today and there were two follicles over 10mm (one at 13mm and one at 10.5) she thought the smaller one probably wouldn't grow but hopefully the bigger one will. Back in for another scan on Saturday - fingers crossed things will be heading in the right direction!

El.  xx


----------



## b&amp;l

Not much from ud other than saw consultant thursday who dx me with polystitic ovaries but said we are fine to meet with donor nurse n go from there 

Iv no symptoms of polysistic ocaroes so it left B n I confused

Can't type any more not slept yet and on my fone

Lea x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

CLP- fab pic of the ie cream boys!!!
B+L- there are several ladies on FF with PCO and not the syndrome, I'd advise you to read or PM cocochannel on the single girls thread as she had the same and sought a lot of exert advice from UK and USA, after some IVF cycles where she was v poorly and the one she eventually got pregnant on as a  natural IUI, as the drugs can have an adverse effect.

VIF- Good Luck glad the norty cycst are behaving! If you look on the peer support there are threads about the blood results, not sure what units your tests are in, but if the same units as most they look good!

Me and Her Happy Anniversary and good luck with this cycle.

L x


----------



## b&amp;l

Hi Emma

Was dx afer a hsg (which was most unplesent) and every blood work check under the sun

As B noticed iv no symptoms of it so we were both taken by suprised n rather saddened hence me awake at silly o clock, as daft as it may sound we know our male factor so thought n prayed I'd be ok.  At least in a way it means B won't blame himself for us requiring fertility assistance

Our consultant was wonderful, despite me ovulating she's saying I'll have assistance to maximise our chances with drugs but never said what or if she did I was too meh as was B to absorb whicvh.

Our pct will find 3 iui before giving us 1 ivf which were greatful for n pray won't change

We have councelling sorted for 3rd aug although have discussed at length n just want to get on the donor waiting list which is locally said to be 6-9monthsam. I'm incredibly impatient

We don't want to go down a known donor route till we've exhausted the nhs as feel uncomfortable to ask male friends, although know a few gay and bi friends would more than happily support us in that way.

Months ago I had a male friend via the net who iv never met say if ever we need a donor (he doesnrt know our situation_ hed assist without a second thought

Anywyas bed calling

Lea x


----------



## Misspie

Hellooo all, 

I;m sorry I've been AWOL since the BFP. I haven't had chance to come onto FF recently, it's all been so busy what with work, the hospital/midwife appoinmtsents and we seem to be busy most weekends, along with having our kitchen re-fitted! 

We certainly don't do things in halves! 

So far ,so good all is going well with the pregnancy, except the sikness in the evenings is not fun, and it's only just starting to subside/I'm learning to handle it!  I shouldn't complain but us woman do. It's a weird feeling mentally and emotionally at the thought of having this little person growing inside you and then becomes dependant on you once it's born! I’m still very much in denial it’s actually happening to me.

Lots of new faces, so helloo to you all. And a hello to everyone else from old! 

Will try and post a bit more regularly now..... How did the last meet go?

L
x


----------



## b&amp;l

Emma

Thank you so much for your kind and explanative reply am not looking forward to jabbing myself at all :s

Would say more but didn't sleep last night so head rather fuzzy
X


----------



## jo36

Hey Lorna, long time no hear. How many weeks are you now?

jo x


----------



## Jode

Hi all
Just a quick post from me as I'm on the sofa following my egg collection this morning. The whole process was fine I don't remember anything but am in a bit of pain now.

Unfortunately they only got 7 mature eggs from 15 that they expected. So I had the awful choice of keeping them all or donating them to my recipient and having a free go just for me in a couple of months. I chose to donate them all 

I'm absolutely gutted but hopefully somewhere someone has just got a phonecall telling them their eggs are waiting for them.

Being on my own makes this twice as upsetting but one day it will be my turn I'm sure, what will be will be and all that. 

Sorry for the 'me' post 

Jody


----------



## jo36

Jody - Oh bless you, that was an awfully tough call to make. What a predicament to be in. I'm not surprised you're feeling a little low today. But like you said, your time will come, and hopefully your recipient will get the best chance of success because of your kind nature.

Jo x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Oh Jody im so sorry    fingers crossed for your free go... you are one hell of a lady donating those eggs and i take my that off to you. Keep your chin up


----------



## welshginge

So sorry Jody. Your cycle will come around before you know it! x


----------



## Me and Her

Really sorry to hear that Jody. That was a really brave decision you made, at least you won't have to be worrying about finances when its your turn.

xx


----------



## Steph29

Really sorry to hear that Jody, Your time will come before you know it.


----------



## Jode

Hi everyone


Thank you for the kind words. I'm feeling much better this morning but still doesn't stop the "what went wrong" questions in my head.  


I really just want to get started again and hope the clinic don't make me wait months and months grrrrr


Was talking to my mum last night who was gutted for me and I know she felt helpless living so far away. Anyway she was saying maybe its fate and what goes around comes around etc. well this morning I checked my horoscope on my blackberry app and the first line was "what goes around comes around" freaky or what !!!


Well I've got this week off work and really need to keep myself busy now its a bummer when everyone else is at work and the weather is rubbish here.


I hope everyone else is doing well.


Steph29 - Lovely picture of Shay   


Jody x x


----------



## pem

Jody hun, thats crappy.....loads of    for you...difficult decision to make for you....i am a big believer in fate and what goes around and all that, it really helps me with negative cycles, mc'c etc...hope you are doing ok...


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Jody,

I'm so sorry you had to make such a tough decision... Your time will be here before you know it... Big hug x x

AFM, I'm just waiting to meet our donor and have been having ovulation pains all morning... They'd better be quick swimmers! I'm not sure if to use pre-seed or just to rely on my ewcm? If anyone has advice in next thirty mins it would be much appreciated.

Rach x


----------



## Belbs

Hi All   


Sorry I haven't been posting for a while but I have been trying to keep up to date with the news on my iphone. We have had a lot of work done to our flat and have been living in my DW's parents' flat - never again! At least we are now fully damp-proofed and decorated ready for our LO. I am now almost 33 weeks pregnant and everything has been going well so far. 
We have just got back from a few weeks in North Yorkshire and I have my heart set on moving up there to be nearer my family. I am going to keep working on my DW! 


Steph and Em - congratulations on the birth of Shay - he looks adorable. 


Whisks, CLP, Twobumps and Misspie - I am glad to hear and see that all is going well with your pregnancies too.   


Lynn & Amber - Huge Congratulations on your Civil Partnership.   




Hello to all newbies and I hope everyone else is doing well.


Belbs xxx


----------



## Jode

Hi all


After the disappointing events of tuesday i thought I would pop back on and say hi to everyone. I'm surprisingly feeling okay about what happened and not upset at all. I feel really happy that I got as far as i did especially on my own. I've wanted a family for as long as I can remember and  getting far as egg collection even though I didn't get the outcome I wanted felt really positive.


So now i just have to wait until the clinic calls me back for a review and my next cycle. Unlike last time i don't feel the need to rush and so far haven't had the urge to rush for the post every morning . I also met a girl on line this week - on tuesday actually and she's helped take my mind off of things. I've been smiling like a stupid teenager the past few days and I don't even know her that well. I'm actually worried she might be a nut job but as long as we're not talking nut job with homicidal tendencys then I can cope with that lol !  


You might not see me on here as much as before as i need to chill and enjoy myself before the fun begins again ( not that I was a huge poster anyway ). I'm still going to be checking in and seeing whats happening with everyone.


All the best and big hugs to you all


Jody x


----------



## southern_angel

Hey Jody,

Glad to hear you're feeling calmer and more positive. Good luck with new girl, very exciting! 

Angel


----------



## Me and Her

Thats all sounding very positive and exciting Jody - have fun!

El. xx


----------



## pem

Good luck with future treatment Jody...hope the new ladeeeeee is fabulous!


----------



## Hales :)

Hi all, 
Sorry for the lack of posts, I've been sooooo crap! Anyway, I've just been trying to catch up with a whole months worth of posts, quite unsuccessfully! 
Anyway, Pem & M2M, I'm so sorry about your last cycles, fingers crossed for the next one! M2M, when's your FET? 
Congrats PinkTink on the CP 
Me & Her, glad they're finally letting you do what you want!
Jody, I'm sure you've built up enough good karma for a successful cycle next time - and at least it'll be all to yourself! Have you decided when you're going to have another go?


AFM - We've been stimming now for about a week, 4 lots of menopur a day after our last cycle results - last time on the menopur DP had hardly any symptoms, and this time has loads, feeling bloated already, so we've got fingers crossed everything is looking ok, scan tomorrow so we will see! 

Hope eveeryone else is ok x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone.

Hope you are all ok, we have started down regging for our third cycle of ivf... Decided not to go with the lwc this time as we just weren't happy with them overall. 

We think ec will be around 11th aug and as we are not sharing this time we are hoping to go for blasts but we will see how things work out.

I was trying to stay emotionally detatched this time afte the heartache of the last cycle but I'm already fantasising that this will be it....

Fingers crossed x


----------



## Hales :)

Lovely news pinktink!  It is hard to stay detached, we've decided not to tell anyone as it's just way too much pressure! We're already fantasising about surprising people with BFP news....If only!!


----------



## Steph29

Pinktink: That is fab news    all the best for ec keep us posted we have everything crossed for you guys  .


----------



## katena

Hey ladies,

Gosh it feels like forever since ive posted on here!!

I hope everyone is well?

Pinktink - good luck for your EC!!   
Hales - hope your going ok with the stimming!?
Jody - hope your having fun egtting to know her! Isn't that stage so exciting?
Lyn and amber - many many congrats!

misspie, clp, whisks and two bumps... sending you lots of    and hoping alls going well in your pregnancies!

Big hi and hello to the rest of you!!!

AFM - TTC has been on hold whilst waiting for our follow up appointment. Well....it cam with a bump on friday! We were hoping the hosp would say...ok...5 neg iui's lets move on to IVF. But they said that due to us being a same sex couple they dont know if the NHS will fund this further tx. (we got the IUI's on the nhs already) I know we have been incredibly lucky getting any tx at all....but the doctor said that if we were hetero there would be no issue!! It all gets me so angry!!!

So now we have to wait til they hear back from the pct to see if they will fund us... keeping everything crossed!!! And if they say no...but the would've said yes to a hetero couple...i'm gonna fight!! (i've already warned DP!!!)

lots of love!

x


----------



## welshginge

Hi all.

Jody - hope the new girl is lovely!

Me and Her - hope 2ww is going well.

Hales & Pinktink- keeping everything crossed for you (but not my legs haha).

Steph - can't stop staring at Shay, he is so beautiful!

Katena - FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT!!!!!!!

VIF - Good luck with basting. Although it's tempting, don't smack the nurse who utters the words 'just relax'!!!!!!!!

Hi everyone else & I hope our pregnancies are coming along nicely.

AFM - I am waiting for AF so I can start (this coming weekend). Trying not to feel excited but can't help it, already got my hopes up - silly me!


----------



## M2M

Morning ladies (and gents if there are still any here!)  I thought it was time for me to pop back on here for an update after a little break.

*welshginge* - You are quite within your rights to feel excited! Come on AF!  I bet you can't wait to get started.
*Emma and Cerys* - Good luck for the basting on Wednesday and    that this is your time!

*Katena* - Isn't it strange how different the PCTs are? We were told in no uncertain terms by our GP that we wouldn't get any funding whatsoever and would have to go private for both IUI and IVF, but I'm wondering now whether we should've fought more with that.  Good luck.

*Steph* - I just love that photo of Shay. So adorable.  I hope that motherhood is treating you girls well!
*Hales and Nic* - Good luck to you two with your upcoming EC.    Can't be long to go now - I really hope it's your turn this time!  You've had such a long journey so far. 

*Amber and Lynn *- So exciting that you've started D/R for your next cycle. I have everything crossed for you that it'll be third time lucky now you've had a change of clinics.  Judging by your dates, we may be on the 2WW together... not sure yet. It's so exciting. 

*Me and Her* - I'm thrilled for you that you got to basting stage this time and that you're now on the 2WW! I have everything crossed that it works for you!    A very good friend of mine (not a FFer) has just had her second IUI (her first resulted in her beautiful little girl!) and is testing at the same time as you, so I definitely won't forget your test date. Good luck!

*Angel* - I hope pregnancy is treating you very well indeed. 

*Jody* - I was so sad to read your news but you made a very brave decision to donate all of your eggs, and I know your recipient will have been extremely grateful. It's great that you get to have another go and keep all of the eggs for yourself - fantastic news. Exciting news about the new girl you've met - good luck with that! 

*Belbs* - Wow, not long to go for you at all now! How exciting.  
*Rach* - Good luck with the next insemination.   

*Pem* - Hope you're doing okay.  
Everyone else I've not mentioned, I hope you're all okay. 

As for me, I have been keeping myself busy and trying not to think too much about treatment, which is why I haven't been around that much on FF lately. It's really helped. I finally started to feel normal again a couple of weeks ago, have picked up my feet and am now totally ready to start again.  AF arrived yesterday so I phoned the clinic and they're booking me in for our FET cycle with our superstar frosties.   

I'm a little apprehensive about it as I'm really nervous that the frosties won't survive the thaw  but also excited as providing at least 2 of them survive, we will be able to have 2 transferred this time (with the fresh cycle we were only allowed 1) which makes me feel more hopeful. I don't know yet when ET will be but we're thinking mid-August.


----------



## deemo

*Katena*, we were in the same situation as you: after a few failed IUIs the hospital recommended us to go for IVF but they said that although they (the hospital) were right behind us and would never discriminate, our PCT (who had funded the IUIs) didn't want to fund IVF because we were a same sex couple.

So, I got the PCT contact from the hospital and we wrote them a friendly though determined letter in which we referred to the equality act, and quoted some precedents. We also made it very clear that the reason we had problems conceiving was not because we are a same sex couple, but because of medical reasons (in my case a low AMH).

The PCT pretty much immediately changed their mind and we could proceed straightaway. So, my advise would be the PCT to explain themselves (the hospital might have it wrong, people make all kinds of assumptions!) and when you write to them cc your consultant and your GP. Happy to help you out with a letter if it comes to it, just send me a pb!


----------



## Hales :)

Hi all, 
Quick me post as I'm at work in the middle of a major school merger - so shouldn't really be posting at all  Went for our scan this morning and all is looking waaay better than our last cancelled cycle, in fact I think it may be better than last years cycle at this stage, so possibly a Monday morning egg collection - thank God!  Back for scan on Friday so we shall see! 

Hope everyone is ok, how many are on the 2ww, is it just Me & Her? Got everything crossed for you both!!  
x


----------



## Hales :)

Ooh, good to have a few cycle buddies! I've left it a bit late to get to know the people on the cycle buddy boards and find it really difficult to keep up! Good luck tomorrow!  x


----------



## Me and Her

Hales - Glad your scan went well, sorry your DP is feeling bloated. I know what you mean about fantasising about telling people about a BFP. I smile everytime I imagine telling my Mum, she would be over the moon!  

Pinktink - I really wish you luck for this cycle. Which clinic did you switch to?

Katena - that's really crap of them.  If they said its one rule for heteros and one for same-sex couples then legally they haven't got a leg to stand on as they cannot directly discriminate in that way.

Venus in Furs - I really hope tomorrow goes smoothly. Remember it only takes one and that's enough for most women who get pregnant. Looking forward to some company on my 2ww!  

Welshginge - its no wonder you are excited - hope AF comes on time.

M2M - glad to see you back and positive. Will be keeping my fingers crossed that your frosties all survive the thaw when the time comes.

Deemo - glad you got a positive result from your letter to your PCT.

AFM - feeling a bit negati ve today after a couple of positive days, feeling that there is no way its going to work! Have the in-laws arriving tomorrow and wish that I could either give them good news or otherwise relax and have a nice glass of wine or two with them - I'm not liking being in this limbo!  I've got one of those pee sticks that says it can give a positive result 6 days before AF (which would be tomorrow). I know they aren't always right but I am very tempted to use it tomorrow and get my early testing out of the way before the in-laws arrive!   

El. xx


----------



## katena

Hey everyone...thanks for the advice....



VenusInFurs said:


> *Katena:* Did you have finding for all 5 IUIs? We are allowed 3 under our health authority but we're also allowed 2 funded IVFs. It seems so ridiculous that the rules vary so much!! And why are we allowed free IUIs when other same sex couple are not allowed any? It makes me fume!! Our authority treats single and lesbian women the same as hets so I think it should be the same througout the country. Why do we have any less right to a child? And why should we have to pay when we've paid our National Insurance like everyone else? Grrrr. Could you write to your health board and ask them to consider your situation on an individual basis?


It sounds like your authority is very fair to all!!!! I know what you mean about paying our NI so why should we be treated differently!! The 5 IUI's were funded by the NHS - but they were all natural so no drugs just blood tests to check for ovulation then DI using NHS sperm!



welshginge said:


> Katena - FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT!!!!!!


Will do!!!!!


M2M said:


> *Katena* - Isn't it strange how different the PCTs are? We were told in no uncertain terms by our GP that we wouldn't get any funding whatsoever and would have to go private for both IUI and IVF, but I'm wondering now whether we should've fought more with that.  Good luck.


I would certianly say its worth asking the question again! We asked my consultant (gyny due to having PCOS) if we would get funding and they said a straight no.... then asked my GP and they referred us! Bizarre! Plus....if your PCT would fund a same sex couple in your postcode area then i think there is a case to fight!



deemo said:


> *Katena*, we were in the same situation as you: after a few failed IUIs the hospital recommended us to go for IVF but they said that although they (the hospital) were right behind us and would never discriminate, our PCT (who had funded the IUIs) didn't want to fund IVF because we were a same sex couple.
> 
> So, I got the PCT contact from the hospital and we wrote them a friendly though determined letter in which we referred to the equality act, and quoted some precedents. We also made it very clear that the reason we had problems conceiving was not because we are a same sex couple, but because of medical reasons (in my case a low AMH).
> 
> The PCT pretty much immediately changed their mind and we could proceed straightaway. So, my advise would be the PCT to explain themselves (the hospital might have it wrong, people make all kinds of assumptions!) and when you write to them cc your consultant and your GP. Happy to help you out with a letter if it comes to it, just send me a pb!


Thats great...thanks for the advice...i may contact you in the future.

I've spoken to my Mum...who actually works at the Commission for equality and human right (good contact to have eh?!) and shes advised me to write a letter to the head of dept....just as a first contact to kinda say we think were being treated unfairly. And hopefully this may stop any negative decisions now! Who knows...but DP knows i will fight a negative decision and my Mum (and her co-workers) said they'd support us!!

Hope everyone else is good...

Karen


----------



## Me and Her

Yey Emma - well done on joining to 2ww. Sorry it was painful - poor you!

Katena - good luck with the letter.

AFM - Mother in law and DP doing washing up so only have a few mins! Did pee on a stick this morning - BFN as expected but i'm not giving up hope completely yet!

El.  xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone.

Well we're half way through down regging now... seems to go really slowly but also so fast... I'm aware that doesn't make any sense but that probably describes my head right now!!

Me and her - hopefully it was just too early.. Fx

katena - hope you get funding. We were told we'd get nothing on nhs and just accepted it which was probably wrong but I feel like this is a battle enough without having to fight the pcts aswell but I hope you get what's fair.

Love to all 
l xx


----------



## Hales :)

Me & Her, I'm sure it was too early, step away from the pee sticks! 

Katena, we didn't get any funding (I think we fall under Warwickshire) for any of our IUIs or IVFs, not sure if we should have fought this, but I think once you've paid for anything you can't get any free anyway, so not really worth us fighting now anyway.

AFM - second scan tomorrow morning, hoping that they'll tell us that EC will be on Monday at long last! DP is having major paranoia that the nasal spray isn't being absorbed and that she's already ovulated, I keep telling her she's being silly, but there's no telling her!

Hope everyone is ok! x


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks for that Emma, may just be worth writing a letter - £13k so far with nothing to show for it (well, apart from some swimmers in the bank), and as we intend to have more than one child we could do with the cash! 

Just gotten back from hospital, we're all on for egg collection on Monday, looking like we've got at least 10 big follicles and several smaller ones - so here's  hoping! Still going for a 2 embryo 3 day transfer hopefully.  Really hoping that it's our turn now, we seem to have been waiting forever!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hales- I see you are on tx number 7! We had our boys on tx number 7    so fingers crossed this will be lucky for you too!   

CLP


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks for the vote of confidence CLP - I'm certainly hoping so, think it's kind of getting to the point where we start to believe that it's never going to happen for us, even just once! x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hales- I remember that well during stimming for my 7th cycle I was so convinced that it wouldn't work that I applied to do my midwifery training, therefore commiting myself to 18 months of studying and commuting! because I was convinced that with my luck I wouldn't get PG and get a place on the course too!! I was offered a place, but had to turn it down as the boys would have been 5wks old when I would have started!! LOL   

Is strange how life throws you a curve ball when you least expect it!   

Good luck hun!!   

CLP


----------



## Hales :)

Trigger shot done - whoop whoop whoop! 

Will be so glad to at least have my OH off these crazy drugs (well, aside from the cyclogest), I've spent all day being in the wrong  lol

Hope all is well with everyone x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hales good luck with EC


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks, just made toast for DP so at least she has something before no food in morning - fortunately we're the first ones in, so should be home by lunch time  x


----------



## lucky2010

good luck hales and dp x


----------



## welshginge

Good luck hales


----------



## Me and Her

Hope EC went well this morning Hales.

El. xx


----------



## Steph29

Hope everything went well at ec today


----------



## Me and Her

Love the new picture Steph - He's gorgeous - I can't believe he's 4 weeks old already!

xx


----------



## lmb15

Hales - hope EC went well and you got lots of lovely eggies!!

Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hales- hope you got lots of eggies   

Hope everyone else is well.

Nothing much going on in my life at the moment still pootaling along.... divorce of my CP should be through next month i think. Not really sure how i feel about it.....   

Work is keeping me mega busy which is nice. ex DW has moved away from local area to much further afield so i wont be bumping into her any time soon which is probably best seen as we are not really on talking terms. 

I still desperatly want a baby but know that now is most def not the right time!! Its hard to see that so many of you who i first spoke to back in 2008 now have ur babies or BFP's yet im still very much childless......

Em xx


----------



## Hales :)

Hi All, 
Back from clinic - After a last cycles disappointing 4 follicles and subsequent cancel we have ended up with a whopping 17 eggs from todays EC! Can't tell you how pleased we are, last year (which did result in a BFP) we only had 8! Can't believe it!! Thank you so much for all of your good lucks - I'm sure it made a difference!!  
Steph - Shay is bootiful!! 
Lesbo_mum - Know what you mean, everyone seems to have overtaken us, all of our friends now have toddlers and I just keep thinking surely soon it'll be our time! Anyway - I'm sure you'll feel life is on track soon  

Hales x


----------



## Pinktink

halEs - just came in to see how you got on, that's amazing! Hope they get jiggy with the spermies tonight.

Take care xx


----------



## Me and Her

Great news Hales!   

El. xx


----------



## Belbs

Excellent news, Hales & Nic. I hope they fertilise nicely. Are you considering blasts or having 3 day ET?

Em - It is nice to see you posting. Things must be so hard with your CP divorce - I hope you are able to move on once it goes through. Best wishes to you.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Hales :)

We're having 2 embies transferred on day 3, hoping they're all nicely fertilising as we speak!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hales- Woo hoo 17 eggies is great hun.. good luck i have everything crossed for you guys! 

Belbs- How have you been? 

Em x


----------



## Steph29

Hales: Great news 17 eggs thats a good results fingers crossed for good fertalization     

Me & Her: I know i cant believe he is 4 weeks old already it is flying  they grow up so fast.


----------



## welshginge

17!!!!!!!! WOW - hope I can be as lucky as you & DP Hales!!!!!

I have began taking the pill & start jabs in 13 days! Suddenly It's starting to feel real. x

Hope everyone else is ok! Sorry no personals. I was up at half 3 puking (TMI) so don't feel so good.


----------



## Hales :)

Alas - had call today, 7 were 'immature' eggs (not sure if that's just our clinic being overly strict), 3 fertilised abnormally, so we're left with 7 (which is still more than we had on day 1 last fresh cycle)- the embryologist would like us to try and go to blastocyst - think we're going to decide on the call tomorrow, if we still have 6 or 7 then we'll go for blasts, if it's 4 or less then we'll have a 3 day transfer, if we have 5 then I'm not sure! We just really don't want to not get to transfer, I'm sure that won't be the case, but you never know! Out of the 5 that fertilised normally last year only 1 didn't make it to blastocyst (2 made it to early blastocyst), which apparently is a good indication.  Decisions decisions!!  

How is everyone today?? Is it me or is it boiling tonight??


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey, 

It is boiling! I have sat in the garden to cool down..

I know I am going to be awake most of the night, it is my first appointment at the fertility clinic tomorrow, I am so scared/excited/nervous and every other emotion (which I hope is normal ?!) 

Also on the other side, Warwick hospital did an ultrasound and found a tumour on my ovary so i'm like eeeeeeek where do i start! But I have positive energy flowing through me   and just watched the most beautiful pink sunset and let a tear fall down my cheek knowing that tomorrow could potentially change my life...

anyway, hope all ok, Gem x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Gem: Good Luck for tomorrow hope everything goes well, and yes all those emotions are normal good luck   

Hales: Congratulations on the fertalization news


----------



## lmb15

Hales - congrats on the fertilisation!! Whether it's day 3 or blasts, i'm sure a BFP awaits you   

Gem - get used to being on an emotional rollercoaster - welcome to the world of babymaking   

Lisa x


----------



## Belbs

Hales - great news that you have the chance of going to blast with your 7 little embies. 

Gem - I hope your appointment went well today and you managed to get some sleep. Lisa & Steph/Em are right: it is a rollercoaster ride of emotions. Good luck!   

Em - All is good with me and I am very happy to have finished work. Hurray!  

Welshginge - I hope you are feeling better after being pukey. Good luck with this cycle.   

Hi to everybody else.   

I am counting the weeks and days until our EDD! 5weeks + 4 to go...

Belbs xxx


----------



## Hales :)

Hi Gem, hope your appointment went well today 

Belbs - Not long now! Hoping the summer isn't too hot for you  Are you carrying big?

Clinic called today, all 7 are still going, mainly 2's & 3s (not sure if the grading of our clinic is the same as everywhere or not), one of our 3s is a 6 cell already, so we've opted to wait until Saturday, the clinic have said if only one gets to blast then they'll put that back plus the next best one - Exciting!


----------



## jo36

Belbs - I can't believe you only have 5 weeks to go until you meet your LO!!! It only seems like yesterday you got your BFP (prob not for you though!!!) Good luck with the last few remaining weeks and I hope you don't go over your due date by too much!! My DD was 10 days late - not fun!!!!

xx


----------



## welshginge

Very best of luck Hales!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hales good luck hun


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks all, just finding the waiting excruciating! 

I know I'm getting waaay ahead of myself, but we were having a conversation today about Christenings, is it even possible to have a Christening for a child of same sex parents - has anyone had one for their LOs?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hales I hadn't even thought that there would be a reason why not, as it is about a child and not the parents, and it isn't a legal thing? maybe ask on the religion thread

I have friends who are not married and also single mums had their LO's Christened


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks JJ, will ask over on the religion thread (hadn't even realised there was one!) when it is more a pressing issue - think I'm feeling a little too positive!!


----------



## Me and Her

Great news Hales - well done to you and DP! I can't see any reason why you couldn't have you LO christened.   

Belbs - hope you aren't too uncomfortable - you must be so excited!

Gem - how was your appointment?

El.  xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi guys

hope everyone is well. Just thought i'd update - we had bloods and scan todya and Amber has successfully down regged  we had our first stimming injection tonight - eeep it's all real now!!

Hales - we are planning to have a naming ceremony for our baby but as we aren't religious it will be civil rather than a christening but I can't see how they could refuse legally, do you go to church? Maybe if they know you it would be easier??

Belbs - hope you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy

jo - hope you 4 are ok x

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Belbs

PinkTink - eep! Very exciting that you are starting your own cycle - I have everything crossed for you.     

Hales - keep those positive thoughts. I'm certain it helps to keep calm and relaxed which is best for implantation.   Best of luck for you transfer tomorrow.    

Jo - I remember you going overdue which must have been extra hard with your SPD. Phoebe must be 4 and 1/2 months old by now! Time does fly... 

I probably won't go overdue as the hospital want to induce me early   . Apparently when you use donor egg and sperm there is a 50% risk of developing complications in late pregnancy.   
I was very surprised when a consultant told me that at 20 weeks. Although my auntie delivered a homebirth baby for a same sex couple who had swapped eggs like me and my DW and the birth mother was rushed to hospital with post partum hemorrhage. This is one of the apparent risks! 
I really don't want to be induced and am hoping I can get as close to my EDD as I can before they interfere. I had a scan yesterday and our LO is growing well and is approx. 4lbs 14 ozs. I have another scan on 10th Aug and consultant app. on the 12th so hopefully everything will still be looking good then.
I have been finding this heat tricky but thankfully I am not carrying very big. I just have very sore feet!!

Hi to everybody else.   

Belbs xxx


----------



## M2M

Morning ladies  
*
hales* - I am friends with a lesbian couple with a little boy and they had him christened in their local church.  It's more to do with the church I think - some will be more open-minded than others! Good luck for tomorrow.  
*Pinktink* - Fab news that Amber has down-regulated.  It's all happening now, eep! Keeping everything crossed for you! 

*Belbs* - Wow, exciting news that your little one will soon be here! I bet you can't wait!  I hope LO comes as close as possible to your due date so you don't have to be induced. 

*Me and Her* - Glad you're feeling a little bit better.  
*Gem* - Hope everything went okay at your appointment.  
Everyone else... 

As for me, we now have some dates for our FET cycle so I'm back on the rollercoaster again.  We have our down-regulation appointment on 12th August, so less than two weeks to wait! We have 4 little frosties waiting for us and I am just    that they survive the thaw and become our baby/babies.


----------



## jo36

Pinktink - wonderful news Lynn about Ambers successful downregging. All action go from here on in then! Everything crossed for you guys that all goes well and this is your time...you deserve it   

Belbs - I had no idea that you are potentially more at risk when conceiving with donor eggs! I know Steph and Em did just this and Em was overdue, wonder if they were aware of the risks? How early are they looking at inducing you? Feeling for your poor feet, at least the weather has cooled off a bit! The last few weeks don't half drag!    

M2M - good luck with your FET, really hope it all goes to plan for you both.   

Hales - good luck for tomorrow, hope the clinic have great news for you!   

Jo x


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone,

Pinktink: congrats on downregging Fingers crossed this is your time so exited for you both   

Belbs: Hi, We wasnt told of any potential risks, I went 13 days over Shay was born on the 13 day and 1 was induced 2 days before which was really horrible and would like to avoid it again, but the actual birth was really pleasent (people think im mad when i say that), Hope you avoid induction and your LO comes on time you are right about the last few weeks drag and then when you have to wait 2 more weeks after that really drives you mad when ALL you want to just want to meet your LO.

Hi Jo how you been, saw your pics of your LO she is so lovely. 

Hales: Good luck for tomorrow

Emx


----------



## Hales :)

Hi All, That's it, we're finally PUPO! We have two blasts on board, graded 2BC, so fingers crossed!

Pinktink - Glad you're getting to stimming!  Hope it goes well! Am I right that this cycle is all yours?
We're not particularly religious, neither of us go to church (in fact, I don't believe in religion at all, I think a lot of wrong has been done in the name of it, but whole-heartedly believe in God), whereas DP does believe in Christianity, and would prefer for any LOs to be Christended, which I'm happy to go along with.

M2M - Not long to wait until the scan, day after our OTD, however I'm sure it will feel like FOREVER to both of us lol

Belbs - Really didn't know that about donor eggs, I wonder why?

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Steph29

Hales: Congrats on being PUPO fingers crossed


----------



## Pinktink

Congrats on getting your blasties home. Fx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi everyone, 

Sorry i've not been able to update - may laptop charger went so I had to order a new one and it drove me craaaaaaaaazy! 

So I had my appointment at CRM, it was ok, apart from it took them 5 attempts to get any blood  

I saw Dr Keay but he basically said there is nothing I can do until I have the operation to remove the tumour which should be in August/September sometime. Now from all my research this is a 'Ovarian testosterone producing' tumour, which may solve all my problems if it is removed...who knows...because it may make my hormone levels normal again. 

Anyway I had an internal scan too and that showed a healthy uterus and womb etc but classic PCOS which is what I knew has had so many scans before. He asked about my family history etc it all felt a bit weird and going on my own was awful. 

So my pre op appointment is in August, my next appointment at CRM is November and I have to try and get my weight down before then and try and find a way to get funding too. 

I hope you are all having a lovely weekend, I am sending   love gem xx


----------



## southern_angel

Glad to read an update from you Gem, and to hear that the appointment went ok (apart from blood, eek!). 

It must have been tough going on your own, I think you were very brave. Do you have someone who can come and look after you when you have the op? I think the lack of 'looking after' is one of the hardest things about going this journey alone, but if we're creative we can still find it (I had a friend visiting on Thursday and just the fact that she sorted out lunch made a huge difference to the day). 

 that the op sorts things out for you     

Angel x


----------



## Me and Her

Pinktink – congrats on downregging
.
Belbs – glad things are going well and I really hope you don’t need to be induced.

M2M – not log to wait now   .

Hi Jo, southernangel and Steph   

Congrats Hales – hope you are both surviving the 2ww.

Glitterintheair – I hope the operation will solve all your problems and then you will be on the way to a BFP   .

El.  xx


----------



## Belbs

Hi All   

Hales - congrats on being PUPO!     sending you lots of luck.

Steph & Em - I did notice that you had gone over your due date. I'm glad that the actual birth was pleasant. What a cutie Shay is.   I am quite nervous about the labour and birth... eek! But it is good to hear that you enjoyed it. 

El - great news that you have a date sorted for downregging for your FET cycle.   Good luck.     

Jo- I think I chose the wrong hospital!! UCH in London do a lot of research and I was sent to a consultant because of the IVF. She really burst my bubble when she told me about the risks but I will mention that all was fine with Steph & Em. She said I would be induced around 38-39 weeks so at least our LO's  lungs will be fully developed.   And I would miss out on that frustrating wait!   

Gem - I hope all goes well with your op.     

Angel - How many weeks are you now?


I don't understand why there are increased risks to people that use donor egg and sperm but it would be interesting to know the science behind it. I think for hetero people who use a donor egg with their partner's sperm there is less risk as womens' bodies build up antibodies to the sperm or something like that. I'm not a biology person so the things the consultant told me went over my head!! 

Hi to everybody else.

Belbs xxx


----------



## welshbean

Hi All

I have been lurking for a while.    I am waiting for my first IUI....  only 8 or so days to go now :-}

Hales - on the Christening thing, we avoided this at first with our two children.  DW and I were both raised as Catholics and we wouldn't have the children Christened in a chuch that didn't recognise our family for what it was.

We discovered the Metropolitan Community Church whose congregation largely consists of the LGBT community and are due to get the children Christened there later this year.    It is definately a horses for course thing - but this feels right to us.

Having said that, over the years I have been to Christenings of children of gay parents in all sorts of churches!  PM me if you want more details.

WelshBean


----------



## lmb15

Belbs - I saw a consultant because it was an IVF pregnancy. She said they normally induce you at 39-40 weeks if you've not already gone into labour naturally. Reasoning behind it was that with IVF you know the exact date of fertilisation. They usually let non IVF people go over by a couple of weeks because the dates are never usually correct - so 37-42 weeks is classed as term. So, with IVF, they know when the baby should be born, and going over the due date increases risks of having a still birth (which is why people are induced at or before 42 weeks - any longer than that and there's a chance the placenta will pack in and the baby die). That was their reasoning behind it. As it was, i ended up having Isaac at 36 weeks by C section, so it never applied to me!! Anyway, enjoy the rest of your pregnancy (and the peace and quiet!!  ).

Lisa x


----------



## Steph29

Hi all,

lisa: Thats really interesting to know cuz i did ask if i could be induced earlier then 40 +11 as i didnt want to go over not 2 weeks anyway and i was told that they dont induce early anymore if no problems as they were inducing people and they were ending up having prem babies as they had got dates wrong which is understandable but as you say with ivf your dates cant be wrong.It is just a bit shocking as this was not mentioned at all and i was allowed to go up untill the very last day allowed to have him.

emax


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone.

Fwiw I have looked at some of the research.regarding induction for ivf women and it's a bit ropey and that's why most consultants don't follow it.

Update from us - we had our first stims scan today after four days of stims and we have 7 leading follicles with 7 smaller ones. Consultant is happy with progress - yay!!

Xxx


----------



## Me and Her

Welshbean - hope the next 8 days go quickly.

Pinktink - glad all is going well for you.

We are booked in for our next cycle now - first scan next thursday.   

El. xx


----------



## Belbs

Pinktink - thanks for looking into that. Can you tell me where I could find some information online to take to my consultant appointment next week? Great news about your follies.    

Lisa - I hope you are well after all your medical treatment and are enjoying being a mum.   
Thanks for mentioning about what your consultant said. Did you use your partner's eggs too? I know your c-section was for medical reasons and you may not have wanted to have one but I wish I could opt for one. My DW doesn't want me to have one but I am quite nervous about the birth - especially if I am induced. 

Ema - did you have extra scans to monitor Shay's growth? 

Belbs xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone   

Belbs: No i was midwifery led and no consultant led so only had the normal scans i did have a growth scan as they thought i was measuring big but think the midwife i saw that day measured me wrong as no other midwife could get that measurement but apart from that it was just the normal pregnancy scans as i was lucky and had a really smooth pregnancy.

Pinktink: Good news on the follies we have everything crossed for you   

Ema


----------



## Hales :)

Yay PinkTink! Sounds very promising!  Got everything crossed for you!

Thanks everyone for the christening info, I am getting way ahead of myself! lol

Glitter - Dr. Keay is our doctor (he did our ET on Saturday in fact) and is lovely!


----------



## Pinktink

Hey everyone. 

How is everyone... 

We had another scan today and now have 9 good size follies and a bunch of small ones which might still play ball. Amber is copng well wth this cycle but I'm really stressy - got to calm down!!

We're now also on (well am is) vitamin b12 injections which sting like a ***** and baby aspirin. 

Pleeeeeeeease let this work 

Lynn xx


----------



## Steph29

Pinktink : Great news im so exited for you both and really glad you are having a better positive journey this time


----------



## welshginge

Pinktink: all sounds very good!!


----------



## Hales :)

Think it may all be over for us - light pink staining on tissue, but at 6dp 5dt we don't think it's implanation bleeding - just can't believe AF has come so early - 11dp, DP is normally 14 days smack on.  We've bought some early response tests to double check for in the morning. 
Hope everyone is ok - sorry for the very me post x


----------



## lucky2010

hope it's implantation Hales x


----------



## welshginge

I really hope you are wrong Hales!!!

AFM - I'm starting my DR jabs TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## Hales :)

Starting to feel hopeful - spotting seems to have stopped - BFP yesterday morning, hoping that not due to the trigger shot, will have been 17 hours shy of 14 days since the Pregnyl.  We'll see, got everything crossed anyway! 

Exciting Welshginge - at least your hormones will be getting back to normal!


----------



## Pinktink

Hi hales

fingers crossed that this is a super sticky bean and was just buryig in tight to cause the spotting.

I think it is too long for it to be trigger isn't it??  

fx

good luck on your first jabby.

Afm we are ready to trigger tonight after a few tense days and Amber is booked in for egg collection on tues at 9.30 eeeeeep

Lynn xx


----------



## Hales :)

Blimey Lynn, that's come around quick (I'm sure it hasn't for you guys) - good luck, hope it goes well! x


----------



## Steph29

Fingers crossed Hales   

Good luck for tues Pinktink   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hales- I told you it would be 7th time lucky!    Congratulations!!

Amber & Lynn- I have everything crossed for you!!    

CLP


----------



## Belbs

Hales - that sounds very promising to me! I have everything crossed that it wasn't the trigger shot.     

PinkTink - good luck for your ET tomorrow.      

Hi to everybody else   

Belbs xxx


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks guys, not counting chickens just yet - will wait and see on Wednesday! 

Just a quick message for PinkTink - good luck for tomorrow! x


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks so much guys  xxx


----------



## jo36

Pinktink - heaps of luck for tomorrow girls   

Hales - looking good to me!!!!    

xx


----------



## welshginge

Good luck Pinktink!

Keeping my fingers crossed Hales!

I am emotional as hell today! Not sure if it's finally starting IVF or the drugs but almost just cried looking at an american diner I want to go to. WTF?


----------



## Pinktink

Hi guys

just a quick post to say thank you for the luck. All went well and got 9 eggs 

will post properly later xx


----------



## Steph29

Pinktink- Congratulations glad it all went well, 9 wow thats a good number


----------



## Hales :)

Lovely PT! 9 is a good number


----------



## b&amp;l

Pt - 9 is great, in our thoughts n prayers for the next short while

X


----------



## Hales :)

Strong positive here!  will send proper message later as on my phone x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

​​​​​CLP ​


----------



## welshbean

Wow - hales - Congratulations

Apologies for the me post - am on CD15 of what is normally a 26 day cycle and no ovulation so far.  SOOOOO frustrated and to make it worse we have to leave the country on Thursday night or Friday morning at the latest.    Am so hoping to get a surge tomorrow so that we can inseminate before we go on our road trip.  Kids are mega excited about it so we have to go!!

I have a feeling this road is gonna be a long one   

   to the rest of you.


----------



## Pinktink

Just letting you know that out of our 9 eggies....9 fertilised!!!! 

Hales - yipppeee!!! Xxx


----------



## Belbs

Fantastic news Amber & Lynn! I hope they multiply beautifully ready for your ET!

Hales -     Congratulations!


----------



## welshginge

well done Hales & Pinktink!!!


----------



## b&amp;l

9 out of 9 - wtg!!  Lots of positve vibes for all that comes along  x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

WoooHooo!! Fantastic Amber and Lynn!! When is your ET? Are you going for blasts? Or day 3? single or (My favourite LOL  ) Double?

     

CLP


----------



## Steph29

Pinktink: thats fantastic news so happy for you both  when is ET 

Hales congrats on your


----------



## Pinktink

Hi guys,

Thanks very much   

Hales - I'm so happy for you guys       

We are so happy with 'The Call' this morning - we were hoping for a good number but to have them all still going is amazing. They aren't going to look at them until Friday morning - if there is an obvious choice we will have ET at 11.30 Friday but if there are enough going strong we are hoping to take them to blasts and have ET on Sunday morning... EEEEEEEEP We are having two put back....         

god there is so much waiting...

....waiting for the month you can cycle
....waiting for AF to start
....waiting for day 17 to start downregging
....waiting for baseline scan
....waiting for each stims scan
....waiting for EC
....waiting for The Call
....waiting to see how they develop
....waiting for ET
....the 2ww
....BFP (hopefully)
....waiting for your scan

arrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  can you tell I'm getting a little bit impatient!                       

love to all xx


----------



## Me and Her

Yay Hales - huge   on your   , I'm so pleased for you both.   

Great news for you too Pinktink.   

Welshginge - hope you are OK ^hug^.

Welshbean - hope you get to inseminate tomorrow.

El.  xx


----------



## welshginge

So glad everything is going well for peep at the mo. Long may it continue.

AFM - Getting some side effects now was tired & grumpy yesterday & DW has given me a new nickname 'Melon's Muldoon' - my boobs are HUGE!


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks all for the congrats! 

Welshbean - Any news yet? Hoping that you get a positive OPK!

Pink Tink - That is brilliant news!! Hoping they are dividing nicely as we speak! We had the same decision to make about which day to put back, I'm glad we waited for blasts. We were a little uncertain as we were panicking about not having any to transfer, so almost opted for our best one which was a 6 cell.  However when it came to transfer day the 6 cell had given up the day before, so think it was definitely the right choice!
Know what you mean about the waiting, yesterday morning we both woke up at 5am and was in for what felt the longest wait ever! Now just need to wait for the scan...Argh!


CLP - lol @ the 'double'  It has crossed my mind that we may be having 2, DP is having really strong pregnancy symptoms already, unfortunately our clinic only do bloods if there is an issue, so no idea what her HCG is to see if it's high.

El - How was hol? x

Welshginge - lol, on upside at least you know all of the extra hormones are doing something


----------



## welshbean

Negative OPK this morning - fairly certain I am not going to ovulate this month!!  I will keep testing just in case.

On the positive side - we can go on holiday as planned this evening.  The children are very excited!!

Not sure what happens next........


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone,

well the waiting continues - hope our little embies are dividing nicely    

Hales - where abouts do you live? We're in Herts and if you're anywhere near I can run a hcg for you if you like?

Welshbean - that sucks about ovulation - do you normally ovulate or have you not tracked your cycles before, would you consider stimulated cycles?

welshginge - lol at the big boobs - hope you don't fall over!

arghhhhhh come on embies


----------



## Hales :)

Bless your cottons Pinktink, that's really kind of you, we're in the Midlands, so a little way away from you to simply satisfy my idle curiosity  If we do get worried we have a MUMS clinic close by that'll do one for £55, but thank you so much!

Welshbean - Hopefully next cycle you'll ovulate, if not it may be worth looking at a stimulated one.  Where are you going nice?


----------



## jo36

Hales - congrats on the BFP!! What great news...

Pinktink - well done on your awesome 9 eggies. Hoping they're doing their job and ET goes as planned.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hales- I had no idea what my HCG was when PG with the boys, but just knew it was twins, after I had a scan at my local EPU (due to my history) and they only found one I was still sure they had missed one and it was twins!! And of course as we know now I was right!  


I did have some HCG bloods done this time (DW did them for me   ) but it was kind of obvious it was twins as we had BFP on7dpt of day 3 embies!

So did you do a double blast transfer then? or are you think it may have divided?

Lynn & Amber- Have everything crossed for you      looking great so far!

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

thanks CLP    - we're so excited to see what flavour your little twinnies are - still can't believe you didn't find out    lol

just watched the meteor shower and wished on 9 shooting stars - one for each embie -    

9 hours until the second CALL!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Ah, thanks hun! We are very excited about finding out the flavours too! But looking forward to getting to call everyone with the news this time!  I can be very stubborn, and I let Michelle have her way and find out last time! 

Anyway as C-section is booked for 2nd Nov its only 84 days to wait now!  LOL (My consultant looked relieved when I asked about a section, she was on call and delivered Thomas with his Apgar of 1)

Anyway a quick cheeky midwfery question (if you don't mind?) I saw my MW today and we were dicussing carrying your PG differently and heartbeat speeds with regards to boys vs girls. What do you think is it all a load of tosh or is there some truth in it?



Pinktink said:


> just watched the meteor shower and wished on 9 shooting stars - one for each embie -


Ah, thats lovely     !! Come on magic nine!! 

CLP


----------



## Hales :)

CLP - Yes, we had 2 blasts transferred, and had a really strong positive 7dpt, not only that, but the night before DP had an implantation bleed, so was kind of thinking if that was the only one that had implanted, surely there wouldn't have been so much HCG in the blood the next morning to get such a strong line? Very exciting! My car was written off back in April, and I've been holding out buying a new one as I want to know what kind of size I'll be buying, as if we do have twins now, then we will hopefully end up with having 3, so need a car to fit 3 car seats side by side! lol 

Pinktink - I've got everything crossed for you both here - what time will you get the call? That's lovely about the meteor shower, I was hoping for us to go and look, but DP was so pooped that she went to bed at 9 and I followed at half 9!

Hope everyone else is ok! x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone!
Sorry I've been AWOL for a while, my computer is still playing up so resigning myself to ultra-slow phone posting at the mo!
Hales, massive congratulations!! That's just great news! Due to my previous miscarriage, I asked my gp to do HCG bloods for me this time & she was quite happy to oblige. Maybe yours would too if you asked? I had high results & a few people were betting on twins for us but there is only one girlie in there!
Pinktink, congrats to you too! What a fab result! Looking forwards to seeing your update...
CLP, our midwives took great delight in comparing our babies heartbeats & had predicted that Maz would be having a girl & I would be having a boy since their heartbeats were quite different in speed. They're both girlies though, unless all the scans are wrong?! The midwives told us that sometimes there is some truth in it all, but generally it's just another nice way to have a guess   Do you have any inklings as to what yours may be?

We've finally broken up from work, hooray! Only 5 weeks to go now till they should be arriving! My LO is still breech so they've given her 2 weeks to turn herself, otherwise I'll be having a scan to confirm her position & a c-section if she's still head-up. Little monkey!

Twobumps x 

Twobumps xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

TwoBumps said:


> CLP, our midwives took great delight in comparing our babies heartbeats & had predicted that Maz would be having a girl & I would be having a boy since their heartbeats were quite different in speed. They're both girlies though, unless all the scans are wrong?! The midwives told us that sometimes there is some truth in it all, but generally it's just another nice way to have a guess  Do you have any inklings as to what yours may be?


DW is convinced I'm having two girls because

I'm moodier

My bum has got bigger (even has stretch marks  )

My (o)(o) are much bigger

I've only gain 6lbs 

And I am majorly craving sweet stuff especially cream cakes

And My hands are more swollen I've had to take my CP ring off and wear it on a chain!

Bump is a different shape (rounder)

And both HBs sound like galloping horses on our home doppler.

All of this is different to my last PG.

I however am convinced I'm having one of each, don't why just am! and then my MW who swore at my previous appointments that she didn't like to guess the flavour of babies, commented yesterday on how different the heartbeats sounded and wonders if they could be boy/girl twins!?

We would both love to have a girl after having two boys but who really cares as long as they are healthy. We have already joked about baby #5 if we have another two boys!  

CLP


----------



## nickidee

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> We have already joked about baby #5 if we have another two boys!


shouldn't this ready babies #5&6  ?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

nickidee said:


> shouldn't this ready babies #5&6  ?


Think we may consider a eSET if we have anymore?! LOL 

Anyway what are the chances of another set of twins? Statistically even with tx two sets is 1 in 10000! Surely it couldn't happen again? LOL 

CLP


----------



## welshginge

Hi all *warning 'me' post ahead*. Why is down regging so sh*t? I honestly could kill someone today - for no reason at all!!! Anyone had this? If so do you have any pearls of wisdom? Pleeeeeeez?! I know it's for a good reason yadda, yadda, yadda but I feel so miserable today.


----------



## nickidee

welshginge said:


> Hi all *warning 'me' post ahead*. Why is down regging so sh*t? I honestly could kill someone today - for no reason at all!!! Anyone had this? If so do you have any pearls of wisdom? Pleeeeeeez?! I know it's for a good reason yadda, yadda, yadda but I feel so miserable today.


I have had 5 IVFs to date and each cycle has been different - I was sent doolally in my 3rd and 4th cycles but I think that part of this was to do with recovering from a miscarriage and the fact that I was somewhat depressed at the time. 
The only thing that I can suggest is to go easy on yourself, explain to your partner that your emotions are all over the place so she understands, and try to do some nice things to take your mind off your mood swings. This too will pass.


----------



## Belbs

Hi All   

PinkTink - I hope all your wishes come true. Looking forward to news about your ET.     

Welshginge - No pearls of wisdom but it is normal to feel crappy whilst DR. I just had the one injection but my DW had the daily injections and definitely felt like killing people. Mostly annoying men on the tube which led to a few verbal fights!!   I hope you have a chilled weekend to help you feel better. 

Twobumps - it is great to hear both of your news and I hope your 'little monkey' turns very soon. How exciting - not long to go!! 

CLP - I don't think you should test the stats...   You never know - it could always happen! 

AFM - I only have 3 weeks + 1 until my EDD. I saw a consultant yesterday but they haven't made any decisions about me being induced - I have to go back again next week! I don't want to be induced.   

I hope everybody else is well.

Belbs xxx


----------



## welshginge

Thanks Nicki & Belbs. Yup, the daily injections are a chore. I'll keep my eyes on the prize. Going out tonight so hopefully I will have a good time. 

Hope you have your baby the way you want to Belbs!! x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

Will do personals later as on my iPod and it annoys me!!

Just to let you know that we had ET this morning and had two 8 cell embryos put back - good grades -yay fingers crossed. Decided for dya 3 transfer as out of the other 7 1 was only at 4 cell and the rest were at 6 cell..... The 6cells look quite good but these two def looked the best - going to let the other guys grow and see if any make it to blast for freezing but really our goal this time was to get the beat embryos put back and we feel really happy and cautiously hopeful.

The 2ww madness begins.....


----------



## lmb15

*Hales* - Congrats on the bfp!!!! Yippee!!

*Pinktink *- bet you wish you'd left LWC earlier don't you??! Seems like your current cycle is exactly how the previous 2 should have been. Congrats on the safe transfer of your 2 embies, hope they're snuggling in 

*Welshginge *- i feel your pain! I had to down reg for 5.5 weeks as my recipient took longer to down reg than me. Cue random episodes of bursting into tears!! It really does get better. Just remember, it's only for a couple of weeks,and think of what you stand to gain at the end of it all 

As for us, we're thinking about planning to start treatment for a sibling/s for Isaac early next year. Laura's turn this time  . Plan is to do IVF egg share with the same donor sperm we used before, which we have on ice.

Hi to everyone else.

Lisa x


----------



## welshginge

Yay Pinktink!!!! Keeping everything crossed. Thanks Lisa - wishing Laura good luck for her turn! x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Woohoo- Amber & Lynn, will keep everything crossed  for you!!      
All going well you'll get a nice BFP in a few weeks and a nice crop of      for Lynn to use next year!   

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

maybe the year after - we're not you guys!!!    

On a computer now so can do some personals!

CLP - In my opinion the 'way you're carrying', 'how the heartbeat sounds', 'how fast the heartbeat is' things are basically a bit of fun - if I hold a sonicaid on one side of your bump it will sound like a train if I hold it on the other side (same baby) it will sound like a horse... baseline rates are very different depending on the gestation, the placental function, how active the baby is at that point etc, and bumps are carried differently and weight spread differently because (sorry) but after you've had a baby your abdominal muscles tend to be looser so the uterus appears different.....

all that being said we all make these little guesses lol - I often guess what flavour the baby I am delivering is going ot be based on what colour socks/pants I'm wearing lol..

I have to say I think the c-section route is completely justified - I do very much believe in normal birth but I would go straight for c-section if we had twins - lots of reasons but I'm not surprised the consultant agreed if they were there for the scarier moments of your boys births!

fwiw Amber is convinced you have one of each flavour in there!

Hales - hope you guys are still going well... hopefully be bump buddies soon lol    

Lisa - hell yes we wished we'd left sooner but then we wouldn't have met Dr Venkat who is without doubt one of the best consultants I have ever met (and I've worked with a LOT!) so maybe it was meant to be! We're really happy with how this cycle was managed, Good luck for starting next year - we're hoping to carry one pregnancy each as well   

Welshginge -     down regging was tough for amber this time too - it will be over before you know it!

Belbs - not long to go now - since I saw it on the boards i have looked at some of the research and there is a good study which puts IVF pregnancies at a 4 times higher risk at term - we discussed this with our consultant and she said she wouldn't recommend going overdue - if you're not happy to be induced I would ask for some extra monitoring for the period you are overdue, we routinely let IVF pregnancies run 12 days over but it is something I am planning to discuss with our clinical director when I next see him.

Twobumps - nice to hear from you. Hope you enjoy some time off together before 2 become 4! Are you still planning for homebirths?

As for us - Amber is resting on the couch and hopefully our little embies (aka bette and tina)are starting to get snuggled in!

Love to all..

L & A


----------



## Belbs

Thanks for looking into that PinkTink   Brilliant news about your ET - I hope your little embies are snuggling in tight and you have some little snow babies ready for number 2, or 3!

I am being closely monitored - we had scans at 28, 34 and 36 weeks. One of the risks mentioned was FRG but our little bean is growing beautifully. They also took a swab at 25 weeks looking for a protein which can leak from the uterus called pronectin which is a sign of premature birth - one of the other risks. Apparently using an donor egg also increases the risk of pre-eclampsia, APH, PPH and reduced efficiency of the placenta. Personally I feel like a guinea-pig! So far - no signs of any of these. 
I do wonder about the age of people in the study - I can imagine most women using donor eggs are in their 40's so are at increased risk to these problems anyway. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## Pinktink

Belbs,

this is the main problem with this research as I said before a lot of people don't act on it at all and treat ivf pregnancies the same as others because when you look at ivf as a demographic there is usually 'advanced maternal age' and often some other factors which could be responsible for all the poor outcomes and it could be nothing to do with the fact they were ivf or donor egg. 

It sounds like your hospital are being careful with you which is good.

Love pt x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while. I just felt I needed a bit of 'time out' following our failed IVF in March. I have been reading the threads on/off though so can do a few recent personals, but sorry if I dont mention you as been away too long to do full personals:

*Pinktink,* I'm so thrilled your own IVF cycle has gone so well, and really  your 2 embies stick!

*Hales*, Congratulations on your BFP, is it sinking in yet?

*Welshbean*, Your change of plan sounds good, did you manage to insem this month?

*Welshginge*, Sorry the IVF cycle is making you feel rotten, let's hope its all worth it!!

*Belbs*, I cant believe your nearly due! I hope you manage to agree with your Dr's the care you want, and hopefully an induction wont be needed anyways!

*CLP, TwoBumps* and all the other bumps hope your pregnancies are going well.

AFM, as I said we were really down after our failed IVF and as most of you know we were trying to decide whether to do another or revert back to IUI's. Anyways we chose the latter, and had medicated IUI in July (which was our 6th treatment) which finally resulted in a BFP!We were in shock initially (still are a bit) so I didnt want to post till we had our first scan which was today (at 7 weeks) and thankfully we saw 1 baby with a strong heartbeat!

Love S x


----------



## southern_angel

Oh *MandMtb*, what fabulous news  So pleased for you  

Hope you are both doing well too *Pinktink*, I'm loving the embie names! I'm just about to watch the final ep of season 5 - lots of Bette and Tina!!!

Angel


----------



## Pinktink

mandmtb  we're both so happy for you... 

Today is a bit of a tough day for us - keep worrying what ifs... No pma left for today  will reply properly tmw xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Have been reading lately just not posting as havent hadthe time, lol, Lou is into everything these days, all good fun though.

Pinktink  -  Sounds like you have had a really good cycle this time, hoping those 2 lovely little embies are snuggled in tight!!

MandMtb  -  Great news bout your BFP hope you have happy and healthy next 7mths or so.

Twobumps  -  I cant believe that you are both around th 35wk mark seems like time has gone so quickly since you posted about your bfps!!

CLP  -  Bump pic looking good, cant believe you thinking of number 5, lol!!

Welshginge  -  I remember being very tearul on our second cycle, it was most embarrassing at work when I would burst into tears on the phone or just when someone asked me how I was, it doesnt last too long tho and will all be worth it in the end!!

Sorry havent managed to do personals for all, hope everyone is doing well, we are good, I havent done very well on the losing weight for treatment frot but we decided that we just have to get on and start again otherwise will never get there and would really love a sibling for Louise.

So I am off to LWC first ting tomorrow morning, I have to be there for 9am, what a chore thats going to be on the triain but need to get bloods done otherwise will have to wait another month,  and also have inital consutl again so am hoping that all will be sorted and we will be able to start in my september cycle.  DOesnt anyone know how long the blood results take to come back and do you think if have evrything done tomorrow then it will all be back in time to start next month.  As just want to get started again now.

Otherwise we are good, Lou had another appt with ENT today and is now booked to have her tonsills and adenoids out so they reckon this will be done in about 8wks and this should sort out her sleep apneoa, so eveything crossed.

Maggie

xx


----------



## Steph29

Mand Mtb: Congratulations both of you   

Belbs: Cant believe that you are being monitored so closley, nothing at all was mentioned to me i just went through as a normal pregnancy midwifery led with no consulatants and allowed to go over 2 weeks over. Have they said if they will let you go over or not?

Emax


----------



## Me and Her

Huge congrats MandMtb!   

MagsandEmma - hope your appointment goes well and you can start in september. Our GP got bloods back in about 10days but LWC may be faster.

El. xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Am on mobile so very quick post! MandMtb- big congrats on your BFP!  Maggie- DW told receptionist at LWC "see you next year" after our seven week scan!!! If I remember correct LWC get bloods back in 2-3 days! Lynn- PMA hunny you'll get there!! x x


----------



## welshginge

OMG MandMTB !!!!!!!! Huge congrats (so jealous!!) but you totally deserve it. Gives me hope!! Thanks MagsandEmma.

AFM - I had a rough 2 days but feel ok now, just hoping it lasts!


----------



## Belbs

*S* - I am so happy for you both. Huge congratulations!!    I am so glad your decision to continue with IUI was the right one.

Ema - The consultant won't allow me to go beyond my EDD or give birth in the birthing centre but I have started to accept the fact I'll most likely be induced so I'd best be ready rather than scared!!

PT and Welshginge -                                                                                      

Hi to everybody else 

Belbs xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Thank you all for your lovely kind words of congratulations!

*WG *- I totally understand the jelousy! but am glad we also give you hope. I know how much others BFP such as TwoBumps etc really helped give me hope too. Glad your feeling ok now x

*MagsandEmma* - good luck with getting started again 

*PinkTink* - Big  for your both and sending lots of  your way.

S x


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Soooo ..... its been a looong while since I've posted as I just needed some time out.... like 6 months ... :S

*mandmtb* - what amazing news!! How absolutely wonderful - hope the pregnancy is easy, morning sickness free and healthy!!!! You are an inspiration to me as we are just going through the same sort of decision process as you did!

*PinkTink & Welshginge* - IVF is just an awful experience that you wouldn't wish on anyone and is such a strain on the body so really pleased to hear that you are both doing well. Keep positive and I really hope that you all have great results and those embies have been super sticky and divided LOTS!! 

*MagsandEmma *- hope the bloods come back super quick so you can get cracking in September  yay!

afm ... second ICSI treatment failed 3 weeks ago and wifey & I are just starting to deal with the emotions properly - its been too hard to face. We've decided not to have another cycle in the near future as its just so yucky from downregging to stimming and then the impersonal egg collection and transfer. So we're going to try with a known donor .... if he's still happy to be involved. He offered last year, but we did IVF with an unknown donor at the clinic as the consultant at the clinic told us our chances of conceiving were best that way because of my age & high FSH level  so we went with his advice.... we then didn't use our donor in between cycles... so we're seeing him next week and keeping everything crossed that he's still happy to gift us his little swimmers.

i naively didn't think it would be this hard  emotional rollercoasters and feelings of failure just the tip of the iceburg. Thank goodness I have my wife to keep me smiling and sane!

Best wishes to everyone,               

Nic xxx


----------



## welshbean

Hey all.

Just catching up from our weekend away - which was wonderful

Thanks for the email MandMTB - CONGRATUALTIONS to you guys - look forward to seeing you at Out2Play in the future!!  

Sorry for the lack of other personals - I am at work and have tons to do 

I still haven't ovulated - today is CD21 and it seems very unlikely now given that I only have 26 day cycles.

Our consultant has agreed to "induction of ovulation" next month - so I am awaiting delivery of drugs in the next few days.

I think it will be Fostamin, as this is what they gave DW.

Am hoping this is just a hiccup and the drugs will give my eggs the kickstart they apparently need.........


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone.

Welshbean - hope your next cycle goes smoothly with the druggies... glad you had a good weekend!

Hopeful Nic - I'm so sorry for your bfn, and how hard you are finding it... we had a really tough time after our second cycle as it was a chemical pregnancy - like being handed your dream only to have it snatched away 3 days later! It was awful and it took us a couple of months to really get our heads round it and to be honest until we started this cycle I dont feel like we laid it to rest. I hope the known donor is still keen to go. I have to say our cycle this time was so much more personal and felt a lot less stressful as we went with a new clinic with consultant led care and our consultant is really lovely and made it feel like an almost nice process...(almost!!)

M&Mtb Hope you are feeling ok   

Belbs - I work on a consultant led unit and we still have beautiful and normal births on a daily basis - don't worry too much about where it is... everyones experience is unique.

MagsandEmma - Our bloods took no time at all from the LWC (one of the things they actually did right) so hopefully you can start soon... just a random question.... you weren't in asda in stevenage today were you?? Glad they are sorting Lou out soon   

AFM - I am feeling more positive today - still no idea about the result but cant assume the worst - not when our embies could be hanging on in there!    

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Thanks for all the wishes for getting started again, I had a really positive morning at the clinic this morning, my ovaries are actually looking more active than they did over a yr ago so that is good, we could of started this cycle but we are prepared and have been planning on starting next cycle so we are sticking with that.  Bloods will be back by end of week, am booked in for our injection training, which makes me laugh as we are both nurses.  I may need to have  GA this time for egg collection as I have an ovary that keeps going behind my uterus and it has proved vey difficult to collect eggs from there previoulsy altho today it was easier seen, so fingers crossed it stays that way.

I also discussed with Dr about eset and this seems to be their preference now and is one of the packages they offer which also includes blastocyst and first yr freeze.  So wondering what everyone else thinks on this, we will have icsi again as this is what we have done on previous two cycles and would always wonder what if, if it didnt work and hadnt done isci.  They thing is you have to decide if you want to do eset package before you begin treatment and they will only put back one blastocyst, on our previous 2 cycles we have never had enough eggs to go to blasts and never had any suitable to freeze, and I got the impression that even if you couldnt get to blast stage they would still on put 1 embryo back when we both would want 2 put back, does anyone know if they can only put 1 blast back or would it be our could we push for 2??  So a few decisions to make yet but all set for starting on next cycle.

Pinktink  -  Yeah we were in asda this afternoon, I was actually ricing up their drugs for cycle and they are £200 cheaper than the clinic so thats a bonus!!

Sorry no personals, will catch up soon

Maggie
xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi maggie,

I thought I recognised lou!! She is gorgeous btw. 

We did a lot of shopping around for drugs because it's the first time we paid for them.. Asda were second best but behind central homecare by a long way! Are you using gonal f?? They are £282 per 900iu pens in asda and only £207 for central homecare which saved us a small fortune. They are also very good at delivering at short notice - packages are packed with ice packs and couriered they supply all needles syringes etc sharps box for free and a lot of people charge for those... Highly recommend them!

I'm glad your appt went well - I don't think I'd feel comfortable commuting to eset u less I knew it was a blast... Is that the ivf lite that's in their price list?? I would also go for icsi if we were still at the lwc as their sperm thresholds are lower and like you I'd never forgive myself if there was a fertilisation problem that I could have prevented. We had really good quality sperm this time and it was still terrifying waiting for that call!!!

You must be excited to get going!!

Love to all xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi Pinktink

Bless was that when she was screaming the shop down, lol, or being bribed with chocolate!!  
No its on the price list just as eset i think and if lite is seperate, they were saying that it would save us money in the long run to do the eset, but as we have never got anything to freeze before and both times had day 3 transfer I think that we will just go for the ivf package with icsi and if nearer the time can go for blasts then pay the little extra as think thatswhat we would be more comfortable with.  
Thanks for info on drugs could you give me details of the company you used as thats another nearly £200 quid saving, what were the prices of other drugs with them?
How are you going on the 2wk wait?  Did you take time off work?  

Maggie


----------



## Pinktink

Hi maggie

I think it was just post tantrum, chocolate round her face lol!!

Central homecare
01420 543 400

if you call them and tell them your prescription they will quote you.. We got 4 900iu pens, buserilin and pregnyl for £870 - saved just under £400 compared to asda.

All sounds good for the next cycle...


----------



## Skybreeze

New homes ladies >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244868.new#new


----------

